# Race to sub 5 (7x7)



## rock1313 (Apr 8, 2011)

Scrambles and results from previous rounds

I got a v-cube 7x7 yesterday and I am absolutely terrible. The cube is all new and stiff and will require lots of breaking in and I hope to improve.

Very simple rules (times are GMT + 9:30) I give you 3 scrambles and average those. If you get a sub 5 average for 3 weeks in a row you graduate.

Anyone can join, even if you are absolutely terrible you are allowed to enter.

Round 1 will start round about on Sunday 10th of April 2:00 pm and end on Sunday 17th of April 2:00pm. Any late post will not be included.

I will be using WCA format for scrambles.

Please give me feedback


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 8, 2011)

(Post reserved for previous results)


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 8, 2011)

(Post reserved for graduates)


----------



## Shortey (Apr 8, 2011)

Think I'm gonna join.  I avg 6 minutes..........


----------



## clincr (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally a 7x7 race. Waiting for the scrambles.


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 8, 2011)

I will join even though I average around 10 mins.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 8, 2011)

I will definitely join this  I average around 8 minutes....


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2011)

I might join if I can ever be bothered to solve. Avg 6:15ish


----------



## Selkie (Apr 8, 2011)

Definately for me too. Only solved my new 7x7 a few times and untimed but I suspect 15mins+ but heh, I don't care how long it takes to graduate, be fun to take part


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 1:*






Round 1 scrambles
1.B F2 3L' 2R2 3D' 3B2 2D' 2F2 D' 2R' D U 3L2 D' 3R2 D 3B 2F' D' 3R 3F' 3L2 2L' D' L2 2U2 B' 2D2 R' U2 L2 2B2 2U 3D 2D2 2L B' 3F' 3R 2D U' 3F2 3D2 U D 2L2 L2 3F' B 3L 2F L 3L 3D D 2R 3D B2 F' 3U2 3F 2F2 F2 2R 2B' R2 3D' U2 2D B' 2U' 3B' 3L' R2 B L' 2F2 2R2 3R R' 3U2 3F2 2F2 R L2 2B' R 3L2 F 2F2 U2 2U2 2F2 3U' D 2B' B D 2L2 3R

2.2R U' 3L' 2B 2D' L 3F 3B2 L 3D U2 2D2 L2 2U D2 3B L2 2R2 3F2 B' 3L 2B' 3D 2U' R' L 2F' R 3B2 2R2 B 2D 3D B2 D2 2U 3B 2R' 3F D2 3F2 3R' U B' L B L2 2D' 2L' 3R 3U' 3D 2R' 2L' 2B 2F2 2R 2D D B' 3U' 3R 3L 3U' 2B' 2R L 2B' 3B' F L2 2F 2L' 2F 2B' R D2 3F2 L' 3R2 3L U' 3L' L2 2D2 2U2 3F2 L' 3L' R' U' 3R2 2F2 2U' 3B' U2 3B2 2L' 3U' B2 

3.3U2 U' 3B' 2L 2U D' R' B2 2R 2B' 2R2 2D2 U 3U' 2R2 3B2 B2 U2 3F' 2D2 3R2 2U2 3R2 D' 2R 3B 2U' 3D' L2 3F2 U 3U2 L2 2U D' U2 3D' 2B2 U2 3U2 3D2 R' B' 2F' 3U' 2F' 2U 3U2 3L2 3U2 2F 3U' U2 3L2 3B2 2U2 3L B' R' F' 3L' 3F 2F' L' 3D R2 D' 2D 3U' 3B 2R' 2U2 L2 2F F2 3R' 3B 2F' 2U D 2B 3B 2U2 3B 3F B2 F 3L 2D2 3U 3B2 3D 3B' 3L' L' 3B2 R2 3R 3D' 3B2

The round ends one week from now.


----------



## choza244 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh nice, I love to solve the V-7 but I'm slow, like 13 mins or something, Will edit with the times


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 10, 2011)

Man sub-5 is speedy. US Nats cut time is 6:30 lol I'll join anyway I average liketweve minutes or something. I never practice it cause I hate how it's pillowed.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm totally in. I'll do the solves tomorrow or Monday. I average sub 7


----------



## emolover (Apr 10, 2011)

Yaaaa. This is going to be alot of fun to join and I cant wait for when I do my solves. I average around 7 and a half minutes. Someone needs to make a race to sub 3 for 6x6.


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> Yaaaa. This is going to be alot of fun to join and I cant wait for when I do my solves. I average around 7 and a half minutes. Someone needs to make a race to sub 3 for 6x6.


 
There is a 6x6x6 race thread. One of the goals you can choose from is sub-3. Check it out


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 10, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Man sub-5 is speedy. US Nats cut time is 6:30 lol I'll join anyway I average liketweve minutes or something. I never practice it cause I hate how it's pillowed.


 
What was US Nats cut time for 5x5


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

2:30


----------



## Jakube (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 1, Jakube: 9:16.21*

8:28.13, 8:35.79, 10:44.71

I failed at the last one. After matching the first 8 edges, I saw, that I destroid parts of the centers, so I had to start nearly at the beginning.


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 1*

8:41.06, 9:12.79, 10:51.02 ===>>>> *9:34*

Got a personal best for the first solve and did a really good second solve but then the third was kind of bad for me. Still sub 10


----------



## Vinny (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 1*

6:04.94, 6:39.45, 6:25.93 = 6:23.44

PB single, PB mean, me gusta. Freshly lubed with BSB Quiklube. I haven't lubed this thing in ages.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 1: 8:47.10, 7:52.10, 8:50.58= *8:29.93*
I do not think I have ever done an average on 7x7 before so I guess this is my pb average XD
I also had my first sub-8 solve!


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 1

6:28.16, 5:05.78, 4:53.93 => 5:29.29

Stupid 3 piece pop on first solve


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 11, 2011)

(10:40.82), (10:12.41), 10:25.08 = 10:26.10

Yea I'm slow, but at least I have lots to improve.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 11, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

6.38.86 6.33.09 6.42.10 = *6.38.02*

_Comment - not particularly great._


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 1: LouisCormier- 7:24.59*
Statistics for 04-11-2011 20:37:11

Cubes Solved: 3/3
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 7:24.59
Standard Deviation: 9.63
Best Time: 7:11.44
Worst Time: 7:34.22
Individual Times:
7:34.22, 7:11.44, 7:28.10

on the last solve I got a pop while parity so I had to redo some pairs ..


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 1:* 7:21.74, 6:40.69, 7:03.78 = 7:02.07
New PB mean of 3 for me. I just keep improving. Every time I do a 7x7 average/mean I am faster than before.


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 12, 2011)

My first solve i had 2 pops on the centers, 1 pop on the edges, and the super pop during the PLL -_-
Need to mod my V7 with an adjustable core....


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 17, 2011)

Robert-y = 5:29.29
Vinny = 6:23.44
James Ludlow = 6:38.02
cube flip = 7:02.07
Lois Cormier = 7:24.59
CUB3R01 = 8:29.93
Jakube = 9:16.21
tozies24 = 9:34.00
rock1313 = 10:26.10

thanks for the 9 people who posted their times


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 17, 2011)

*ROUND 2:*



1. R' F2 D' 2L 3D 2R2 3D' 3R2 3F' 2L2 3U2 L' 2U U' 3R2 3D2 2U B 3B 2R2 2D 3D D R2 L' 2U U' 3F' F' R' 3R B2 F2 2F' 3U 2B R2 B' 3R 2L' L2 2U' 3U' 2R' F2 2B 2L' L2 R' 2R' 3F' 2F2 L 3U2 3L2 2B 2F2 2R2 3R 3U' 3D' 2B2 B2 3B R 3U2 3R' 3B 3R' 3L2 2L 3F2 3R U' 2D' F2 2R' 3R' U 2L' B 3L2 2L2 U2 3D2 3F2 2R 3D2 D U2 2R2 3L2 2U2 U 2D' 2F' F' D2 2B2 B2

2. 2R 2D' 2R2 2F2 3B2 B' 2D' D2 2F' 3D2 F 3L 2R2 3F2 2D B' 3R R' 3L 2D 2L' 3F2 2U L 2U2 3L' R2 D2 2D 3F2 2B2 B U' D 3F' 3R' 2F2 D2 3R 2D R 2R' 3B 2U R' 3D2 L2 2U2 2B 2D D' 3R2 L' 2B2 R' 3L2 3R' 2D 3U2 3R 3L 3F 3L R2 2U2 2R F2 L' 3F' B2 3U' 3B 3R2 B2 F' 3R' U2 2D 3B' 3F2 3U U2 3F' U2 D2 3L 2B D2 3L 2F2 D R2 F 2F 3U2 3L2 2B 3F' D U' 

3. D2 F2 D' L' 3U2 F 3U2 3R' 2B2 L2 3D' D 3B2 2U' 2R 2B2 2U' D' 3B2 L 2L U' 3U2 F' L2 2B 2L 3U' R2 U F 2L2 3L D 2R2 3D2 U2 2R2 F2 2U U2 R 2D2 2U' 3L2 B2 2U2 R2 D 2R' D 3L' F B2 3D2 L2 B' 2B' 2L' D' L D2 3L' 3R 2D2 3R' 2L' 2F R' 2U2 3U 3R' 2D R F2 B' U' 3F 3B' 3L2 2L' 3U' 3D 3R U2 2U 2L 3B 2R B' R' 3D' 2D' B L 2R2 3U L' 2D B'

Ends this Thursday. April 21st 
Sorry this is a short round but I will extend the length the next round.


----------



## dudemanpp (Apr 17, 2011)

Round 2
6:23.79, 6:19.93, 6:03.56 = 6:15.76

Last solve was pretty good. Strangely the second solve was a PLL skip. With solves this long, a PLL skip doesn't help much


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 17, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> Robert-y = 5:29.29
> Vinney = 6:23.44
> James Ludlow = 6:23.44


 

I think there is a typo here. I'm not that quick (yet).


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 17, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I think there is a typo here. I'm not that quick (yet).


 
Woops 
I've changed it, I think it's right now.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 17, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> Woops
> I've changed it, I think it's right now.


 
Sweet..

This week however, it does seem to appear I am that quick
.

_James Ludlow: Round 2_

5.54.63 6.24.35 6.21.12 = *6.13.37*

_Comment - Wow. Really good._


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 17, 2011)

5:25.46, 5:18.37, 4:56.88 => 5:13.57

I'm getting back in shape slowly


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 17, 2011)

_*ROUND 2*_

9:49.63, 8:26.50, 9:14.38 ==>>> 9:10

8:26 was a personal best  24 seconds off last rounds mean of 3


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 17, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> Robert-y = 5:29.29
> Vinney = 6:23.44
> James Ludlow = 6:38.02
> cube flip = 7:02.07
> ...


 
You messed up my name, could you change it?


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> You messed up my name, could you change it?


 
Yeah mine too haha. I didn't even notice at first


----------



## Jakube (Apr 17, 2011)

*Round 2:*

9:13.80, 9:06.50, 9:19.63 = *9:13.31*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2011)

I felt like doing 7x7x7 last night, so I grabbed these scrambles.

Round 2:
8:01.82
7:53.00, 7:54.50, 8:17.95

Done freeslice. I'm still not as fast with freeslice as I am with AvG, even with 7x7x7. But this was slow mostly because of stupid mistakes that I still make because I'm still not that comfortable with freeslicing. It should get better with a few more weeks practice.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 20, 2011)

*Round 2: LouisCormier- 7:12.89*
Statistics for 04-20-2011 17:48:43

Cubes Solved: 3/3
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 7:12.89
Standard Deviation: 17.81
Best Time: 6:50.34
Worst Time: 7:33.89
Individual Times:

7:33.89, 7:14.45, 6:50.34

Woot PB single  suprisingly a good solve


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 21, 2011)

(9:38.64),9:27.27,(7:43.91) = 8:56.61


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 21, 2011)

Robert-y = 5:13.57
James Ludlow = 6:13.37
Louis Cormier = 7:12.89
Mike Hughey = 8:01.82
rock1313 = 8:56.61
Jakube = 9:13.31
Tozies24 = 9:10.00

Sorry about the short round


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 3: *

1. 2L2 D2 2L2 3L' 2F2 3F2 3B 2D2 U' B2 R' 3D2 2U 2L 2F L R' 2D2 3F2 D2 3F2 2L2 R 3B U' R 2L2 3U D' 3D 3F L F2 B2 2R' 3B' 2U' F 2L 3D' F' R2 3F' 3L' 2B2 B' F' 3L2 2R' 3D R2 U B' 2R 3F F' 2D 2U 3U2 F' 2F 3F2 3D' 3B 2F' U' 2U' 2B 3F2 2D' 3U2 R2 2B2 2D2 D' F 2F' 3U2 D' B2 2D' 2L' 2B' 2L' L 3B2 U2 B L2 U2 R' 2D F2 2F' 3F L2 3D2 3B2 3R' D2

2. 3B' F2 R' U 2D D' F2 U B2 3B D 3R2 F 3F' 2D' 2U2 3D2 2L 2D2 2U2 3F2 2R' U' D' B 2B' 2F' 3L2 3F' L' R' 2D2 F2 D' 3U' B' 2D2 U2 D' 3L 3F U' 2R' 3D 2L' 2B' 3R2 L' D2 3F 2D R 3D 2L2 3U' 2R 2U 2R' 2U' 3F2 3D D' 2U2 2L2 3D2 3F L2 3R2 2R' 2D 3L' 2F 3U' D 3L 3D' 2R' U' 3L 2R' R' 3U' 3D' B' 3U' B 2L' U2 2U 3R' 2L' 3F' F' 2F' 3B2 2R 3U2 3D L' 2F2

3. R' 3L L2 3R' 3F' L' 3F F2 3D 2B 3F 3U 3D 3F 2R 3U' L' F2 R' 3L 3F 3B 2L2 2U 2D2 3D' 2R 3F L2 3U' 2F2 2B' U2 B2 2R2 2B2 3L' 2R2 F2 R B' D' 2R' B2 2D2 3D' 2F2 2L B' 3R' D' F2 D2 U2 B' L2 R' 3D' R2 3D' 2F' 2R2 3R F' 3R' D 3L2 U' 3D2 3B' U' 2F' F' 3L' L 3R2 3U2 3F2 2R 2U' B R' 2L' 3F' 2F B' D2 R' 2L 2D2 B2 D2 2B' F R2 F' 2L 3D2 3L2 U'

This round will end in Sunday 1st of May.
You will have plenty of time.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2011)

Round 1: 6:29.68 6:14.25 6:28.22 = 6:24.05
Round 2: 6:33.81 6:18.49 6:37.00 = 6:29.77
Round 3: 6:31.49 6:46.53 6:35.30 = 6:37.77

.....BAD
(maybe 2*5 + 3*3 = 19 solves in a row is just too much?)


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 21, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 3_

6.08.52 6.01.38 6.00.48 = *6.03.46*

_ Comment - I thought I got lucky last week. This is absolutely amazing. I think I'm definitely past a plateau now._


----------



## Jakube (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 7: 8:13.96*

8:18.11, 7:55.42+, 8:26.36

Yes, finally a sub 8 solve!


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 23, 2011)

Round 3:

4:59.57, 4:55.75, 5:02.61 => 4:59.31

Yay just made it...


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 3: LouisCormier - 6:58.03*

Cube: Black V-cube
Number of Pops: 0 
Average: 6:58.07
Standard Deviation: 17.97
Best Time: 6:37.23
Worst Time: 7:21.08
Individual Times:
7:21.08, 6:55.91, 6:37.23

PB single and mean of 3  this thread helps me alot to get better at 7x7


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2011)

Round 3
7:46.28
7:49.45, 8:00.10, 7:29.29

Better. All done with freeslice. I was going to do the third one AvG, but when I got to edges, I forgot. That's a sign that I'm really starting to get more accustomed to freeslice. I still think I'm slower with freeslice than with AvG, though, even on 7x7x7.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 28, 2011)

(6:43.77), (5:59.44), 6:37.21 = 6:26.81
Not really much of a sub 6, but I'll take it


----------



## EricReese (Apr 30, 2011)

What a way to spend my friday night lol

54:51.54, 26:55.37, 24:42.05 -> 35:29.65

First one was first solve ever, and took like 20 minutes to find out how to do last 2 center pieces. 3rd one took about 7 minutes for last 2 centers, but got semi easy edge pairing.

My centers take like 14 minutes...lol <_<


----------



## rock1313 (May 2, 2011)

(8:19.88), (7:00.06), 8:09.28 = 7:49.74


----------



## rock1313 (May 2, 2011)

*Round 3*

*Robert-y - 4:59.31*
James Ludlow - 6:03.46
Vinny - 6:26.81
AvGalen - 6:37.77
LouisCormier - 6:58.03
Mike Hughey - 7:46.28
rock1313 - 7:47.74
Jakube 8:13.96
EricReese 35:29.65

Congratulations to Robert-y for getting a sub 5 mean.


----------



## rock1313 (May 2, 2011)

*ROUND 4*


1. 3F 2U' B2 3L B' L 3D' F 3L' 3D' D2 3B' 2F' B2 R 2R' L' F' 2L' 3D' D' B' L 3F2 3D 3R2 2F' 2B' U 2D2 3R 2R2 3B2 3R' 3L L F2 3F' 2D2 2L' L' D2 3L' 3U 3B' 2D 2U' 2F 3D2 3U' L' B2 R2 3D2 R' 3L' U' 3D' R2 U2 2D2 2F 2D 2B2 3F 2F' 3U2 U2 L2 2D2 3L2 R2 B 2B2 R2 D 2F' 3U' B' 2F2 3R' 2F2 B2 L2 3D' 3L 2B 2L2 2R2 3L 3D' 2R' 2D2 2B 3D 2F 2B 2R 2U 3F'

2. D 3D' L' 2L' 2B2 2L' L 2F' 3B 3L' 3D 2F 3D 2L' 2U2 2L' L2 R2 2U' 3L2 3F' 3L 3D' R 2R2 L U D 3B2 U2 D2 L2 F 3L' 3D' 3U L2 3B2 3F2 2B' 3D' 3B2 D' 3L R 3F R 2B2 B 3U L 3U 2L2 R' 3B' 3D2 3U 2B' L' 3U' 3D 3B' B2 L 2B2 2F 3F' 2L2 2B 3U2 3D B 3F 2F2 U2 D 2U' 2F' 3F 2B' F 3U2 3D2 R2 3R' 2L' 2U 2B' D2 R' 2R B' 3B' 3F2 2F2 3L' 3B' 2R2 L 3F 

3. 3D D 2R 3D' B' 2R U' 2R' D' 3D2 3F 2R' 3F' 2F' 2R 2L' 2B 2L 3U' 3R 2B2 L 3D R 3F2 B 3D' R' 2R2 U2 2F L' 2F2 2U2 3D 3B2 2B2 2D' 3D2 D B' D' 3D' 3R F 3U2 D 3B 3F' 2L2 2R 3F2 U 3L2 B 3D2 2F2 U B' 2R 2D2 2B' D2 3R 2R' 2D2 2F2 3R 3L' F 2D 3F2 3U2 R B 2D 2R' L' 2B' B2 3D' U2 2L2 U' F' 2D' 2F' 3R' U' F2 2B 3D2 R 2R2 2L2 D 3B2 2B 3D' R

This round will end May 8th Sunday.


----------



## cubeflip (May 3, 2011)

*Round 4:*

6:46.09, 7:22.02, 7:04.34 = *7:04.15*


----------



## AvGalen (May 3, 2011)

Round 4: 6:26.40 5:39.94 6:27.36 = 6:11.23


----------



## James Ludlow (May 4, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 4_

5.53.90 6.02.51 6.11.29 = *6.02.57*

_Comment - I'm homing in on that sub6 avg. Maybe next week...._


----------



## LouisCormier (May 5, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> *Round 3*
> 
> *Robert-y - 4:59.31*
> James Ludlow - 6:03.46
> ...


 You misspelled my name again!

*Round 4: LouisCormier- 7:04.40*
Statistics for 05-04-2011 20:39:01

Cubes Solved: 3/3
Number of Pops: 2
Average: 7:04.40
Standard Deviation: 14.13
Best Time: 6:47.29
Worst Time: 7:21.90
Individual Times:
6:47.29, 7:04.00, 7:21.90

Last was bad...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2011)

Round 4
7:47.12
8:15.11, 7:57.29, 7:08.97

Last one was done AvG. It's strange - it really seems like AvG is noticeably better for me with odd sized cubes (5 and 7), but freeslice is almost as good as AvG for even sized cubes (well, 6x6x6). I wonder if there's anything to that, or it's just something I'm imagining. AvG just feels so efficient on odd cubes to me - even if I might get lucky with free pieces solved on freeslice, it seems like lookahead is so reliable with AvG that it's hard to beat.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 6, 2011)

1 - 11:07.56 - extremely bad for me ... probably the worst time ive had in weeks, big pop on centres, spent 1 min~ searching for the piece under and behind the desk, ... but it is 2:11 am atm, that might be why, ill do the others when im awake...
2 - 8:40.57 - average solve for me at the moment, still working on edge pairing, its my obvious area for improvements
3 - 8:32.45 same as last one, fairly average solve, aiming for a sub 8 next week.

Average - 9:11.52

my first go on this competition


----------



## Jakube (May 7, 2011)

*Round 4: 8:12.41*
_
6:47.58, 8:18.46, 9:31.20

1st: Incredible solve, 58 seconds better than my previous PB
2nd: As always
3rd: Screwed up, when solving the 3x3x3_


----------



## rock1313 (May 8, 2011)

8:15.79, 8:31.97, 8:34.13 = 8:27.30

Just absolutely terrible.


----------



## AvGalen (May 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 4
> 7:47.12
> 8:15.11, 7:57.29, 7:08.97
> 
> Last one was done AvG. It's strange - it really seems like AvG is noticeably better for me with odd sized cubes (5 and 7), but freeslice is almost as good as AvG for even sized cubes (well, 6x6x6). I wonder if there's anything to that, or it's just something I'm imagining. AvG just feels so efficient on odd cubes to me - even if I might get lucky with free pieces solved on freeslice, it seems like lookahead is so reliable with AvG that it's hard to beat.


James Ludlow has mentioned something similar lately and I also notice that I am much better (relatively) on odd-sized cubes compared to even sized. pairing an edge around a center (odd cubes) is just much faster for me than pairing it with another edge (even cubes). And my 4x4x4 and 6x6x6 are just bad. 7x7x7 is not so great either but sometimes it turns great and I get hope of reaching sub6 again and sub 5:30 later. Combined with the knowledge that Erik switched to freeslice only for 6x6x6 I am quite confident that AvG is best for odd cubes. Unfortunately I have never even tried freeslice myself so I can't compare it. MAYBE I will try it sometime in the future, but not now!

I try to solve 666 (5 times), 555 (12 times), 444 (12 times) every day and currently my PB's are as follows:
6x6x6 1/1 = 3:33.03, 3/5 = 3:53.26
5x5x5 1/1 = 1:36.86, 3/5 = 1:52.93, 10/12 = 1:54.67
4x4x4 1/1 = 1:01.09, 3/5 = 1:10.32, 10/12 = 1:16.92


----------



## APdRF (May 8, 2011)

Mo3= 10:46.28 [SD= 19.49]

(11:03.76), (10:19.09), 10:55.99


----------



## EricReese (May 9, 2011)

I'm so bad at last 2 centers, I..don't..understand really what I'm doing. I just play around with it :/ I could cut around 5 minutes off my time if I knew what I was doing on those 2 centers <_<

21:09.44 = MO3


21:28.78, 19:58.21, 22:01.34

Ugh


----------



## AvGalen (May 9, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I'm so bad at last 2 centers, I..don't..understand really what I'm doing. I just play around with it :/ I could cut around 5 minutes off my time if I knew what I was doing on those 2 centers <_<
> 
> 21:09.44 = MO3
> 
> ...


For last 2 centers I use 1 of 2 approaches:
1) No system! If a lot of pieces of a color (check both) are already together just add them all to 1 center as soon as possible and then commutator/slice-niklas the last 4 or 5 pieces in their positions
2) Lines. Make the middle vertical line first (line 3), then add a line of inner-centers to the left (line 2), then add a line of outer-centers to the left of that (line 1), then add a line of inner-centers to the right (line 4), then add as many of the last line as you can (at least 3, but often 4 pieces) and commutator/niklas the last piece(s)

Another option is to make the 3x3x3 center and then add as many pieces as possible around it, but that can give horrible cases with 10 pieces to add and no freedom to add them, so only use this option if many outer-edges will be together after making the inner 3x3x3.......almost never


----------



## caseyd (May 9, 2011)

what is avg, because if thats beetter than freeslice i might get sub 20 ( and I know what im doing on the last 2 centers i cant save time there


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 9, 2011)

11:40.25, 12:32.51, 11:38.93 


session avg: 11:40.25 (σ = 0.00)
session mean: 11:57.23


----------



## rock1313 (May 9, 2011)

ROUND 4:

James Ludlow - 6:02.57
AvGalen - 6:11.23
cubeflip - 7:04.15
LouisCormier - 7:04.40
Mike Hughey - 7:47.12
Jakube - 8:27.30
rock1313 - 8:27.30
Georgeanderre - 9:11.52
APdRF - 10:46.28
RyanReese09 - 11:59.23
EricReese - 21:09.44

Sorry Louis if I spelled your name wrong numerous times.


----------



## rock1313 (May 9, 2011)

*Round 5:*


1. L 2R2 2D2 2U' U D 2R 3R2 B2 R2 3F' U2 3R 2D R 2L' 2R2 D 2L2 3U' 2U' U' 3R' B2 2B2 2L2 3R2 L D2 3R 2D2 2B' 3L' 2R' 3B 2F' L B2 2D2 F2 2R2 3F2 U2 3L 2F' 3D2 F 3F' 2L U' D 2B' B2 3D2 R' U2 2L2 2D2 3U 2F2 2D 2U 2F' 3U 3R L' 2R' 3F B 2D' U' 2U2 3L2 2R2 R2 2D 3L' F' 2B 2U2 L' B 2U' 2B R2 2L 3U' 3F2 2U' R2 2F F2 2L' 2R2 F' R2 2U' 2F 2B' 3D2 

2. 2B2 3R 3L' D 3F' 2F 2U 2R' 3L2 3B 2U' 3D B 2F 3F' U R2 3U R2 3D2 2F2 3B 2U' 3B 3F F2 D' 2U U2 R2 3D' L U' 2U' 2D 3F B 2B2 U' F2 2L' 3R' F 2U' 3U' 2B 2F B 2R 3R L2 B U 2U' 3B2 2F2 D 2U' 3U 3B' 2F' 3U' 3B' F2 3R' 2D' 3D' 3F B F 3L 3U' D2 2L2 3U 2F 2D' 3D 2L2 2B' 3U2 D L 2F 3D 2F' L 2B' 2R2 D2 3U' 2L B2 2R 2L2 3U 2B2 2R' 3R F'

3. L' 3U2 2B2 2F 3B' L2 2D' 2L 3D2 3B2 L 2L2 B 3D2 R 3R2 3U2 2R 3B2 U 2F' 2L F2 2R2 2B F' 3F 2L D2 2U' 2L' 2D' L' 3R 3D2 2L 2U 3B' 3L2 2F' L 2L2 3D U2 B 2U' 2B2 3R U2 B' 2D2 B' 2L2 2F U L 3F L' 3L' 3B 3L2 3B2 3U 2L2 L 2D' 2F' L' 3F 2B' 2F 2L' U 2L2 L 2D' 3L2 D2 F2 B 2R 3U2 3R 3D' 2D' D 2F2 3L2 3U L2 2F2 3F 2D2 3F 2U' 3U 3F' 2F2 3B 3D2

This round ends next Sunday


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 9, 2011)

On a scale of 1-10 how much does lubing the v7 help with turning (and with what lube)? I haven't under the assumption it would break in quite fast since each solve has an obnoxious number of turns (probably done like 40 solves total, maybe 50 (not all by me))


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> On a scale of 1-10 how much does lubing the v7 help with turning (and with what lube)? I haven't under the assumption it would break in quite fast since each solve has an obnoxious number of turns (probably done like 40 solves total, maybe 50 (not all by me))


 
You're assumption is correct but after 3 or 4 good lube and circa 100 solves the turning becomes much easier and it can cut like a dream


----------



## James Ludlow (May 9, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 5_

5.23.44 6.03.04 5.56.71 = *5.47.73*

_Comment - WTF 1st solve. I kept getting pairs of edges, over and over again. It felt like 6x6 edges on this one. Combine that with a 2.20centres, and I pulled this beast out of the bag. This is probably my best ever solve on any cube. I really don't think I could have gone any quicker, and think it will be a long time before I even come close to this._


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 10, 2011)

*1 *- 8:52.67
Comment : centres felt much faster here but made a few mistakes on edges
*2 *- 8:30.72
Comment : first time ive been able to lookahead without messing up ... centres felt very slow though
*3 *- 8:12.61
Comment : must of been even better look ahead on this one ... considering about 1m of that time i was underneath my desk searching for a piece and still solving one handed

*Average *= 8:31.99
Comment : almost sub 8:30 , a bit more look ahead practice and i reckon ill have that next week


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> James Ludlow has mentioned something similar lately and I also notice that I am much better (relatively) on odd-sized cubes compared to even sized. pairing an edge around a center (odd cubes) is just much faster for me than pairing it with another edge (even cubes). And my 4x4x4 and 6x6x6 are just bad. 7x7x7 is not so great either but sometimes it turns great and I get hope of reaching sub6 again and sub 5:30 later. Combined with the knowledge that Erik switched to freeslice only for 6x6x6 I am quite confident that AvG is best for odd cubes. Unfortunately I have never even tried freeslice myself so I can't compare it. MAYBE I will try it sometime in the future, but not now!


 
Fascinating! Now the thing I'd like to understand is why this might be. It seems like it can't really just be recognition - it doesn't seem like it's that different pairing with another edge versus pairing with a center. I wonder if there's a difference in movecounts somehow. (Oh, and I just had my best freeslice average on 6x6x6 ever: 5:04.36 for the weekly competition. My best averages ever on 6x6x6 are just under 5 minutes, so I'm really almost there with freeslice on 6x6x6 now. And yet my 7x7x7 average is still terrible.)


@caseyd: In this context, AvG is referring to AvGalen's method for pairing edges. If you don't know it, you should learn it - it's a fun way to solve, and I think it's useful to understand how it works even if you don't use it normally.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 11, 2011)

*Round 5: LouisCormier - 7:03.36*

Statistics for 05-10-2011 20:47:16
Cube: Black V-cube

Number of Pops: 0
Average: 7:03.36
Standard Deviation: 18.62
Best Time: 6:47.47
Worst Time: 7:29.49
Individual Times:
7:29.49, 6:53.12, 6:47.47

First solve was terrible!


----------



## AvGalen (May 11, 2011)

Round 5: 6:13.22 6:04.19 5:48.58 = 6:02.00

I am starting to do more and more sub 6 solves, 3 for weekly 19 as well.
I will do a few timed splits on 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 to determine if I suck at centers, inner pairing, outer pairing, or 3x3x3. I will post those results in this thread OR in a seperate thread if I think there is really something interesting going on

I just read James message about his 5:23 with 2:20 centers. That means 3 minutes for 3x3x3+Edges on a solve where he was really happy with those edges.
Centers for me are normally around 3:10, edges just over 2 minutes and 3x3x3 about 45 seconds. So I guess James needs more time on a great solve for edge than I need on a normal solve. On the other hand, I can only dream about doing 2:20 for centers


----------



## Jakube (May 12, 2011)

*Round 5: 9:23.87*

9:04.66, 10:01.45, 9:05.50


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2011)

Round 5
7:42.69
7:57.29, 7:11.25, 7:59.54

All done freeslice.


----------



## tozies24 (May 12, 2011)

Round 5
Decided that I would participate in this round. I couldn't find time to do the past two rounds.

8:59.84, 8:49.28, 9:21.15 ==>>*9:03.42*


----------



## James Ludlow (May 13, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I just read James message about his 5:23 with 2:20 centers. That means 3 minutes for 3x3x3+Edges on a solve where he was really happy with those edges.
> Centers for me are normally around 3:10, edges just over 2 minutes and 3x3x3 about 45 seconds. So I guess James needs more time on a great solve for edge than I need on a normal solve. On the other hand, I can only dream about doing 2:20 for centers


 
I think that I need to explore AVG a bit. As my edges seem to be turd

20secs on 4x4, 1min on 5x5, 1.5 mins on 6x6 and about 2.5mins on 7x7. Does this sound about right? It definitely feels the slowest part of the solve for me.

And 2.20centres was incredibly quick for me, I'm normally 2.5x for them.


----------



## APdRF (May 14, 2011)

Mo3= 11:05.76 [SD= 43.87]
10:48.35, (12:06.04), (10:22.89)

I do the centers in 6-7 min., the edges in 3-3:30 min. and the 3x3 part in 1~ min. How I can Improme my centers part?

PD: the mean was horrible for the second solve, It was pretty bad...


----------



## rock1313 (May 14, 2011)

8:21.96, 7:29.78, 7:41.28 = 7:41.28


----------



## James Ludlow (May 14, 2011)

APdRF said:


> How I can Improme my centers part?(


 

Quick turning. There are so many peices to choose from, you don't really need much look ahead.


----------



## APdRF (May 14, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Quick turning. There are so many peices to choose from, you don't really need much look ahead.


 

Ok, thanks. This afternoon I will do this  .


----------



## rock1313 (May 15, 2011)

Round 5:
James Ludlow = 5:47.73
AvGalen = 6:02.00
LouisCormier = 7:03.36
rock1313 = 7:41.28
Mike Hughey = 7:42.69
Georgeanderre = 8:31.99
tozies24 = 9:03.42
Jakube = 9:23.87
APdRF = 11:05.76


----------



## rock1313 (May 15, 2011)

*Round 6:*




1. 3D2 3U2 2R R 2F2 2D2 3U 2R 3D2 2D' 2L 3F' 3U 2U2 3L2 2D' 3L2 B U 2D' 2R' R2 2U R' 2D 3U2 2B 2U' U2 F2 3U' R2 2U2 R2 2D 2F' R F2 D2 2B' 3U' 3B2 3D B2 2B' D F' 3F R' D' 3L2 2D' 3R2 3F' U2 3B2 U' 2R2 U2 3R2 R D' 2B' B 2F2 3R' 2D 3U2 2U 3F 3D' L2 3F' 3U F' D 2F' 2R D2 3F' 3B 3L' 2D2 D2 R' 3L2 F' 2F 2D2 2B' 2L2 3L2 2R B2 3U 3D' R B 3U' U' 

2. 3D 2B 2U' 2L D' 3B' 2L2 B' 2B2 3R' 3L' 3D 2L' L F 2D' 2L' 3L2 3D L2 F2 3F D 3F' L 3R' D2 2F' B2 3R' 2U2 2R2 2F' L2 3B2 R' 2L2 2B' D' 2L' B2 U' F' 2B' 3F' R2 U' 3U' B' 2B2 2L2 2D2 2L 3B R2 2L' L' F U2 3R2 3D2 2L' 2B2 U' R L 2F2 2L2 R2 2B2 D 2D' 3R' 3B 3F2 U 3B' 2R B' 3U' 3R' 3U 3R2 R' U 3R2 B' 3U' 3B 2R' 3R 3D' 2L2 U' 3B 3R2 2F 3D2 2B' L2 

3. L2 3R' 2U2 3F2 2U 2B' 3B2 2L2 D' 2R' 3U' R 2B D' 3B 2D2 2R 2L2 3B2 2L' D' 2D F 2L' 2D2 3B2 2U' B2 3D B2 2D F' R' 3L 2D' D2 3U' 2B' 3L' 3B2 3L 2D F2 2U2 3F 2D 3D B2 L' 3R 3D' F' 3L2 L2 2U2 B2 2R' 3R' 2B2 3R' 2L2 3F D2 2D2 R2 3F' B F2 3R2 2R 2L' 3U' 2D2 2L 3B2 2U 2F L' R' 2D 2L' L' F' 2R' 2L' 2F R' 2F' L F 2U' F U' 3R2 2F 3R2 2F2 U2 3R' 2D2


----------



## James Ludlow (May 15, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 6_

5.58.86 5.43.57 5.33.06 = *5.45.16*

_Comment - Did a 5.5xavg of 5 before this. I felt quite good, but that final solve was sweet. I think I beat last weeks too._


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 16, 2011)

*Average: 8:20.75*
Comments: maybe a DNF, depends on rock1313's discretion...

1 - 7:42.66
Comments: not sure if i did the scramble correctly, may of done 1 or 2 moves wrong, but still an epic solve for me,
I did get this on film ... then whilst uploading to Youtube, I beat my PB again ... talk about a wasted upload
2 - 9:26.06 (forced DNF)
Comments: 2 pops on scramble fortunately the pieces were the same colour so no re-scramble necessary, would of been sub 8:30 if i hadn't screwed up the v perm -.- but what can you do...?
3 - 8:58.84
Comments: nice scramble, after getting some hints from Michal himself last night, i though i should use them on this solve as ive already DNF'd the mean, and having not practice what he has told me, this is the opportune moment to try it , whats annoying is that i had a huge number of pops 10+, really slow centres, really slow edges, parity and i was walking around my living room whilst headbanging to Kerrang... and i still get sub 9...?, this method must have significantly less move count and really easy look ahead, will certainly be using this method, all thanks to Michal 
might use this scramble again later to see what i can get if i concentrate more lol

2 days later I redid this solve and got: 7:35.43, which is pretty average for me now, after taking nearly a minute off my best in just 3 days, ive almost got the hang of the edges, once I get a bit more practice in ill be sub 7 in no time


----------



## LouisCormier (May 17, 2011)

*Round 6: LouisCormier - 7:15.66 *
Mean of 3: 7:15.66
Standard deviation: 5.30
1. 7:16.05
2. 7:21.95
3. 7:08.99

Terrible.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2011)

Round 6
7:37.07
7:24.11, 7:41.91, 7:45.18

All done freeslice again. Not much better, but I guess it is a little better. Since these didn't feel like very good solves to me (still lots of mistakes), it does seem like there's still room for a lot of quick improvement.


----------



## Jakube (May 17, 2011)

*Round 6: 8:29.52*

7:51.41, 9:15.66, 8:21.50

_2nd: I had to answer a call._


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 18, 2011)

this might of been mentioned before but can this be an Ao5 instead Mo3 ... or will people say this takes too long?


----------



## LouisCormier (May 18, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> this might of been mentioned before but can this be an Ao5 instead Mo3 ... or will people say this takes too long?


 
If it becomes average of 5 I quit this race.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 18, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> If it becomes average of 5 I quit this race.


 
defeatist...
its 7 days to do 5 solves... not all in 1 sitting

and now that i realise that i wouldn't mind it being Ao12 ... but thats definitly off the cards


----------



## APdRF (May 18, 2011)

Mo3= 10:08.06 [SD= 51.08]

9:44.60, (9:20.61), (11:18.96)

In the last solve I was very tired... but I'm happy with the times. Turn fasta really improved my times  .


----------



## reyrey (May 20, 2011)

Round 6

10:59.16, 10:23.64, 10:44.21 > 10:42.36


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

I hate my v-cube!

Mo3: *8:43.39*

8:07.56, 8:37.95, 9:24.65


----------



## rock1313 (May 21, 2011)

8:13.88, 8:24.46, 7:30.71 = 8:13.88

For any who wants an average of 5 instead of a mean of 3, too bad it's not happening.

If you really want to have an average of 5 why don't you make another 7x7 race.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 21, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> 8:13.88, 8:24.46, 7:30.71 = 8:13.88
> 
> For any who wants an average of 5 instead of a mean of 3, too bad it's not happening.
> 
> If you really want to have an average of 5 why don't you make another 7x7 race.


 
Think im the only one who wants Ao5/12 , instead ill just do the 3 and another 9, 
And for the record there would be no point making yet another race, as Mike already has 5 in his weeklys


----------



## AvGalen (May 23, 2011)

Round 6: 6:51.30 6:23.94 6:38.19 = 6:37.81

done while flying from Malaysia to Bali. small pops take a lot of time to find pieces


----------



## rock1313 (May 24, 2011)

*ROUND 6:*

James Ludlow=5:45.16
LouisCormier=7:15.66
AvGalen=6:37.81
rock1313=8:13.88
Georgeanderre=8:20.75
Jakube=8:29.52
emolover=8:43.39
APdRF=10:08.06
reyrey=10:42.36


----------



## rock1313 (May 24, 2011)

*ROUND 7:*

1. 3B2 3F' D2 B2 2B' 2R' 3L2 2D 2B R 3B L2 D R2 2L' 2D 3F' 2L 2U U 3L 3R 2B' 3B' B2 3F R 2F' 2B U L 3U2 2D F2 3R D 3R2 2R2 R' 3U2 3D 2D' 3R 3U U F' 3U' 3F' L 3L' F' 3U2 3L 2F' 2R L 2F' 3B' D2 2R L2 3R F 2R' R 2B' 2F 3B F D 3R' F2 3U2 2R 3R' B' F2 R 2F2 R2 2F 3B' R2 3L2 3U' 2L2 2R2 3U U 2B' R2 2B' 3U' L2 3F 3B 3U2 2D' 3R' 2F' 

2. 2D2 3F 3R 3D2 2D2 B 2F 2B U2 B 3L' 2U D' 3L R' 2R 3D2 2U2 3L 3U2 2F 3D 2L2 3R 3B2 2D D' 3F U' 3B2 2D' 3L2 R 2B 2F2 3R2 2U2 3D' R2 L2 3U' 3R' 2L2 3U R2 2D' 3D R2 2R2 3F' R 3L' F' 2D' 3F' D 3R 3U2 U2 3L2 3F' L' R2 2R U2 3B' R2 3F' 2U 3U F' 2U' U R' 3U R2 2D D' 3U2 2F 3L2 L2 U2 D2 2F' 3R L 3L 3F' 2R2 3F F 3U' B 3F2 3D 2U' U 3B 2F

3. 3L F 3D' F 3B B2 3R' B2 3F' 3L' F U' 2B2 2D' D2 2B' 3D2 3R F2 2U U2 3L2 3D R' 2R 3U2 3B 3D R 3B' R' 3R2 U2 2U 3F2 U2 R' 3F 3D 3B2 2F U 3U' 3R D 3B R2 D2 2F U' B2 U' 3U2 B2 3U 2D' F2 3R2 U 2R' 3L2 R2 3F2 3D 3R' 3D 2F D 3B2 U' 2D2 3U' 2R2 2L2 3F U2 R' 3U2 B 2R2 2U2 2D B' U' R' 2F' 2L2 3D 2B 3R' F2 3L' R F 2F' 2L2 3F2 2L2 U 3F'


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 24, 2011)

*Round 7* = 7:49.15
Comment: sub 8 =) only hope i can keep up the consistency (9.57 stdev) for this weeks weekly comp

1. 8:02.33
Comment: first solve of the day and almost sub 8, felt slower than that, need to increase my turn speed on centres, sub 3 centres if what ill go for next
2. 7:39.91
Comment: scramble pops lol, but all in all an an average solve for me, nothing special except the way i solved the last 2 centres, 3x5 block in 2 moves =P
3. 7:45.22
Comment: erm... nothing special except a pop shower and a longish search whilst still turning =P


----------



## vcuber13 (May 24, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> *ROUND 6:*
> 
> James Ludlow=5:45.16
> LouisCormier=*7:15.66*
> ...


 
you cant count


----------



## James Ludlow (May 24, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

6.01.94 5.45.48 5.38.75 = * 5.48.78* 

_ comment on holiday, but managed to get it done quickly_


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> rock1313 said:
> 
> 
> > *ROUND 6:*
> ...



And you left me out.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 26, 2011)

*Round 7: LouisCormier - 7:14.35*
Mean of 3: 7:14.35
best time: 6:58.52
worst time: 7:39.50
Individual times:
6:58.52, 7:05.03, 7:39.50

Completely failled centers on the last solve (4 minutes!)


----------



## AvGalen (May 27, 2011)

Round 7: 6:40.58 6:14.18 6:17.34 = 6:24.03
I have big problems with doing bigcube fast lately


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2011)

Round 7
7:29.49
7:49.32, 7:17.45, 7:21.71

Pretty good for me, especially with freeslice. These are typical of my AvG times.


----------



## APdRF (May 28, 2011)

Mo3= 9:42.04 [SD=30.44]
(10:18.09), (9:03.64), 9:44.40

Yay! Sub-10!!


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 1, 2011)

James Ludlow = 5:48.78
AvGalen = 6:24.03
LouisCormier = 7:14.35
Mike Hughey = 7:29.49
Georgeanderre = 7:49.15
APdRF = 9:42.04

Sorry this was late, I had to do lots of homework this week.


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Round 8:*


1. 2U' 3F 2B2 F' 2U D' 3U 3R' 3L2 2F F' 2R2 3L' 3F2 3B F U 2B2 2U2 3F L 2R' 3R2 2D2 F2 2D' F' D' 2D' 3F' 2L2 D2 F U 3L 2F' U 3D' 3R' 2F' 3D2 3R2 2U' B 3R2 R2 2U2 3R2 2L 2D' 3R2 3B' 3U 3L F' 3D 2R2 2F' 2B2 R 3B 3U 2D' 3B' 2U2 2F 3B2 R' F2 3D2 B' L F U' 3D' 2F2 2L' L2 3U2 B2 2B2 2L2 2F 2L2 R F 2F2 R2 U 2F' 3L' 2D2 F D L 2D2 3F' F' 2R 2B2 

2. 2L2 3L R 3D 2D' 3U R2 3F' 2L' 2R2 R' B2 3L' D' 2R2 3D' U2 B' 2D' L2 B' 2F' 2L R' F2 L 3F2 2B' 2L2 R2 2D 2F' 3R2 D' L' R2 2B2 B' 3F2 3D' D2 R2 L2 2B' 3B' 2U2 L' 3U' 2R' 3F D2 3F2 2R D' U 2U 2F2 3B2 2L2 B2 2D 2B2 2D' 3L F2 3D2 3U' 2L2 3F' 2F' 3B2 3D2 2F' 3U L' 2F U' 3U2 2B' 3L2 2R' 3F L2 3L2 3B' 2U 2R2 F' 3F L' 3F R L 3B 2D2 3U2 R2 3F U 2B2

3. 3D2 2U2 3F U B 2F2 3F2 2L2 2D' 3D' F2 2D 3D' R2 B D' 3U B 3B2 3U' 2L2 3F2 2R 3D2 L2 3R2 U 2R 2U' 2R R' 3L2 2U' U 2B' 2F2 2R' 2F 3U' F' 2L 3U2 3D2 2L 3F2 3R 3D' R' B2 L' 3R 2D 3U' 2U' F2 2F L2 U' L' 3B2 3L' R' D 3U2 2F2 R' F' 2F 3R' 3F D 2L' 2R2 2F2 2B D2 2R2 R2 3R' 2B2 L2 U' 2U 2D 2B U2 2D 2U R2 3R 3U2 3D2 3F' 2U2 L R D' R 3B' U2


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 1, 2011)

*Round 8* = 7:22.09
Comments: fairly consistent 6.65 stdev

1 - 7:12.76
Comment: Normal solve, nothing to special except a few pops that may of cost me the sub 7 =/ (the cube was cold)
2 - 7:27.76
Comment: Interrupted during 3x3 stage and then V perm -.- strange to have same .xx i think
3 - 7:25.76
Comment: hmm, strange .76 on all 3 =)


Rock asked me today if i wanted to take over this race, as of next week i may be running it
Ao5 Vs Mo3, Opinions wanted if i do take over this race


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Rock asked me today if i wanted to take over this race, as of next week i may be running it
> Ao5 Vs Mo3, Opinions wanted if i do take over this race


 
I'd love more solves, personally.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 1, 2011)

average of five sounds good too me.

_James Ludlow : Round 8 : *6.05.03*_

5.55.84 5.52.22 6.27.04 = *6.05.03*

_Comment - Consistency!

My main reasoning behind avg5 is bad solve like my third kill a mean. At least you stand a fighting chance losing the slowest time with an avg._


----------



## bwronski (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 1, 2011)

bwronski said:


> Is it too late to join?


 
No, anyone can join at anytime, just post your times


----------



## APdRF (Jun 1, 2011)

Ao5 is good  .


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 2, 2011)

Right then, general concencus is that im now running this competition... at least i think i am, there will be a few changes including format and timings: 
As i live in the uk its not easy putting scrambles up at midnight so it will now be monday morning (between 7 and 8 ish)
And the format will be Ao5 as most agree they either want more solves or think an Ao5 is more fair than a Mo3
The scrambles i use will still be WCA format and from CCT or Prismapuzzletimer
And some time i will make a few posts with links to all previous rounds, scrambles, times and graduates... similar to the sub 20 race


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 8
7:29.35
8:01.20, 7:30.80, 6:56.06

Nice last solve! Too bad the first one was so bad.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 2, 2011)

*Scrambles and Results*

links to all the previous rounds:

*Round 1* : Scrambles : Results : 10th April 2011 - 17th April 2011
*Round 2* : Scrambles : Results : 17th April 2011 - 21st April 2011
*Round 3* : Scrambles : Results : 21st April 2011 - 2nd May 2011
*Round 4* : Scrambles : Results : 2nd May 2011 - 9th May 2011
*Round 5* : Scrambles : Results : 9th May 2011 - 18th May 2011
*Round 6* : Scrambles : Results : 18th May 2011 - 25th May 2011
*Round 7* : Scrambles : Results : 25th May 2011 - 2nd June 2011
*Round 8* : Scrambles : Results : 2nd June 2011 - 6th June 2011
*Round 9* : Scrambles : Results : 6th June 2011 - 13th June 2011
*Round 10* : Scrambles : Results : 13th June 2011 - 20th June 2011
*Round 11* : Scrambles : Results : 20th June 2011 - 27 June 2011
*Round 12* : Scrambles : Results : 27th June 2011 - 4th July 2011
*Round 13* : Scrambles : Results : 4th July 2011 - 11th July 2011
*Round 14* : Scrambles : Results : 11th July 2011 - 18th July 2011
*Round 15* : Scrambles : Results : Date to Date


----------



## bwronski (Jun 2, 2011)

6:43.51 6:56.94 6:48.78 
Mean 6:49.74
Not bad. Happy with sub 7.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 3, 2011)

*Round 8: Louis Cormier - Mean of 3: 6:32.40*

Mean of 3: 6:32.40 (σ = 6.54)
best time: 6:25.16
worst time: 6:41.00
1. 6:41.00
2. 6:31.05
3. 6:25.16

Nice  , two pops during solves...
I'd rather keep it mean of 3 instead of average of 5.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2011)

Got the flu so round 9 might be an hour or 2 late, but i will have them up as soon as i can


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2011)

Only 1hr 17 minutes late, dont think anyone will mind =P

Round 8 Results:

James Ludlow - 6.05.03
Louis Cormier - 6:32.40
AvGalen - 6:40.31
bwronski - 6:49.74
Georgeanderre - 7:22.09
Mike Hughey - 7:29.35
APdRF - 9:40.07

Congratulations to Louis Cormier for a 40 second improvement on last weeks solves, keep up the good work :tu
Good luck for next week to James Ludlow due to his first sup 6 since Round 4 
and finally Gongratulations to Mike Hughey for getting his freeslice times nearer to his AvG times 

Welcome to bwronski, our New Member this week 

This is the last Mo3 Round, all Rounds from now on will be Ao5.
Rounds will last a week, Monday to Monday Roughly 8am GMT.
if there are any issues then please inform me, Observant I am... but I dont notice everything...
Late entries will be added as soon as i get time to add them.
and finally, normal rules apply, no reserves, no spamming... no throwing V-Cube 7's out the window... Just have fun 

Round 9 Scrambles are below.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2011)

Round




Scrambles:​
1. 2F2 2L2 2R' D 2D2 3D' 3U2 B 2B' 2R2 3B2 3F D2 L2 3R2 R' B2 2B' 3B 3F2 D 3D2 2U 3L2 R2 F 3D' 3U U2 L' 3D' 3U 2U2 2R2 2D2 3U' 3R' 2R B' 2F' 3L 3R D2 2D2 3D 3B' D' 2U2 3R2 3B D2 F' 3D' 2F2 2R' 3D U' 2F' 3D2 2B' D2 3U' F2 2D2 3L' 2R2 3F2 D2 2U' 3L 3R 3B' F L' 2L2 B2 2U' U2 F' U 3F 2U' B 2F2 D2 R D 2B2 2R2 U2 L 2L' 3R2 B D' 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U U

2. U L' F2 2U' 3L U 2F2 D2 2U' U' 2L R 2U 2B2 2L2 2D2 2F' 3L 3D 2R 2D' R D' 3L D 3D 3U' 3F2 2D2 L 2B2 2L D2 L2 2D2 3L2 3B2 3F 2R 2F2 R 3B' F L' 3R2 D2 U' 2B2 2U' L2 D2 3U2 2L2 2D 3B2 2D2 3D2 R2 3B' 3F2 D' B 3D' 3L B' U' F' 3U 2U' F R2 2D2 3U' 2L' F' 2U2 3L 2D 3U U 3F 2U2 L 2B2 3R' R' 2U2 3R' D2 2U' B2 2B' 3F' 2D' 3U' L R2 B2 2B2 F'

3. 2L U2 B' 3B F2 2D' 3D 3U' U2 3R' B2 3F' 2D' L' B 2R 2D2 3D L B2 D 3D 2U 2B' 3L D' 2D 2F 2L2 2D' 3D 2U 2B2 2R 2B 3B2 3F' F' 2U' U2 B' 2B2 3B2 3F' 2D' 3D 3U2 2U 3B' L2 2L' 3D 3F2 L2 3R R' 2U' 2R2 B 3D F2 2R2 3D2 U2 R 2F 2D2 3R' 2D 3L2 D 3L' 3R2 R 2D 2F' D 3U' 2R2 2B' 2U' 2F2 L R2 3B2 3D' 2B' 3B' 2F2 2R 3D' R' D2 2D2 3D2 L 3F D 3R 2U

4. B2 3L2 3R2 2R 3B 2D2 2F' 3U' 3B2 3U L 3D F2 3U2 3B' F2 2L' 3L' 2F D 3L' 2R R' 2F2 2R2 2B F' 3D 2L2 2R2 F' 2D B2 3F R2 3U U' F L 3L2 3F' 2R 3F' F' 3D' 3B' 2L' 3U' B' 3B2 2F F2 3R' 3F 2F' F' 3R 2B 3F2 F 3U2 2B' 2F2 F 2D2 3R' 2B' D2 2D' 3D' 3L' B2 2B 3F2 2F2 L 2F' 3D 3L U' B2 2F2 2D' 3L 3R' 3D 2U2 B D 2D 3D 2U F' 3U2 R 3D2 U' 3L2 3B' R2

5. 2D2 3U L' 3R2 2B F 2D 3R 2R2 2B' 3R D2 2D' 3D2 2U' U' R' B2 3R' 2D' 3U2 2L B2 L' 3L R 2B' L' D L' 3R' 3D 3R' 2R' 3D' B D' 2U 2B2 2U2 L' 3R D2 2D2 3U' 2U U 3F U 2L' 3D L' U 2L' 3L 2F 3L2 R 2D' 3U' 2U U2 3F2 D 3D' 2U U2 2R2 D' 2D2 3D 2U' 2L' D 3D 3B' D' 2D' 3D' 3U 2U U2 3B 3R B2 3U 3F L2 3L' 3B2 2F2 D2 3L' D2 3B L 3L' 3R' U2 3B2

All 100 in length, if you think this is too long, please tell me and I will make next weeks shorter.

This Round Starts now and ends: Monday 13th June @ 8:00am GMT,

Sorry about triple posting


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 6, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Only 1hr 17 minutes late, dont think anyone will mind =P
> 
> Round 8 Results:
> 
> ...


 
My name is written Louis not Lewis.

*Round 9: Louis Cormier - Average of 5: 6:48.56*

Average of 5: 6:48.56 (σ = 21.00)
best time: 6:16.05
worst time: 7:10.28
6:58.65, (6:16.05), (7:10.28), 7:07.71, 6:19.33

So inconsistent!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2011)

Changed, wasn't feeling my self this morning so was bound to make a mistake


----------



## APdRF (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry for post the times later... I was studying all the week...  

Mo3= 9:40.07 [SD= 44.56]

Individual Times:
9:01.34 Comment: PB!!
9:16.39 Comment: Another good solve
10:42.48 Comment: The last 4 edges take me like 3 minits... :S :S 

I will post the results of the new round the next weekend.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 9* - 7:16.65

1 - 6:50.51
Comment: YES! SUB 7 
2 - 7:37.78
Comment: Bad...
3 - 7:39.54
Comment: Worse...
4 - pop at 2:50... 20 minutes later and i still havent found the piece... not good
Comment: finished the solve, total time was 7:37~ +over half an hour of searching for a piece... ridiculous
5 - 6:58.77
Comment: Caught on film, now i have sub 10, 9, 8 and 7 on youtube=P

I have the flu at the moment so all of my solves are terrible, ill do the last one later in the week


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 6, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 9 : *5.53.18*_

5.53.42 (5.59.98) 5.47.89 5.58.22 (5.37.74) = *5.53.18*


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

Round 8: 6:36.03 6:48.30 6:36.59 = 6:40.31


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2011)

Round 9: 6:02.72 5:50.96 5:54.78 6:04.81 6:25.11 = 6:00.77

Major improvement on 7x7x7 as well with good light. I think I will use daylight more often


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2011)

Round 9
7:48.49
8:21.97, 7:44.31, 7:19.19, (8:22.99), (7:04.69)


----------



## APdRF (Jun 12, 2011)

1- 9:45.11
2- 9:21.99
3- 10.24.56
4- 9:01.78
5- 8:19.45

Ao5= 9:22.96 [SD= 41.87]

Yay!


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 13, 2011)

Round 9:

7:49.86, (8:18.35), (7:16.33), 7:48.63, 7:40.57

= 7:46.36


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 13, 2011)

Round 9 Results:

James Ludlow - 5.53.18
AvGalen - 6:00.77
Rock1313 - 7:46.36
Louis Cormier - 6:48.56
Georgeanderre - 7:16.65
Mike Hughey - 7:48.49
APdRf - 9:22.96

Congratulations to Georgeanderre for his first and second Sub 7 Solves 
Good luck for next week to AvGalen, in hope he gets a Sub 6 :tu
and Finally Congratulations to APdRf for Sub 10 

Round 10 Scrambles Below

Link to all Previous Rounds


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 13, 2011)

Round 10 Scrambles





​1. 3B' F 3D' 3U' 2F2 3D2 2B 3F' 2D 3D' F2 L 2L 2D 3U' U2 3L' 2R U2 L 3R' 2R 2U2 2F 2D U2 2B 2U' 2L2 3U2 3L' 3D2 3B 3F' 2F2 2R B2 3R2 3B2 2F F 3L2 2R' 3D' L' R' 3U' 3B2 3F2 U' 2B' F2 R2 D 3D' L' 3F 2L2 2U' 2F 2U2 3L2 D2 2F2 D' 2D' 3U 2U2 U' 2B' 3F' D' 2R 2B' 2F 3D2 B2

2. 3F2 3L2 3R 2F2 3L 3D' B 3L 2U2 L' B 2F' F' 2D2 2U2 B' F L2 U2 2B D2 2U' 2B' 3B2 L 3L 3U' 2U' 3R2 3U2 3R' 3B 2D 2L2 2U B' 2B2 2U' 3F F' L' 2R2 3F2 L D 2R 2F' 2R2 D' 2U' B' D' 3D2 3U2 2U2 U2 2B' 2L' U' B' 2U2 3L2 D2 2F2 D' 2D' 3U 2U2 U' 2B' 3F' D' 2R 2B' 2F 3D2 B2

3. 2U2 3L2 D2 2F2 D' 2D' 3U 2U2 U' 2B' 3F' D' 2R 2B' 2F 3D2 B2 3D 2L D2 U' 3R' B2 D2 2D 3D' 2U' 2B D 2D2 3D2 3U 2U' 2F' 3U 2U 3R2 2B' 3B F' 2D2 3L' D 3U 2F' 2D 2L' 3L2 3B2 3U U' 3L' B' 2B2 3B2 2F' F2 3L' D' 2U2 2U2 3L2 D2 2F2 D' 2D' 3U 2U2 U' 2B' 3F' D' 2R 2B' 2F 3D2 B2

4. F2 R 3B 3U2 3F2 2F' 2D 3D2 3U 2U2 U' B2 L2 B2 3F 3U' 2U B2 2R 2U2 3L 2D 3R 3B' 2D F2 3U2 2F' L' 2L2 2R2 R 3D2 3B L2 2B 3D' 2B' 3R' 2R F L' 2L2 3L' 3R' R2 2D 3U B 2B 3F L' 2L2 3R' 2R 3F' 3L2 2B2 3F 3D 2U2 3L2 D2 2F2 D' 2D' 3U 2U2 U' 2B' 3F' D' 2R 2B' 2F 3D2 B2

5. 3F2 U2 B2 2B L 3L' 3F 3D2 3B2 3F2 F 3U B2 F2 L' 2R' 3U2 U B 2F2 2U 3L2 U' L' 2R' 2B2 3B2 F2 U' 3R 3D' 2F' F L2 2L2 3B2 2L 2U' 2F2 3R2 U L 2F' 3R2 2U2 L2 3R' 2D2 3D B 3F 3R' 2B2 3F 2L2 2B 2D2 2U 3B 2L2 2U2 3L2 D2 2F2 D' 2D' 3U 2U2 U' 2B' 3F' D' 2R 2B' 2F 3D2 B2


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2011)

Only 60 moves for the scrambles? I think 100 is better


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 13, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Only 60 moves for the scrambles? I think 100 is better


 
100 is too long, i tested a few scrambles and these scramble the centres enough, the edges get a lil scrambled during centres, made them a little longer


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> 100 is too long, i tested a few scrambles and these scramble the centres enough, the edges get a lil scrambled during centres, made them a little longer


 
I am not saying that you HAVE to do it the same as the WCA, but this is their recommendation and it is also how we have been doing it for the weekly competition for years: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#scrambling and http://www.worldcubeassociation.org....htm?size=7&num=5&len=100&col=yobwrg&multi=on

I will use the scrambles you provided now anyway though, so I would appreciate it if you won't change them again for this week


----------



## APdRF (Jun 13, 2011)

Ao5= 8:50.27 [SD= 49.85]

1- 8:46.52
2- (10:11.00) [Centers in 7'... :S ]
3- 9:16.04
4- 8:28.25
5- (7:41.18) [PB!!!--> Centers done in sub-5  ]

Two weeks ago I am not sub-10 and now I'm sub-9...  Haha!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 13, 2011)

*Round - 10 = 7:08.41*

1 - 6:57.00
Comment: 6 move oll, messed up z perm but recovered and did the last move 1 handed to get a sub 7
2 - 7:21.37
Comment: 30 or so second pause on edges, should of been sub 7... should be "rolled"
3 - Explosion
Comment: Look below
4 -7:06.87
Comment: after filling it with silicone... i was shaking during this solve because it felt like it was going to explode... thankfully it didn't
5 - 6:13.12
Comment: WHAAAAAT!!!!! even i dont understand this one... but if good music makes you cube fast ill have Biffy on a lot more ... centres must of been really fast, still cant mindboggle this solve

My 7x7 is too loose at the moment so any more than about 3 solves and it starts to fall apart in my hands, need to make it adjustable some time...

scratch that last -.- it just exploded... just examined the core and its looser than my 3x3, its only just holding together the pieces, and i have no spare cores to make it adjustable
the best bit... it can actually do a U4... -.- time to retire this V cube and get a new one... + attempt to make an adjustable core out of this one

explosion was unfortunate... would of been sub 7 without it -.-


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2011)

Put in loooooooooooooooooooots of sillicon spray, to the point where every piece is soaked in it on every side, then put it back together. This has worked for me, I don't know why thought but it feels sticky and tight after this process


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2011)

(better to put this in a seperate post)

Round 10: 5:55.38 6:04.72 5:25.63 6:19.97 5:46.59 = 5:55.56

The 6:04 had an OLL that I messed up because of a small lock and then N-Perm
The 6:19.97 was just a completely unfocussed solve after that monser 5:25.63!

breakdown is roughly
3:10 minutes for centers
2:00 minutes for edge-pairing
0:45 seconds for 3x3x3

I am very happy that last weeks progress is continuing. Sub 5 always seemed impossible, but it has now come into the realm of "maybe someday"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 10
7:08.97
(7:29.44), 7:02.54, (6:47.84), 7:11.23, 7:13.15

Done entirely with AvG. I'm temporarily giving up on freeslice. I wanted to get faster in time for US Nationals, and at this point it's becoming obvious that I will still be faster with AvG than with freeslice, even if I practice nothing but freeslice between now and then. So I'm going back to AvG in the hope that I can be capable of sub-6:30 by then, so I can do an average there.

I think I've really gotten better at lookahead on AvG as a result of all my freeslice practice; this is a really really good average for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 10
7:08.97
(7:29.44), 7:02.54, (6:47.84), 7:11.23, 7:13.15

Done entirely with AvG. I'm temporarily giving up on freeslice. I wanted to get faster in time for US Nationals, and at this point it's becoming obvious that I will still be faster with AvG than with freeslice, even if I practice nothing but freeslice between now and then. So I'm going back to AvG in the hope that I can be capable of sub-6:30 by then, so I can do an average there.

I think I've really gotten better at lookahead on AvG as a result of all my freeslice practice; this is a really really good average for me.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Put in loooooooooooooooooooots of sillicon spray, to the point where every piece is soaked in it on every side, then put it back together. This has worked for me, I don't know why thought but it feels sticky and tight after this process


 
did this yesterday, its just about solvable now, still does a U4 if i flick hard enough, ill just have to be more careful when moving that axis


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 16, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Put in loooooooooooooooooooots of sillicon spray, to the point where every piece is soaked in it on every side, then put it back together. This has worked for me, I don't know why thought but it feels sticky and tight after this process


 
I don't understand how it can get this loose. 
I've had mine nearly three years and done hundreds of solves, possibly thousands. It is loose, but still has another three years in it, St least.

Try some REALLy high viscosity diff oil. I have 100k wt. Perhaps this is why mine hasn't gone so loose.

Only a tiny but St a time though, the first time I used it I put far to much in and went from sub7 to sup10.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I don't understand how it can get this loose.
> I've had mine nearly three years and done hundreds of solves, possibly thousands. It is loose, but still has another three years in it, St least.
> 
> Try some REALLy high viscosity diff oil. I have 100k wt. Perhaps this is why mine hasn't gone so loose.
> ...


 
blue green axis: fine
orange red axis: fine
white yellow axis: ridiculously loose, the centre pieces are almost wobbling off...
had mine 18 months, probably done 300~ solves but it has traveled almost 25,000 miles around the globe with me so its taken a beating, this probably has something to do with it...

video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpM_MTuxDg0
this after the first explosion... its exploded twice since this, and almost every solve i get what i call a layer pop, a whole line of centre pieces and the respective wing edges come out


----------



## APdRF (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys, can you tell me how works the AvG edge pairing? I've been searching for the forum but I didn't find anything... :S 

Thanks!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

Here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1447-Arnaud-s-5x5x5-Edge-Pairing-method-Examples

or ask AvGalen himself =P : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?136-AvGalen

i use freeslice, never tried AvG on anything


----------



## APdRF (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys, can you tell me how works the AvG edge pairing? I've been searching for the forum but I didn't find anything... :S 

Thanks!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...to-sub-5-(7x7)&p=592396&viewfull=1#post592396


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> probably done 300~ solves but it has traveled almost 25,000 miles around the globe with me so its taken a beating, this probably has something to do with it...


 
Travelling is ruining my stickers, but I have travelled WAY more than probably anyone else last year and my V7 is getting better and better. Put cubes in a plastic bag, with a seal-option if possible and they will be mostly protected from damage to stickers and dirt


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Travelling is ruining my stickers, but I have travelled WAY more than probably anyone else last year and my V7 is getting better and better. Put cubes in a plastic bag, with a seal-option if possible and they will be mostly protected from damage to stickers and dirt


 
I do bag it, and then sock it to cushion it slightly, my stickers are dieing slowly.... + i need to change the scheme because of my sight problems,

Other than that i think the screws are just stretched... if i try a triple layer cut half a centre will pop out


----------



## APdRF (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh, sorry for my double post, I don't know what I'm doing... xD

And thanks for the links!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 16, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> blue green axis: fine
> orange red axis: fine
> white yellow axis: ridiculously loose, the centre pieces are almost wobbling off...
> had mine 18 months, probably done 300~ solves but it has traveled almost 25,000 miles around the globe with me so its taken a beating, this probably has something to do with it...
> ...


 
I may be totally off the mark, but it sounds like a rivet has come loose on that side. 

Try pushing in till you feel a click.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I may be totally off the mark, but it sounds like a rivet has come loose on that side.
> 
> Try pushing in till you feel a click.


 
ill try that later, but i think its probably the springs that have either broken, bent, stretched or came loose


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I may be totally off the mark, but it sounds like a rivet has come loose on that side.
> 
> Try pushing in till you feel a click.


 
did this last night and again this morning, no click and the cube feels exactly the same


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 17, 2011)

8:04.87, 7:44.36, 8:08.60, 7:56.68, 7:47.78 = 7:56.44

COMMENT: It's bad


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 17, 2011)

*Round 5: Louis Cormier - Average of 5: 6:45.09*

Average of 5: 6:45.09 (σ = 8.46)
best time: 6:05.55
worst time: 7:06.83
6:33.88, 6:47.08, (7:06.83), 6:54.31, (6:05.55)

PB single!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 20, 2011)

Round 10 Results:

AvGalen - 5:55.56
Louis Cormier - 6:45.09
Georgeanderre - 7:08.41
Mike Hughey - 7:08.97
Rock1313 - 7:56.44
APdRF - 8:50.27

Congratulations to APdRF for thier First sub 9 :tu
Good luck to Mike Hughey in hope he can get sub 6:30 before nationals :tu
Good luck to Georgeanderre in beating Mike Hughey again after he switches back to AvG... 0.56s faster this week 

Round 11 Scrambles Below

Link to all Previous Rounds


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 20, 2011)

​Round 11 Scrambles:

1. L' 2L' 3L 3R' 2R' R 3B' 2L2 R D 2D' 2U2 2B2 3R' B' 2B2 3F2 2D 3F2 3L2 2R B' 2B 2F2 3L 2B 3L2 3R R2 2D 2U2 3B' 2L2 2R 3U2 2F2 F' 2D' 3F' L' 2F' 2L' D' 3D' B' 3B2 3F' D U2 3R2 F2 3L 3R2 2R' 3F L 2L' 3L2 3R 2B' 2U2 R' 3B 3U2 2U2 U 2B 2L2 3F F' R' 2F 3L' B 2F2 3R 2R 2B2 D U' 2F' 3R' D 3U2 U2 B2 3D 3U2 B2 2D2 R 3F2 2L 3B2 3D 3U2 R2 2B 3F R

2. B2 2B D2 3D' 3L' R' 2D2 3B2 3F' 2F' F' R' D 2D2 U L2 3R 3B 2D2 F 2R 3U' R' 3U L2 3L 3F' D' 2D 3F' R' 3F' 2L R F' 3L' 2R2 2D2 3U2 3R 2R2 U 2L 3L2 3D' 2F2 U' 3L 2D 2L' 2D F L 2D2 3U' 2L2 3F' 3D' 2B F2 2U' L' 2L2 3L R 3D2 2U2 B' 2D2 2U' L 3R2 2F' 2D2 2U 2B R' 2D2 3U 3F' 2L 2R 3B 2F2 L2 3B' 3R2 2R R2 2D 2R' 3F2 2L' 2R' U' B' F2 2U' 2B D'

3. F2 R2 2B2 3B' 2F' 3R2 D2 2B' F2 3L R 3D2 3F 3R' 3F' R' 2F 3D2 R' 3D 3U' U2 2R' 3D 3B2 2R' 3F 3D L' 2B' 2U2 R 3U B 3F2 R 2U' 3R2 2B 3F2 D' 3D2 2U2 2R 3U2 2R D 3D 3U 2U2 3R2 3B F2 3L 2R R U 3L' F2 3L' 3R2 2R' R2 3U' U2 3L 3R' 3F2 F2 L2 2L' D 2D 3D 3L2 3R2 D 3U 2R R 3D2 3B' 2F' 2R2 D 3D2 3U B F 2U' B2 3L2 2R2 R' 3F2 2L 2B' 3B2 2F' F

4. 3F' D' 2D2 2B' 3D' 2F2 2U2 3L2 2R' D2 2D' 3L R2 2B' U' 3B2 2R' 3F' 2D 2L' U2 2L 3F 2R 2B 2F' L' B L' 2B' 3B 3U2 F D' 2U2 3L B' 3F2 2F2 3R2 3D' 2U2 U' L2 3L2 3R' R' B2 3B' L 3L 3R' 3F L' 2L 3L2 F' 2L2 3L 2D2 L2 3F 3U' L' 3U 2B2 3F' 2D2 3L2 F R 2F' 2D' L2 2L2 R 3D' 2U2 U L 2L 3F' 2L2 2D 3D 3B2 2F F2 3U 2L2 3F 3D2 L2 2L 3L 2R2 R D2 2R' U

5. D' 3U 2U2 2B2 2D 2F2 3D' 2L' 2U' 2R' 2F 3D 2L' 3L2 2R2 F2 2D2 2B 2F' 2D 2B' 2F' 3L 3R' 2D2 U2 2R2 B 2B' 2R' 3D2 3U' 2F R2 B2 2L2 2R R' F2 3D' 3B2 2D 3R' D2 L R 2D2 R' B' 3L B' 2D' 3R' 3F' F 2D' 2F' L 2R2 B L 2L 3R 2R2 2F' 3D' F2 R2 2B' U2 2L2 3U 3B2 3F U' 3R R B 3U 3B 3L' 2D B 3L' 3R 2R' 2B2 3B' 2L 3B 2L D 3U 3L U L2 B' 2B' 3F F

I may not be able to do this round but I am still able to post the results


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 21, 2011)

*Round 11: Louis Cormier - Average of 5: 6:20.00 *

Average of 5: 6:20.00 (σ = 14.33)
best time: 5:31.14
worst time: 6:51.22
6:19.52, 6:02.69, (5:31.14), 6:37.77, (6:51.22)

PB single and and average.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 21, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I don't understand how it can get this loose.
> I've had mine nearly three years and done hundreds of solves, possibly thousands. It is loose, but still has another three years in it, St least.
> 
> Try some REALLy high viscosity diff oil. I have 100k wt. Perhaps this is why mine hasn't gone so loose.
> ...


 
Bought what claims to be 80kwt oil this morning, i hope this makes a difference, 
although even doing RUR'U' makes the second from top layer fall out at the moment so its probably a new core / cube that i need


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 22, 2011)

_James Ludlow: Round 10 : *5.59.77*_

5.59.58 5.59.66 6.00.06 6.09.48 5.59.47

_Comment - laughably consistent._


_James Ludlow: Round 11 : *5.56.83*_

5.48.15 6.26.82 5.54.46 5.55.24 5.59.79

_Comment - I do appear to be slower than a few weeks ago - I think some restickering is in order, Arnaud._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 11
7:12.61
(7:40.24), 7:13.75, (6:49.23), 7:08.84, 7:15.25

I like the way I'm starting to regularly get the occasional sub-7 now.


----------



## APdRF (Jun 25, 2011)

Ao5= 8:15.46 (My best Ao5 with a Mo3= 7:59.96!!  ) [SD= 20.04]
1--> (8:39.76) Comment: First solve of the day... So sloooow, xDD!
2--> 8:34.55 Comment: 1 POP + messed up two F2L pairs...  
3--> 7:58.12 Comment: Good solve!  
4--> (7:48.05) Comment: Better solve!   
5--> 8:13.71 Comment: messed up PLL...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 11 Results:

James Ludlow - 5:56.83
Louis Cormier - 6:20.00
Mike Hughey - 7:12.61
APdRF - 8:15.46

Round 12 Scrambles below

Links to all Previous Rounds


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 12 Scrambles​
1. 3B 3R2 3D2 3B' R' 2L' B' 3F' 2R' 2F 2L' 2U' L 3F2 3R' 2F' 3R 2D2 3R' U2 B2 D2 3R' 2F2 B 3F2 3D2 3L F' 2R' 3B2 L 3B' 3R2 3F 3U D 3L2 3U 2B2 3D2 3F' 2U 3F 3L' 2B' 3L' 2B' 2U' 2D' 3F' 3U 3L 2U 3D' 2D2 R 3R' 3D' F' 2R 3F2 3B2 B' 3D 3F2 U2 3D' L2 3D L B 3L 3R2 U2 3F2 R' 3U 2F2 U' 3R 2L' 3B2 2R 3R 2F2 2L F B2 3D' F2 L2 B2 2R' 3U' 3L' 2R2 2B2 U2 3R' 

2. D 3D 2B 2U F 2U' D2 2F2 D 2L' 3R 3D2 2D 3R 2U2 B' D2 2U 3D 2B2 L2 U D' L' B 3U' 2U' 3B2 2B2 F' L2 R' 3U 2U' 2B2 L2 2D' 3F2 3L2 3F' D 2F' 3L2 L' 2R2 2F2 3B B2 2D 3F D2 2L' 3F2 B D F 2R' F 2F' 3B D 2D B' 3U D' R 2D2 2B2 F 3L L 3D 3U' 2F 3B2 2R2 2U' 3R2 L' 3F' B2 2R' 3R 2D2 3F' 3L' U 3B2 3U 3L2 2D U' 3F' 3U 3F2 3R2 2U' R' 3F' B 

3. B2 3L' 2U' 3B' L 3B' 2D2 U 2U 3D' 3U 2F 3L2 U2 3D 2L 2R' 3D2 3B' 3F R 3R' 2D 3U2 3B2 2B2 2L 3D' 3B 3D F L2 F 3U 2B 3R2 3U' 2F2 D2 3L2 3F' B2 2D' 3U2 3D' 2U2 3R L2 3B' 3R2 2B F2 2F B2 L2 2F2 3F L 2B 3B2 2U' 3R2 2L' 2D' 2R2 3D' 2L 2B2 3B L2 R 2U2 D2 2D2 2B' 2F L' F' B2 3R 2B' 3L 3B2 U' F 3F 3U 2B' 3D2 2U' 2D' L2 B 3D 3L' 3B2 3U 2U2 2L 2B' 

4. B 3F2 B2 2U2 L 3F2 2F 2U 3D 3U' 2R 3D B2 2R F2 D' L2 2B' 2U' 2R L 2D2 F2 3U' 2D' R' 3F2 B2 2R R2 2F' 3D2 3F' 2D2 3D' F2 B R2 2U2 2B' L' U' 3F F2 2L U R F 2D2 2F 2B2 2U 3D 2D' 2R' 3U2 R 2D' L 3L' 2D2 R2 3U' 2R2 D2 2U L2 3L' 2L' D 2L2 3R2 3U2 3U 2B F' 2U' R 3B 3U B' 3D2 3R U' 3U' L 3L B2 2F' 2R F' 3U U' F' 2F' 2B' 3F 2L' U B2 

5. D 2R B2 U' 3D 2U' 3R2 F2 2D' R F' 3R 2U' F 2D2 2R2 3R2 3B 3D2 F' 3D' R' 3D2 2L' D2 2B 3U' 2D2 3B R L2 D' B2 2L 3B 3D2 R2 D' 2D2 2B' 2U' 2L' L2 2D' 2B 3B 2U2 2R2 3F2 2B D' 2R 3R2 L R2 U2 2L2 L2 2F 2U 2B2 2U 2L 2F2 3R 3D' 3R2 2B2 R 3B2 B' R2 D' 2B' U2 2R D' F2 2U2 2F 3U 3D2 3F2 F 2F2 L2 2F' L 2F L' B' 3U' B2 D 3D2 R 2L' 3B F L

Awful formatting... Scrambles from qqtimer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 12
7:17.51
(6:44.57), 7:25.25, 7:05.82, 7:21.47, (7:43.74)

I keep starting well but ending badly. It feels like I should be consistently sub-7, but I keep making mistakes.

The scrambles are weird: for instance, in scramble 4, there was 3U2 3U. Surely those shouldn't happen together like that? There are also some less obvious ones, like at the beginning of scramble 4: B 3F2 B2. I don't think the official scrambler does that.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 28, 2011)

The scrambles are fron qqtimer, 2B B is normal but 3U2 3U is not
I will use a different scrambler next week


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2011)

too late, but I messed up twice so the average was bad anyway (round 12 tomorrow or the day after that)
Round 11: 5:58.11 6:52.56 6:55.50 5:58.97 6:03.08 = 6:18.20


----------



## APdRF (Jun 28, 2011)

Ao5= 8:06.72 [SD= 5.75]
1- 8:03.35
2- 8:07.50
3- 8:16.14
4- 7:59.06
5- 8:09.31

Bad average. I was averaging sub-8 all this past week and in this average I can't...


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round 12: Louis Cormier - 6:42.18*

Average of 5: 6:42.18 (σ = 14.04)
best time: 6:26.34
worst time: 7:28.68
(6:26.34), (7:28.68), 6:34.03, 6:30.58, 7:01.93

Fail.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 4, 2011)

Round 12 Results

Louis Cormier - 6:42.18
Georgeanderre - 7:11.65
Mike Hughey - 7:17.51
APdRF - 8:06.72

Just about got my 7x7 under control now... my times are slower but they should get better again

Round 13 Scrambles Below

Link to all Previous Rounds


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 4, 2011)

Round 13 Scrambles​
1. 3U' 3D2 D2 B2 3R2 3D' 2B' 3U2 2F2 U 3F' 2D 2B L2 R 2R' 2L2 3B2 3L' 3R' 2U2 L2 2B2 3D F 2F L 3D L' 2B' F' 3L' 2B' U 2F2 F' 3D 2B 3D' 3B2 B' 3D2 D' R' 3L 2D' 3L2 2B' F D U' 2F D 2L2 F D2 2R 3L 2B2 3L2 R' U2 3R' L2 D' F2 2L' L 2D 3B' R' 2R' 3U' 3D' 2F 2B' 2U 3B' 2U' D2 L2 3F2 2R' L2 3F 3L 2R2 3U' 2L D 3F 2U' U' 3R 3F2 2L' 2D' F 2U2 3L2 

2. 2R 3D' 2D' 2F2 3F' 2B2 2L2 3U2 3D2 D 3B2 3L' D' L 2L2 2F 2D 3R 2F2 3F L 3D' 2D L' 3B' 2F 2R 3B' 3R2 3L2 3B' 3R' B2 F' 2R' U2 2D' 2U B' 3D B' 3U2 L' 2B2 3D2 L2 B2 R D 2L 3U' 3D 3F' U' 2U' 3F' F 2U' F 2L' 2R' 3L2 2F' F R' 3F' D2 2U' 3B 2L2 D 3R2 U 3L 3D2 3B2 L' 3D2 U D' 2D' B F2 L 3F 2U' 2B' 2L' 2U D' F B L 3D2 3U2 2B2 D2 3D2 2U2 2B2 

3. 2B' 3F' 3R' L 2D D' 2B 3D B' 2R2 3B' U2 3U B' U2 2L' 2F 2U' D2 3R B2 L' D2 L' 2R' 3L' 2U2 3D' 3F' 2U' 3B' 3R2 D 2R2 3F2 2L2 R' 3L' 2U2 R' 3L' L' 2R' 2D2 L2 3F' B2 D2 2R' L2 2D U 3B2 R' 2F' 3R' 2F' B' U' 2L2 3R2 3F' 2B' 2D 3F 2B2 3B D 3D2 2L 3L 2U2 2D' D 2R' L 2F 2B2 F2 2R' R B2 R2 3R 2L U 3B2 3F' 2B 2U' 2R' 3U B2 2B 2U F2 2U2 2R2 F 3F' 

4. 3L2 2D 3F2 3D 2L2 2B2 U F2 2U 3R2 2D2 3U2 D 2B D 3F2 3U2 3D L 3U 3D' 3R' 2F' 2B' U' 2F' 3B' 3L' U' 2L 3U D 3R 2B B' 2F 3F' 2L' 2B' 2F' 3F2 3R' L 3U R2 2D R 3D2 2L2 B U2 2F' 3F R 2R2 2U L2 R' 2B2 3U2 3B 2B2 3D F U 3L2 2R2 3F' 2L 3F 2B' D 2R2 2U2 2F' 3B 3R F' D2 3U2 U' R2 3R 2L 2U' B2 R2 D2 L' 3U2 3R 3B2 2L2 B 3R2 2U 3U2 B' F' U 

5. 2B2 R' 3R' F2 L2 3R2 2U2 3F 2F2 2R 3F2 3D 3U2 R' 3L' B' L R B R2 D' 3F' 3U2 2D' 3R 3B' U' 2F2 B' 2R2 R' 3U 3B 3R L B2 3R2 3L 3B' L' 3B2 3U2 U2 3B' 3F2 3L D2 3R2 D 2R' 2F' R' D2 L 3D' 3B' F D2 2B 3F' 2L2 3L' 2B2 2F 2D2 B 3D' F 3R' L2 3B 2L2 3L' B2 3D F R2 2U' B2 3U' U2 2F' 2D L' 2R2 3F 2D' 3R2 2R' 2L2 2F 2U 2D' F' 3B B2 2B D' R 3L2


----------



## APdRF (Jul 4, 2011)

Ao5= 7:36.17 [SD= 20.90] (Best Mo3= 7:20.54)
1- 7:13.15
2- 7:06.65
3- 7:41.81
4- 7:57.53
5- 7:53.56

The first two solver were like... WTF!!?? XDDD The other 3 were normal... xD

GOOD AVERAGE! Looking for sub-7 for a competition that I have at finals of this mont :3 .


----------



## choza244 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, I think I'll be joining the race this round because I just got almost sub 10, any tips to improve faster??

Or just practice, practice and practice? Thanks in advance

EDIT:

Round 13

Avg: 9:30.85

9:18.55, (8:47.04), 9:34.05, 9:39.95, (9:47.63)


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 5, 2011)

8:03.12, 7:07.04, 8:02.17, 7:29.92, 7:48.41 = 7:46.83


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 13
7:31.93
7:41.97, (7:09.10), (7:43.43), 7:26.00, 7:27.84

So for some reason, I was really in the mood to do lots of big cubes today. And for some reason, I was nonetheless really really bad at it all day. This was no exception - these were terrible. I don't know why, but I did notice that my times for centers on all but the 7:09.10 solve were close to 4 minutes, which is terrible for me, so it seems like I was really doing badly on centers today. (Normal for me is around 3:30 on centers.)


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 13: Louis Cormier - 6:30.57*

Statistics for 07-07-2011 11:54:00

Average: 6:30.57
Standard Deviation: 5.00
Best Time: 5:47.38
Worst Time: 6:54.13
Individual Times:
6:36.68, 6:21.65, (6:54.13), 6:33.38, (5:47.38)

Nice single  Not bad average


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 13 = 7:03.93*

1 - 7:02:45
2 - 7:07:72
3 - 7:11:19
4 - 7:01:63
5 - 6:59:01

Comments: Good


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 11, 2011)

Round 13 Results:

LouisCormier - 6:30.57
Georgeanderre - 7:03.93
Mike Hughey - 7:31.93
ApdRF - 7:36.17
rock1313 - 7:46.83
choza244 - 9:30.85

Round 14 Scrambles Below

Link to all Previous Rounds


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 11, 2011)

Round 14 Scrambles:​
1. 3F2 U 2B2 L2 2L 3R' 2F' 2L2 2R 3D 3L' R2 3D2 3L' U 3B' B2 2L2 3F2 3B' 2F' F' 3L 2R U 2L' B2 2R2 3F' B2 F' 3U B' 2F 2U2 B' D2 B2 2U2 3F 3B' D' 3B 2U' 2B D' 3B' 2F 2B' 2D' L2 D' 2R 3D2 D' 2L' 3U L 2U' 3U' 2F2 2R2 R' 2B' B' 2R2 2U2 3R 2B2 F 2F' R 3D' 2B2 F 2U' 2B 2R2 3D B' 3U2 2B' 2F2 2R' 3R2 B2 D2 2L2 2R2 2U2 3D 3U' R 2R' 3D2 2D 2B 2R 2L2 3D' 

2. 3U2 2U' L2 2D 2U' R2 2R2 3R2 3B2 B2 R' 3U2 2F' 3D2 2U' L' B2 D2 3F' 2B 3B 2U' 2B' U' 2D' 3R2 2B F' D2 L 3F2 D2 2D2 3R' 2B 3B' D 3L L B2 3F 3R L 2U L 3L2 2U 3R 3L2 L2 3B' 3D' U' 3F 3R 2B U' 2F 2L2 2F2 3L2 U2 2L2 3F' D 3D2 B2 3L2 U2 3B' 2L 3D2 B2 2L 3F2 2L2 F' 3D 3L' U2 L R2 3L' 2L2 D2 3B' 2B 3R2 3F' B2 F' 2R2 2F F2 2B2 U' 3F' L 3F2 2F' 

3. 2U 2L2 2B2 2D2 2L' 3U 2L 2R2 3B 2D' 3U 3R' 3D' B 3F2 F 2U2 B R2 2B' 3D' U' 3F 2B 3U2 D2 2L 3U D' 2L F 3U' D' 3L L2 R 2L' 3U2 F' 3R' 3D' 2D 2U 3F 3D' 2D' 3R' 3D2 F2 3L R2 U 3R 3U R2 F' 3R' F2 2F2 D2 3R 2B' 3B 3L 2D L' 3R' 2R 2L' U2 3B' 2L 3D B U' L2 3R' R' D' L2 2U' L 3U R2 3F 3B2 B2 2F' U 2F' 3L2 R' U' 2F' 3L' 2B D' 3B2 2L2 3D2 

4. F2 2L 3B' R2 U L 3B2 3R2 2F' 2B' D 2F2 3D2 2F F2 D' 3F2 3R2 3F R' 2F' 3D' 2L2 3R' B' 3F2 U2 3R' 3B2 R2 2F2 2U2 2L' 2U 3D2 3U' 3F' 3L2 2R2 D 3U2 3D 3L2 2L 3U' 2L' 2D2 3U2 2U U B D 3U2 U' 3F L' R2 3R2 3L' 2F2 3L2 2D' 2B R D2 3U2 2L2 2D' 3D 2B2 3F U' 2L2 2R' 3R' D' 2L' 2F 3B' B2 R' F2 3B 3F 3U 2R2 3D' 2R' 2U L' F' D 3F' 3R2 3U2 2B2 3F L' 3L2 2L' 

5. B2 2D B2 2R L2 2F' 2B 2R 3L R 3B 3D L 2B' 2U R 3R 2R2 3B R L2 2D L2 3F2 U' D' 3R 3U' 3R2 2U U 3D 3L' D 2L2 2B' 3R 2R2 R 3U' F D 3B F' 2D2 2F 2R 2B 2F' F U' 3B2 3D' 3R 2F' D 2R2 2U2 F R F 3D2 U2 3B 3R' U B' 3B2 L 3L2 2U' 3D F2 3B D L 2F 2D 2L2 2F' 2R' R' 2D2 2F 3L' U' 2D' 3F2 2L' 3D2 3B 2F2 F' 2U' R' 3R 2F 2R' 3D2 2F'


----------



## choza244 (Jul 12, 2011)

mmm, I'm slower today 

Round 14

Avg: 9:33.40

9:16.57, 9:15.96, (8:54.70), (10:51.12), 10:07.66


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 14: Louis Cormier - 6:20.82*

Average of 5: 6:20.82 (σ = 9.67)
best time: 5:52.64
worst time: 6:46.46
(5:52.64), 6:28.58, (6:46.46), 6:07.19, 6:26.69

Nice single, almost PB avg.


----------



## APdRF (Jul 16, 2011)

Ao5= 7:07.47 [SD= 11.52] General comment: Good average  .
1- 7:10.14
Comment: Good solve, recorded  .
2- 7:12.68
Comment: Good solve too.
3- 7:30.91
Comment: Bad solve, the centers part was too slow.
4- 6:59.40
Comment: Yay! PB!! First sub-7 solve!!  
5- 6:59.60
Comment: Another sub-7!!  

Any tips for last 4 edges?? I think that I waste a lot of time in this part...


----------



## izovire (Jul 16, 2011)

Round 14

Avg. 5: 5:09.84

5:22.82, (5:29.30), 5:01.28, 5:05.41, (4:52.62)

I haven't practiced 7x7 in a while


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 16, 2011)

I try to build one whole one first, so I can keep the last 3 altogether in L R and U. I then utilise Uw/Dw with flips for the next one. Learn as many l2e algs as possible (although I only know 2). Also try to engineer it so you don't end up with 4x4parity.

Other than that - practise.


----------



## APdRF (Jul 16, 2011)

Okey, thanks James! I will try to practise more  , hahaha!


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 17, 2011)

7:23.11, (7:06.94), (7:50.02), 7:10.32, 7:22.79 = 7:18.74


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round - 14
Georgeanderre = 7:06.77*

1 - 7:11.54
2 - 7:06.34
3 - 7:02.43
4 - 7:00.98
5 - 7:12.94

First and last were bad


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 18, 2011)

Round 14 Results:

izovire - 5:09.84
Louis Cormier - 6:20.82
Georgeanderre - 7:06.77
APdRF - 7:07.47
Rock1313 - 7:18.74
choza244 - 9:33.40

Round 15 Scrambles Below

Link to all Previous Rounds


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 18, 2011)

Round 15 Scrambles:​1. 3D' 2R2 R2 2B2 3B2 L2 R2 3L2 2L' D R' 3L2 F2 2F2 U' R2 3D 2F2 L2 3B2 2R 2F' 3D L2 3D' R' 3D 2L D' 2D U2 2B' L' 3B' 2L L' 3B2 2B U 2L' 3F2 2F2 2L 3L' 3D 2U R' U' 3L' 3B' L' 3B 2B2 F2 2F D 2F' 3B2 3L 2D' D' 2B' 3B 2D2 B' 3R' F 3B' L' 3F' 2U2 3F2 L R 2B2 2D2 R L 3B' 2U F' R 2B 3L' L2 2U' 3R' U' 2F' 2U2 U2 3F 3D2 2D F 2R' 3F' 2U' B2 2B2 

2. 3R2 2U' U' 3D2 D2 2B' 2F L 2F2 3U2 3R2 2R 3B' D F2 B' 2F 3B 3F2 2L D L' 3L D2 2U2 R' 3B2 L2 3F2 3L' 3F' 3R2 B F 3B' L2 3L' 2B' R' 2R2 U' 3U D' 2B 2L2 2D2 2B2 D' 3U 3D2 3R' R 3B F' R 3F R F' 2L2 2B 3L2 3D' 2F2 F 3F' 2U' U B' D2 L' 2R2 2U' 2R2 F' 2B' 3R' 2L 2D' F2 U' F2 2B L D2 3F2 R' F2 2F' R' 2L2 3L2 3R' 2D' B 3B' D 2L2 2B2 3D2 R2 

3. D R2 3L' 2R 2U R' L 3L2 2B2 U 3D R' 2U D' 2D2 2F L' 3R D' 2F D' 3U2 L' 3L' 3B' 3U' B 2D' 3D' L 3B' 2F 3U' 2L2 L 3L2 3U L 2R' F' 3R L U2 3L2 R 2L2 2B' 3L' 3D 2D' 3F' 3B2 2D2 3U' D 2F D2 3F' 3B D 3F 2U L 3U' F2 3F 3L' U' 3D' B 2F 3U2 3D2 3L' 2L 2R' R2 3B' 2R L 3U' R2 2R2 3U B 2R L2 3B L R2 3U 3R 3L2 2F' 3U' 2B 3D 2R 2B 3F2 

4. B 3D' L 2B2 3D2 R 2F2 3D 3R' 2R2 R2 3L' D2 F' 3D2 L2 3U 3B 3R2 B 3B2 3D' 3L F' B 3D2 3U B 3L 3D2 3U 2D 3F' B' 2D2 F' 2B' 2R' 3L' 3U 2L 3R D L 2D U2 R2 L2 3D' 2L' L 2U F2 D' 3L' 3B' F2 3L2 2F F B2 2U' 3B2 2L' 3F2 R 2F2 U 3U 3L D 2R 3F 3R 2B2 F2 D' R' 3D' U' 2B 2F' 2R2 3L2 3R' 3B 3R 2R 2U 3U 3D L2 D 2B2 3D' 3R 2U' 3R' 2D2 D 

5. L2 2L' 3B' 2L B 3R 2R 3L2 3F 3L 2B R2 3L' F' 3B 3F' R 3R' 2F 2U2 L 2L D' R' D' L 2R' 2U2 3B 2R' 2F2 3U 2F2 2L 3L2 2U' 2F2 D' 3D' B 2B2 U' 2U2 2B B 2R 2D 2F 2U R F2 2B' 3L2 2D2 B 2B L' 2B B 2L 3R2 B2 2U2 2B' 3U2 3B 3F2 U2 2B2 3U D2 B' 2L2 U 2U2 L' 3B 2B2 3R 2F2 3R 3U2 B' F2 2B2 U' 3B 2B2 2L D2 2D' 3F2 2D2 R' 2B' 2D' 2U2 3R' F2 2F'


----------



## jack3256 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 15:*
7:56.15, 7:41.55, 7:20.72, 7:18.38, 7:34.27
Average:7:32.18
This was an ok average normally sub 7:30 but I didn't bother warming up.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 22, 2011)

*Round - 15
Georgeanderre = 7:06.96*

1 - 7:01.32
2 - 7:04.67
3 - 7:12.19
4 - 7:06.73
5 - 7:09.49

Comments: A very average, average for me... but no sub 7

I have an interview first thing Monday morning so the scrambles will be late
+ I will be away the Monday after that and will need someone to cover that week (1st of August - Week 17)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2011)

Catching up with old rounds, hoping I will finish this round on time


Round 14: 6:00.22 5:44.56 6:15.16 6:34.53 5:52.68 = 6:02.69
Round 13: 6:15.44 6:30.66 6:17.90 6:32.78 7:11.41 = 6:27.11
Round 12: 6:32.84 6:29.97 5:46.13 6:28.65 6:25.03 = 6:27.88


----------



## choza244 (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome, PB! (I've been practicing 7x7 too much this week)

Round 15

Average: 7:52.36

Individual Times:
8:16.50, (7:29.49), (8:18.92), 7:31.60, 7:48.99


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Awesome, PB! (I've been practicing 7x7 too much this week)


 
If you were actually practicing it _too_ much, your hands would be hurting too much to set a new PB


----------



## choza244 (Jul 23, 2011)

yes, but today they are better, yesterday they were hurting really bad


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 23, 2011)

(6:47.20), (DNF), 6:54.50, 7:22.97, 7:25.52 = 7:14.33

I know I can do better


----------



## Mikel (Jul 24, 2011)

19:28.88, 16:48.09, (19:35.75), (15:45.02), 18:10.89 = 18:09.29 PERSONAL BEST WOOT


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2011)

Round 15
6:47.22
(7:50.52), 6:38.34, 7:02.80, (6:36.46), 6:40.53

Wow!!!!! I'm not sure I've ever had a sub-7 average before, but certainly this is my PB. I was so happy with how my 6x6x6 turned out when I added gobs of differential lube to it, that I couldn't resist trying it on my 7x7x7. My 7x7x7 was a little loose, but not nearly as much so as my 6x6x6, and I think I clearly added too much, but even so, it seems to have helped some. It also seems like I may have suddenly gotten a little better at centers; I actually had a sub-3 on centers on the 6:38.34 solve, and my centers were consistently better than they've been before. In any event, 6:30 is really starting to look possible for Nationals!


----------



## choza244 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh nice Mike, at least someone that tries the diff oil on the 7x7, was it the traxxas oil?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Oh nice Mike, at least someone that tries the diff oil on the 7x7, was it the traxxas oil?


 
It was the OFNA (although I suspect OFNA and Traxxas are probably almost identical, since they compete directly in the RC world). I should caution that I definitely added too much; if I had added about half that amount (perhaps about 3 big drops, instead of 6), it might have done better. And my 7x7x7 was a little looser than average. If you had a tight cube, I'd think it could be pretty deadly, but for a cube that's too loose it seems to work very well.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 15 Results:

Mike Hughey - 6:47.22
Georgeanderre - 7:06.96
Rock1313 - 7:14.33
Choza244 - 7:52.36
Mikel - 18:09.29

Link : (not on my computer so i dont have the code)

Round 16 Scrambles Below


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 16 Scrambles:​
1. 2U' 2B' D F' 2U 2L2 2B' 3U 3D 2B2 D' 2D 2F 3F' B 3D' 2D2 2U' 2R2 F' 3B 3D2 2L2 U 2L2 2U' 3U2 3B B' 3U 2R 3U2 2L2 3L2 L B 3L' U2 3R' 3L 3B2 2F R' 2B2 3D' 2L2 3B 3F' L2 2R' 2D2 2R2 2B' B' 2R L D 2U2 2L 2R2 3R 2F2 U' F2 3U' 2U B' R' 3F2 2B 3L 2B B2 U' 3U F' 3U 3F L' 2B 2F2 2D B' 3R2 L2 3D2 3R 2U2 3L' 3F2 L R2 3D' L 2U2 3R 3B' 2F 2L2 L 

2. U2 3B2 F 3L2 2U B' 2B 2L2 L D' 3U' 2B' 2L2 3D 2F' F2 D2 F' B D' 3F2 B' 2R2 D2 2U' 2B2 3U2 2L 2D' 3L' U' 2U' 2L' 2R 2U2 2L2 3U' 2F2 2R 3L' 2B D2 3D' 2B' 2L R2 D 2D2 3L2 D2 3R' U2 3L' 2D 3L2 L2 2B2 3L 2B2 2D 2F2 3D 2D 2B2 2U 2F 2D 3B 2B 2D2 3B' 2F' 2B' 3F2 2L2 R 3B 2D2 2U 3B2 2U2 3B 3L' R F2 2U2 3D' 2L 3R' 3F2 L U2 2L' L' 3L2 U D2 2F' R 3B 

3. B D2 2F2 2B 3D 3R 3U2 3L2 3U2 2L2 3B 3F' 3R2 D' F2 3B2 3U' R U' 3D2 2F' 3D2 3R U2 R' 3D' L2 B 2R2 R' U2 B U 3U 3L' 3B' 3D 2R 3B' 2F R U' 3R2 2U2 D' 3D 3U2 2B R' 3U2 2L' 3U2 F B' 3D' B2 3R' 2L' 2B' 3F2 D 3D' F 2R' 2F2 3D2 2D2 2R 2F' B2 U 2D2 2R' 2D2 L 2F F D 2L2 3D U 3U' 2L' R U' 2U' 3U2 2L 3D2 3U 2L 3F 2D 3B' 3F' 3D2 2B' 3F' 2D' 2B2 

4. L2 2L 2D2 3U' 2B 3F' 2U L' 2F' L R' U2 3R2 2L2 2F2 2R 3B L' 3D2 2L2 F' 3R' 3B' 3D 3F 2L2 3U' L' 3D' L' D U 3U2 2B 3L2 3F 2R' U' D' 2D' 3B 3R 2F 2R2 3F' B 2R2 U2 3B2 3U B F2 2D2 U B2 F 3U 2L D B R2 3D2 F' 3L' 3R' B2 2D U' 3R' 2D L2 B 3L2 2R' U 2L B' 3U' 3F' L' 3R 3F2 2R' R 3D' 3B 3R' 3U2 3F 3R 2U' F B2 3R' 3L' U 2R 2U2 F2 2B 

5. 3F2 3D 2B D2 2U2 2R' 2U2 3L 2B2 2L' F 2B2 2F' 3U2 2F 2R2 3L 2B 2D' 3U L' 2D 3R' 3U2 F 2L R 3L' 2F2 2L2 2U 3R2 U B2 R' 3R2 L 2B 2U' 2F2 3D 3B' L' U2 R2 3D' 3B2 3F U2 2D2 D2 3B2 2F2 2D2 3L R U2 B 3U' F 3U' 3B2 3F' U' L2 3L2 B 3U F' U2 2B' 2F' 3L' 3D' L 3B' F 2F2 B U2 3R2 3U 3D 3F 3L2 2L 3R' 2F2 B2 L2 3F' F D' 3F 3U2 2B 3F 2L' R 2R2 

Al links will be added as soon as im on my own computer


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> It was the OFNA (although I suspect OFNA and Traxxas are probably almost identical, since they compete directly in the RC world). I should caution that I definitely added too much; if I had added about half that amount (perhaps about 3 big drops, instead of 6), it might have done better. And my 7x7x7 was a little looser than average. If you had a tight cube, I'd think it could be pretty deadly, but for a cube that's too loose it seems to work very well.


 
I did a similar thing with my cube, the white yellow axis was far to loose to me (I couldn't control it without tuning the cube very slow) ... so i put in a load of 80kwt diff oil and it sorted it right out, im almost back to the speed i was before it was messed up


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think I can be in this race anymore because an oblique center poped out and I can't find it. I was looking for that one piece for hours.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 26, 2011)

Round 16

Average: 8:11.77

(7:46.71), (8:31.63), 8:19.72, 8:26.15, 7:49.43

Bad Avg


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> It also seems like I may have suddenly gotten a little better at centers; I actually had a sub-3 on centers on the 6:38.34 solve


 
Gah wat; I can now confirm that I definitely suck at centers. I have never sub-3'd centers before, and I have gotten a couple sub-6 solves. 

Congrats on the improvement, btw.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 26, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Gah wat; I can now confirm that I definitely suck at centers. I have never sub-3'd centers before, and I have gotten a couple sub-6 solves.
> 
> Congrats on the improvement, btw.


 
... im sub 2:50 centres (on average), but only get sub 7 every dozen or so solves


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2011)

Round 16

8:34.98, 6:20.31[centers 3:25 edges 5:45], 5:47.04[centers 3:10 edges 5:17], 6:42.14[centers 3:40 edges 6:05], 6:20.61 = *6:27.69*

Ugh. This is terrible. The first solve, I have no idea what happened. I finished the centers at ~3:25, which is pretty normal for me; then when I look at the timer when I'm finishing edge pairing, it is suddenly a ridiculously terrible time, and I have no idea why; the edge pairing didn't feel that bad.... And the rest of the solves (except for the 5:47) all felt horrible. The last time I practiced 7x7, which was pretty recently, I got a 6:10 avg....

On a bright note, the 5:47 is a PB by 10 seconds! 
And guess what. *The centers were not sub-3.* I finished centers at about 3:10, and finished the edge pairing at 5:17.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Gah wat; I can now confirm that I definitely suck at centers. I have never sub-3'd centers before, and I have gotten a couple sub-6 solves.
> 
> Congrats on the improvement, btw.


Congrats Mike. Sub 3 on centers is something that hardly ever happens to me either. Normally it is about 3:25 for Centers, 2:00 for Edges and 0:35 for 3x3x3. Sub 6 solves are normally because of fast centers (50% of the time), faster edges (25% of the time) or easy last layer (25% of the time). Sup 6 times are normally because of POPS, bad light, or a horrible last layer


----------



## phantom_thief (Jul 27, 2011)

Round 16
ao5 = 6:30.26

*(6:10.28)*, 6:48.72, 6:27.97, 6:14.08, *(6:51.02)*


----------



## APdRF (Jul 27, 2011)

I post this here because I think that you can answer this better:



> What should be the step breakdown for a sub-6 average on 7x7?
> 
> My step breakdown is:
> 
> ...



PD: I missed last round, but I will post the results og this as fast as I can  .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2011)

I really think there's lots of room for improvement on centers there. I probably average about 3:30 on centers, and my overall average is just now starting to get sub-7; I've only had 2 sub-6:30 solves ever.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm so bad. 

12:11.92, 12:08.93, 11:53.12, (13:33.11), (11:12.76)=*12:04.66*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2011)

Round 16
6:51.87
(7:50.50), (6:26.28), 6:26.75, 6:59.21, 7:09.65

One really bad solve, but two sub-6:30! It's really awesome to be sub-7 now! I've about decided that the "too much differential lube" wasn't really too much after all. After a little use, it's just gotten nice and smooth, and yet it's still pretty fast. A little gummy, but it doesn't seem to slow me down at all. I guess I'd say this is the advantage to differential lube over Lubix: you can't afford to use this much Lubix - you'd go broke. I probably used what would amount to half a syringe of Lubix on just the 7x7x7, and probably a whole syringe on my 6x6x6.


----------



## APdRF (Jul 28, 2011)

Ao5= 7:03.43 [SD= 7.10]
1- 6:59.59 (Normal solve)
2- 7:11.10 (Bad solve)
3- 7:15.31 (Very bad solve, at least 6 POP's on it!  )
4- 6:57.90 (My best solve ever! I spend 20 seconds searching a piece that I missed cause a POP, the time without the POP could be brilliant)
5- 6:59.60 (Normal solve)


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round 16: Louis Cormer - 6:12.47*

Statistics for 07-28-2011 16:34:22

Average: 6:12.47
Standard Deviation: 2.83
Best Time: 6:03.65
Worst Time: 7:01.43
Individual Times:
6:09.13, 6:10.71, 6:17.56, (6:03.65), (7:01.43)

Nice average, too bad I failled that last solve.


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 30, 2011)

Round 16

9:09.25, 8:30.46, 8:52.31, (9:14.75), (7:38.89) ==>>* 8:50.67*

Personal best on the last solve. I need to work on my first center and the last two edge pairs.


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 31, 2011)

YAY I found the missing piece

6:32.77, (6:15.73)PB single, 6:40.60, (6:51.86), 6:19.25 = 6:30.87

One word for this average WOW!!!!!!!!

PB by over half a minute.


----------



## Diniz (Jul 31, 2011)

Felipe Diniz
(9:49.37), (7:18.53), 7:22.75, 8:14.67, 8:55.75 = 8:11.06 

(σ = 38.05) lol


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2011)

Round 16: 5:55.50 6:13.36 6:41.71 6:26.84 DNF = 6:27.30
Round 15: DNF 6:39.59 5:49.94 DNF 6:30.41 = DNF

The DNF's were bad pops during parity and I lost my temper after a while


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 3, 2011)

New round? It's been more than a week. Is a round in this race, more than a week?


----------



## choza244 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't remember but I think Georgeanderre said he will have problems to update this week's round, normally is a round every week.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 5, 2011)

choza244 said:


> I don't remember but I think Georgeanderre said he will have problems to update this week's round, normally is a round every week.


 
Yes i did say that -.-
i also need to update a few things because my hard drive packed up and ive had to re-rebuild my laptop ... again

but nvm ill just make this a 2 week round, next round will start monday morning as per usual


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 16 Results:

Will do this later... pushed for time at the moment


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 17 Scrambles:​
1. 2R2 3U B R U' 3D R' 3B' 2F2 2R 2L 2D2 2L' 3L U' 3R2 L2 2B 3F2 2U 2B' 2R2 2U2 3U2 U2 2B' 3L B 3R 2R' U' 3F2 2U2 2R2 B U B U2 D2 L' 3F2 3U' F2 3B' B2 3R 2U' 2D2 2B2 3F 3D U2 2L' 2F2 3R' 3F2 2D D2 F 2B2 L R' 3L' 2D' 3R' B' U' R 3B 2B' F' 2L2 3R2 U' 3F' 3R2 3B' 2F' R2 L 2L' 2B2 B' 3F' 2D 2R2 3R2 2L 2F2 3L 2L' 3R' R 2R' F2 3F2 2L 2U 3U' R 

2. D 2D2 3R 2B U L F 3D2 3U' U2 L 2L' U L' U2 R2 F R B 2F2 L2 2D R2 3D 3L 3R' U 2B2 D 3D' 2B B2 3L2 3B 2D B' 2U2 R' 2F U 2R2 2L' R' 3L' U2 2U2 3U2 3F L' R2 2B' 3B' D 3L F L' 3L' 3F' L2 3B 3F' F' 2U' B2 2F2 3F 3L2 3R' 3U' L2 3B R 2F2 U B' L 2R' 2U' D 3B' 2D 3U U' 2B' 3L 3D' R2 3U' 3B 2U' 2F2 3U2 3L 3R B2 2L' B F 3R' F2 

3. U2 3D D2 2R2 3U' R2 2B2 2F2 3F F' 2R' L B' 2B2 2F 3L R2 2D2 2U2 2L' 3U 3L2 B' 2U 2D U' 2B2 3L2 3B 2F' 2R2 3U2 U 3F2 F2 3B' 2R' 3R R 2L 3F2 2D' L2 2B 3R U2 F 3U 2R' 3L F2 3U' 2U' 3D2 D 3B2 3F' U' 3D L2 3B2 R2 3L' 2R 2F 3B 3R' 3F 2F2 2R2 2D 2F U' 3R B' 2U2 2R 2U2 F 2L2 U 2D2 3F 3L 2L2 D' 3D2 3F' U 2U 2B F 2D F2 2B R2 3D' R 2F' D2 

4. 2D2 3F R' 2F U R U2 2D' 2U 3D2 2F L' R2 2D' 2F' 3D R2 3F 2B' 2F2 2U2 L2 3D L' 2U2 2R2 F U2 3B2 2R' 3F' L2 B 2R' 3R U2 2B' B' 2R' U D' 3R 2D2 2B2 L R 3U 2F 3R 3U' L2 3L2 3U 3D 2D F' 2B2 2R 3R2 3U' 2F 2B' D' 3L2 3D2 2U' 2B' 3B2 U2 R2 U' 2B' 3R U 3R' 2B2 3L 3U2 F 3R 3F2 3B U2 D' B2 U 3D2 3U R' 2F2 B2 3B U' 2F L 2R 2F F 3D' 3F 

5. 2B F' 3D 3B R' 3D 2D' 3R' 2L 2F2 D2 3B2 U 2B2 F' 3R' L2 F' 3L' 2U2 3R' 2U U F2 2L' F' 2L2 R' 3L' U' L' 3F' 3D' U' F 2B' U' 3R' R' 2U' U D 2F 2D2 2B' 3L2 2F2 3L D 3R' U2 2U' 3F2 3B' D' U 2L2 2F 2L' L' 3U 2F 2B' 3F L' R2 3F' 2R F 2B R' 3D F 3L 2U 3F2 3L 3D2 2D2 3F' 2F2 D' 2F' 2D2 2B B' 2U' F D U' 3D2 L' 2F2 2R' 2B2 2D2 3L2 F U' 3R


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2011)

9:21.82[start], (8:21.69), (9:55.80), 9:11.54, 8:38.60 =*9:03.99*

So I improved almost 3 minutes from last time. Go me.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 9, 2011)

Ao5= 7:05.30  [SD= 21.06]
1- 7:08.61
Comment: was the first solve.... Pop+edge parity.
2- 6:55.52
Comment: normal solve. Pop+edge parity
3- 6:19.75
Comment: amazing solve! Redux in 5:40. Had Pop+edge parity too  .
4- 7:19.23
Comment: I was so excited for the previous solve... Only a Pop.
5- 7:11.78
Comment: On the last two centers a piece poped out and I've solved the cube without it because I can't found it...  .

Stupid 7's    .


----------



## choza244 (Aug 10, 2011)

Round 17

Average: 7:49.78

7:53.46, 7:38.96, (8:42.54), 7:56.92, (7:38.07)


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 16, 2011)

Round 17

Average:6:21.97

6:44.70, 5:50.58[pop], 6:25.51, 6:00.23, 6:40.17

Good average with the 5 in there.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 17, 2011)

Round 18 Scrambles:​
1. B' 3B' 2R 3F2 3U' L2 R' 3D' B 2R D 3L2 L2 2D D2 2U 3F2 3B2 D 2F 3R2 L' 3F' 2R' 3U 2R 3U' B' 3U' 2B' D 2B2 3F' 2L U' 2U 2R' 3L D' 3U 3B' 2L 2U F L' 3F 2B' 3B 3L2 2D L 3B' 2U2 3R' 2U 3B 2D2 B2 3U2 3B F' 2B 2R' B' F2 3F 2R' 3D2 B' R' B' D2 2F2 2U 2D B2 2D' B U2 2D' 3D F B 2U' U F2 U 3U2 3B2 U' 3D 2D R' L' 2D 2F 2U2 3R2 3F' 2R 

2. 3L 2L' 3D' 3F 3U' 2D' 3R 3U 2F' R2 B2 2D2 R' 3D2 2D' 3L 3D2 F B2 2D' 2F 2D' 3B2 2L 2D 2F' 3D F2 3U2 3B2 2L 3L D' B' 3D L' 3F2 D2 2U' U2 2D' F' 2R' 2F2 F2 D 3D' F' 2F 3R2 2B2 3L2 R 3U2 2F 2D' 2R 2F 2R' 3L2 F' L2 2D 2U2 3L U 2F2 2D 3F 3D2 2R 3F' 3R' 2D2 3L2 2D 2L2 2F2 2U' U' 2F' 3F' R' 3U' 2U2 3F 3R2 3D D' 2B 2R2 D 3R B' 3B R2 B 3L' D L' 

3. 3B 3F' 2L D2 2D2 3R' U' 3F L2 3L 3U' F' D 3L 2L2 R D2 2F2 3F U' 3F2 U2 2L D 3F 2D' 2B' 3U2 L 3R' 2F' 3L2 2U2 3L R2 D2 2D2 2F' B' 2U' B2 3L 3U 2R' 2D2 3D2 2F D' 2R2 3L' F2 3U' 3F' D2 2D2 3B2 D' U' 3U 2L B' 3D2 D 2D 3F 2U2 2R 3R' 2F' B D' 2L' L' 2B U 3L 2B' 2D' 2R2 3L 3U R 3R 3U2 2D B2 2R D' 2D U2 3F' F2 2D 2U F' 3L' 2B' 3L2 3F F2 

4. 2F 2U D' 3D 3L2 3B F' 2B' 2U2 D B2 R F 2L' F2 L 3B 2U R 3F2 3L' 2L2 2F' 2U' B' L2 2F2 2D' 3B' L' 2R 3L' 3R 3F' 2U2 F2 D2 3L2 3B' L D L' R2 2D2 2B2 3U 2R2 2F' 2L2 2R2 2U' 3F 3D' B 2D' 2B2 3D' 2D' R2 2F' 3B' 2B 3F2 3U 2F2 3L 2U2 2R2 F2 2D2 3F' 2R2 3F 2F' 3L' 2U' 3L 3U2 F' 3D 3F2 U 2L' U2 3F2 B' R2 2R2 3F 2F 2L 3D F' 2F 2D 3F2 U' 2L F 3F' 

5. 3D' 2U 2D 3R 3B2 B2 3R R' 2R' D' 2U 2D' 3U' B2 3F L' 2D' 3F 3D' F' 2L2 3R2 2U' U2 2D2 2R' 3L' F' 3F2 3B' 3D 2F' 2U2 2F' 2B2 F 2U' 3U2 F' 3L B 2R' L2 2U' 3U' D' 2D2 L' 3U 3L 3U2 F D2 3D2 U 3L' D2 2U U' 2D2 3R2 B2 3B2 2R' B2 2L 3U 2L2 3R2 U 3F' 2L 2F B 2D' 3D 3U 3B2 2B' 3L' B 3F' 2R' 2U' 2R 2B 3R2 F2 R 3F2 2U' R2 2B' L R' 3U U 3L' R' L 

sorry about late round, very busy last few days, will try and get results up soon


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2011)

Round 18: 5:50.80 6:18.15 6:16.77 6:19.97 6:31.27 = 6:18.30
Round 17: 7:05.40 6:04.31 6:23.21 6:01.72 6:03.36 = 6:10.29

I haven't cubed for a week, now doing 2 weeklies and all the races. A bit too much and not the best circumstances


----------



## choza244 (Aug 20, 2011)

mmm, bad times, bad avg.

Round 18

Average: 8:07.77
Standard Deviation: 7.99

8:16.31, 7:53.26, (9:00.26), (7:50.10), 8:13.73


----------



## APdRF (Aug 22, 2011)

Average of 5: 7:25.80
7:37.69 (6:48.92) 7:27.42 (8:06.69) 7:12.29

I've switched from do a 3x3 center and then extend it to do the centers by lines. I hope that will improve my times...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 29, 2011)

So sorry about this but i cant continue to run the 7x7 race anymore due to personal circumstances, anyone who wants to take over, just ask and ill probably accept


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2011)

I will take over immediately. I will not always have internet, but posting 5 scrambles per week and the results of about 5 people should be quick enough.

*Round 16*
*1. 6:12.47 LouisCormier
*2. 6:27.30 AvGalen
3. 6:27.69 uberCuber
4. 6:30.26 phantom_thief
5. 6:30.87 rock1313
6. 6:51.87 Mike Hughey
7. 7:03.43 APdRF
8. 8:11.06 Diniz
9. 8:11.77 Choza244
10. 8:50.67 tozies24
11. 12:04.66 RyanReese09

*Round 17*
*1. 6:10.29 AvGalen*
2. 6:21.97 mitch1234
3. 7:05.30 APdRF
4. 7:49.78 choza244
5. 9:03.99 RyanReese09

*Round 18*
*1. 6:18.30 AvGalen*
2. 7:25.80 APdRF
3. 8:07.77 choza244


Round 19

1. 3D2 B' 2U2 B' 3L 2R 3D' 3F2 2R' U2 2L' 3R 2R 2F 2R D' 2U2 2L2 3U' 3B2 2F' D 3D2 2U 3B2 L' 2F2 3L2 3R' 3F F' 3R' 3U' 2F' 3L2 2D' B2 2B F' D2 2U 2B2 3B2 3F2 F' 3L' 3R2 2U' 2L' 3B2 2F' L2 3L 2R R2 3U U2 3F 2D2 2R' 3D U F' 2U L' 3R 2R 2B2 D2 3F' 3U 3L2 2B2 2L2 2R B 3D2 U 2R' 3B' U' 2B' 2R2 2U2 3B 3D L2 2B' 2R2 D' 2U' F' 3U 2U 3B2 2F 2D2 3D2 2L2 3F	

2. 2U' L2 3L2 2R D' 2D2 3U2 U' 3R2 3D 3L 3B2 3D 3U' 2U2 B 2B2 2F2 3L 3R 2R2 F2 2L 3F D' 2D2 3D U2 F2 L2 2R' 2U2 3B' 3F2 2U' 2B 3B' 2F 2L2 2R2 F2 2D' L 3R R2 3D' L 2L 3L 3B' 2F2 F2 3R2 3B2 3U B 2L 3U 3F2 3R2 U' 3B' 3F2 L2 3R2 2R2 2D2 3B' D2 3F R2 3U' L2 2L2 3R' 2R' B2 R 3F2 2R' 2B' F' 3U B' L D 3D2 3U' B L' 2L2 U2 3R2 3U2 3F' R2 2D2 2R 2F' 3L	

3. R2 U B 3B2 3U' 2U2 3F D' 2L2 2D2 2F2 L' 2L 2R' F U' 2F 2U 3F U 2L2 3B R' 3F2 3D 2L2 D 2U2 U' R2 D' L 3R2 2D' U' 3L' 2R2 3D' L' 2L2 2R2 2D 2U' 2L' B2 R2 2F2 D 2D F' 3U2 L2 3U 3R 3B 2D' 2U 2F2 F' L' 2B' 3R 2R D 3B2 2D2 L' F 3D 3U2 2U 2L' B 3B2 D2 3D2 2U2 U2 F U' B2 2F' 3R' 3F' 2L' U' 3R' F2 2D2 2L2 R2 3D2 3F 3U 3F' 2L2 U L' 3D' 3F	

4. 2R B 3F' 2F' L 3L 3R2 D2 3F 3R2 2R' 3U' F' 2R 3B' F2 D' 2L' D R' U' 3B 3R2 3D' L' 3B2 D' 3R B2 2D2 B 3B F' 3D' L2 3L 2U' B D' 2D' U 3L2 2B R F 2D' 3U2 L' 3R2 2R' F 3U 2F' D2 2D2 R' B' 3D2 2U2 U2 2F 3L' 2U 3R' 3B 2F' 2L 2R 3D' 2R 3D 2L2 3U2 2R 3F2 D' 2R2 R F' 3R 2D 3D U2 3B2 3F2 2D 3D' 2B' L 2B 2U2 U2 R' B2 2D 2U R2 B' 2L' R'	

5. 2R 3D F U' R2 2B 2D F 2D' 3U 2U' B' 2B F U L' D2 3D2 L2 2D2 3D2 U L2 3B' 2U2 U' 2L 3R' 3B2 L' 3R' 2F 2U B' U' B' F2 3U B2 3B F 2D' 3L 3R B2 F 2U' 2B 3F2 3L R' 2U' 2R2 D2 U' 2R' D' 3R2 2R 3B' U 2R 3F' D2 R U' 2B 2R2 3F' 3L2 2U2 3F' 2R' 3U' 2U 3R2 U 3L2 3U' 3L' 3R 2B' 3L' 3D' B 2L' R D' 2D2 3B' F L 2B' 3L2 U2 2L2 R 3B 3D2 B	

Round started 2011-08-29 and will end 2011-09-05


----------



## Vinny (Aug 29, 2011)

(6:07.19), 5:48.53, 5:48.75, 5:27.04, (5:26.08) = 5:41.44


----------



## APdRF (Aug 29, 2011)

(6:33.28) (6:57.91) 6:42.79 6:56.63 6:49.30= 6:49.57

In the first solve the last 4 edges were easy.

Improvement!!  PB average 5 and Mo3 (6:44.66).


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 30, 2011)

Round 19: 6:17.13 6:25.34 6:00.81 6:03.21 6:10.31 = 6:10.22


----------



## choza244 (Aug 31, 2011)

Round 19

I think I'm not sub 8 anymore 

Avg: 8:04.82

(8:23.93), (7:39.81), 7:53.61, 8:03.92, 8:16.94


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2011)

*Round 19*
*1. 5:41.44 Vinny*
2. 6:10.22 AvGalen
3. 6:49.57 APdRF 
4. 8:04.82 choza244

Round 20

1. 3R2 3B D2 3D2 2U2 3R2 B 2L B L' R' D2 3U R D B2 L' R' 2F' D2 2U' 2B' 3U B2 2B L2 2L 3D 2B 3B F2 3U B' 2B 2D' 2L' 2B' 3F' 2R 2F' 3U2 2U' R' F2 2L2 2R' 2U B 2R D' 3L B 2L2 3D 3B2 2L 3L' 2D 3U2 2R2 F 2R B' U' 2R' 2F' F' L 3F2 D 3D2 2L2 2B 2F 3D 3L' 3R2 3B' 2D 3B 2L' 2R2 B2 3B2 3F' 2F2 2D' B 3B' 3F F 2D' 2U' L2 2L 3D2 3L F L 2L'	

2. R2 2F 2D 3R' R' 2D2 3D2 2U2 2F 3R 3U L' R2 2F2 3D2 F 3D' L2 2B 3B2 L 3L2 2R2 R2 3D 2R B2 2D' U' 2F' 3R D 2B' 2D' B' 2F' U 3F' 3L 2B' 2U 3B2 3R' F' 2L2 3R 3B' L2 2R2 D' 3U L B 2R2 3D2 3B' 2F D 2D' 3D' 2U' U' 2L2 R 2B' 3R2 2U B' 3D2 2F2 2D 3U F2 2L' 3F2 L 3L 2R2 2D' 3F' L' 2L2 2R 2B 2D2 3U' 2U2 2L2 2U2 R 2D2 2B 3B' 2U R2 2F2 2L2 3F F' 3L

3. 3D B 3F' 3D 2B 2R2 R' 2B L D 2L 3D2 3L' 2U' 2L2 2R 2U2 2L' 3B' 2F' 3L2 2R2 U' 3B' 2F2 2L' B' 2F F' 3U 2L 3B 2U2 U 3L' D2 3R2 D' U' B2 3F' L 2U' 2F 3R2 2R 3D2 2U2 2B' F 3D2 L2 2R 2D2 3D' 3L' 2B2 3F2 3U2 2U 2R2 3F 3L2 3R' 2U 3R D B2 R2 3F 2R' 3F 3D2 2U2 L2 2R' 3B 2F2 L' 3R2 R2 2D' 3L R F2 L2 3D' 2B2 2D' 3R 2B2 U 2R 3B2 3L 2R R2 D' 2U F2

4. 3B 3F2 2F' 2L 3F 2D' 2U' B' F2 L 2L' R 3D 3U2 2B 2L' 3D 3B2 3D2 B' 2B R2 3F' F D 3R' 2U' R2 B 2D2 R' 2F L' B' 2B2 R' D' B2 3R U' 2L2 2D' 2B 2R2 D 3F2 3U2 2B 3U L 3B2 L' 3F 3U 3L2 D2 3U' U B 3B2 2F2 U2 F2 2U R2 U2 2F' 3U B' 3L' 2D 3B 3D2 R 2F2 F L' B' 2F 2L' R' B' 2B R D2 2R2 2U2 B 3B' 3D2 3B' 3F 2F2 3U2 2U F L2 2L 2R 3B2	

5. F2 3U' 2R' 2D' 3D' 3R2 R 2F' R U 2L 2D 2B 3F2 3D 2B2 2F' D2 U2 2L2 3R' 2U 3L2 3D' 3L2 B' D2 B2 2U' 3L2 R2 D2 L2 3F R2 3D' B2 3B' 3F2 2D' 3F' F' 2D' 3R' D2 B' D2 2D2 R 3D 2B 3B2 2L2 2B 3L' 3B2 2L R' 3U2 2L' 2U2 3L2 B 3B2 3R' R2 F2 2D2 2U' L B2 3B2 2L 2B' R 2F2 3R' 3B2 2U2 2R2 3D2 2L' 3R' 3U2 F 2L' F 2R 2B 3D2 3U' 3F 3L' 2R2 D B' 3F' 2D2 2B 3L2	

Round started 2011-09-05 and will end 2011-09-12


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 7, 2011)

(9:43.46), 8:36.83, 8:37.14, 8:44.78, (8:13.90) ==>> 8:39.58


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 9, 2011)

My first 5 solves ever on a 7x7 :

(71:15) (46:27) (43:18) (48:04) (31:00)
*Average: 45:56.33*

On the fourth solve I was watching TV  and I think in the 5'th solve I finally got it.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope you dont mind if I join this one Arnaud. I have only solved the 7x7 a handful of times. I broke the core on my 7x7 a couple of months ago and now have a replacement.

It desparately needs a lot of breaking in and this thread will spur me on to do that. Did a solve yesterday at 14:5x.yz so will be lagging behind the pack for while I think. Not sure if I will ever attain sub-5 but maybe after a year or two in the thread, you never know  A more realistic aim for me in the long term would be sub-7 I guess, the limit to be allowed to complete the mo3 at the last UK Comp. But my first personal goal will be to get sub-10.

I'll do my first solves for the thread over the weekend.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 10, 2011)

*Round 20

Average: 15:12.15*

15:08.46, 14:58.80, 15:42.01, 14:57.97, 15:29.20

To say my v7 is tight would be a complete understatement. I sprayed some silicon spray half way through but it feels even worse now. This was not so much of an average as a cardo vascular workout!! 

number of times: 5/5
best time: 14:57.97
worst time: 15:42.01

current avg5: 15:12.15 (σ = 12.68)
best avg5: 15:12.15 (σ = 12.68)

session avg: 15:12.15 (σ = 12.68)
session mean: 15:15.29


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 20: 7:15.80 5:43.15 6:37.88 6:26.80 5:43.90 = 6:16.19


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2011)

*Round 20*
*1. 6:16.19 AvGalen*
2. 8:39.58 tozies24
3. 15:12.15 Selkie
4. 45:56.33 michaelfivez

Round 21

1. B R' 3F 3U' B' 3B' 3F' F 3D' 2F2 3D 2F' 2D2 3D U' 3F' 3D2 2B' 3B' 3U2 2R D 2B2 3L2 3U' U2 3R' R 3B 3F' 3L' 2F' F 3D2 2U 3L' R 3F2 3L' 3R 3D L' 2B 3D2 3F D' L2 U2 L2 3R' 3D' 2R2 2F' 2D' 3U2 3B' L 2L 3U2 2U 2B2 2F2 D' 3B2 3D 2L U' 3F D 2D2 2U' 3L2 2R' 3B' 2R' 3B2 2R 2F 2L2 B2 2B F R' 2D2 3D 2U2 2B' 2F2 3R U2 B' 3R 2D' 2B' 2L' 2B 2F' 2L' 2U2 3R2	


2. L' 2F 3R' 2U 3F L 2U 2F2 L' 2L' 3B' 3U' U2 3L2 2R2 2D U 3B F2 R2 2U2 B' 3L2 2D' 3U2 2F' L 3R' R2 D2 2D' 3U' U 3B2 D' B2 3B2 2D' 3F2 L' 2L' D2 2D 3D' R2 3B D 3L2 R B L2 2L2 2F 3D2 L' 3R2 3U2 2L' 2D2 3D' 3U 2U2 R2 D2 3U' 3B' 2F F 2U 3B 2R' 3U' 2U' U 3B' 3L 2D' B F2 2U 3L 2B2 2R 2B' 3B' 2D L' 2L' 3U 2U U 2L U 3L 3R' 3B 2F2 3U L 3R'	


3. B 2U2 2L' B2 3B' 2F L 3D 3U2 L2 2D 2L' 2R 2D2 3D 3B' L R' D2 3U 2R2 R2 2F2 2D' 2L 2F' L2 3R2 3D2 3U 2U' L2 D' R2 3D' 3U2 R2 3U2 B' D 3L 2B' 2D R' 3U' 3L 3B2 L 2L' F' R2 2B' F L2 3R2 2R R2 D2 2L' 3L2 3R D 2R2 3F2 3L 3R' F2 L R2 3D 2U2 2F R 2U2 2L2 3U' 2B 2R' 2F' R 2B 2R2 3U' 3L' 3F2 U2 2B2 D' F' 3D U2 2L 3R D2 F2 3D' R' 3D' 3U U	


4. 2D2 2R 3D U 2B2 2F2 2D' 2L' 2D' 3D B2 3F' L' 2F' 2U2 3F' L 3L' 2R 2B2 F' 3D2 B' 2B2 3B' 2F2 3D2 3L 2R' D' 3U 2B' D2 3B2 2L 3L2 B' 2R' 2U 3F2 R2 2D2 3D2 3R 2R D' 3F' 2D2 2B2 U2 L' 2L' 3L 3B' R 3D F2 2U' L' 2L' 2B 3B F2 R2 3D2 U 3F2 F' D2 3F L' R 3B2 2L B2 L 2D2 3D' U2 2F D2 U' F2 2R2 R2 F' L2 2R' 2F2 F 3R 2F' 2L' 2R' 2D 3U2 2U L 3R D	


5. 3F2 L 2L' 3L 3R' 2R2 2D 2L 3F' 2L2 U2 L' D2 2B L2 3D' 3F2 F2 2U L 2D 2B F2 2D2 3U' 2U' B2 2B 2F 2D' 3L' 3D2 2F2 2L' 2B' 2L' 3L2 3R 2R 2F2 U2 3L U' L 3L' B2 2F D 2L' 3D 2R' B2 3B 3L2 2F2 F' 2D2 B2 2L' 2F 2U2 3F 3D2 2F U' 2B' 3R' 3F' U2 3B2 2D2 B L' 2U 2L2 3D2 3U2 2U 2B 2D 3R' R B 2F L 3D' L 2L' U2 2F 2U' U L' 2U' 3R2 U' R2 F' 2R 2F2	

Round started 2011-09-12 and will end 2011-09-19


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 21: 6:02.53 5:38.55 5:47.47 6:12.66 6:03.48 = 5:57.83


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't done any solves since last time  (so this are my 6'th-10'th solve):

30:02 (31:21) 26:55 19:51 (18:56)
*Average: 25:36.00*

My 7x7 is getting a lot smoother, it's not as stiff as before


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 20, 2011)

*Round 21*
*1. 5:57.83 AvGalen*
2. 25:36.00 michaelfivez

Round 22

1. 3D2 F 3L2 F' 2D2 L' 2B' 3F 3D2 B2 3R2 R' D 2U 3F' 2L' 3D' 2B 3R' 2D B2 D 3B' 2R2 2B 3L2 3R2 U' 2F R2 3U' U 3B 2F2 U' 2R2 2U' B 2B2 3F' 2F F 3L' 2D 2R' 3D' 2U 3R' 2R' D2 B2 2B' 3D' 2U' B2 2B D 3R2 3D2 F' 3L' 3U 2R2 3U' B2 2F2 3U2 2U 3B2 U L' U 3F' 3U B2 2B2 2F2 3L' 2U2 L' 2D 3D2 2R' 2D2 3D' R 2B' 3R 2R2 3D' 2U U F2 U L' 3D 3U2 2L' 3L2 3F2	

2. L 2D' 2L2 2R2 B2 2B2 3F F R' D 2U2 R' B' 2B2 3F2 2F 2U2 2B 2U' L' 2U2 U L' B' L' B' D F2 U2 3R2 2F 3U' U' 2R 2B2 3F' D' 2D2 3U' 3F2 2D 3L' 3F 2L2 R2 3F D2 3D' 2U2 B2 3B D' U' 3F L2 2L2 2R' 2B2 R2 2B' 2F2 F' L' 3L2 3R' R' 2B2 2L' 3R2 2R2 R 2B F' 3U2 L2 2L2 2R 2D R 2F2 F2 3U 3L2 R' 2F 3D' U B2 2F' 2D' 3L 3U2 2R2 R D F2 2U2 F 3R2 2D2	

3. U2 2L B 3F' L 2B' L 3R2 2R 3F2 3D2 3U' 3L2 F 3L' B2 3F2 F 3D 3L 3F' 2L' 2U' 2B2 D2 2U L2 3B2 L' B' 3U 3L2 3R' B' 2R D2 B' D 3B2 3F2 3R' 3U 3F2 R' F' U 3L 3U2 U2 3F2 L 3F' 3L2 3R2 2D' 2R2 3B' 2L2 3F2 2R' F' 2D2 2L2 3B' 2R 3D 2U2 2F' U 3F' 3L B' 3D 3R 2F2 2U2 B' F2 2L R2 2D2 B 2D' B' 3L 3D 2B' D' R 2D' 2R' 3F2 2D 3D' 2R2 3B 3F L' 3F2 3L	

4. 2B' L 3B2 2F2 F' 2U 2R' D2 L2 R D F 3D2 3U' B' D R' 2D F' 2L F' 2D' 3D R 2U' 3F' 2F 3L' 2B2 3L2 2F' 3R' 2D 2R F' 2L2 R 2B2 2L2 3R2 2D' 3R' D 2D' 2B' 2F 3U2 2B2 L F' 2U U 3F 2F 3R 2R2 2U2 B L2 3R' R' 2B2 3L R 2B2 L' 3B' F2 2R 2D 2U2 2R B' 2B2 3B2 R' 2F L' 2D' 3B 2D' 3B2 2F F' 3R' 2D2 2B2 F2 D 2D2 3U2 L 2L F' L' 2L' 3R 2D U 2F2	

5. 3U 3F D' 2R 2U B2 2B2 L D2 R2 2B' R' U 3L 2R R' 2D2 3D U' 3L B' L' R' 2F2 D' 2U' L B' D U' 2L2 3R2 3D 3B2 3D' 3F 2F' 3D2 2R' 3F 3D 3L2 U 2B2 2D' 2L 3R 2F2 2D 2R2 B 2B' 3B2 2F2 3L 2R B' 2F2 2L 2D' 3D2 2B 2F F2 2L2 R 2U' 2B' 2L' F2 2R2 3U 2U2 2B' 3F' 3L2 3R2 3F2 3D' 2F' 3L2 2D2 3U' B2 2R B R2 F L2 3R' R2 3U2 2U2 3R 2R U' 2L2 3B 3R' 3D'	

Round started 2011-09-20 and will end 2011-09-26
(Come on people, I know most of you are practising only 333 for worlds, but being 4 times faster than anyone else makes this thread a chest-thumbing thread)


----------



## choza244 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll try to do it on the weekend, I just got a new job (month and a half) and I don't have time on the week to do the 5 solves, but I still practice the 7x7 cause is my favorite event (although I'm still too slow)

EDIT: Now I see what happens if you don't practice.......

Round 22

Avg: DNF

8:55.06, (7:18.19), 8:52.02, DNS, DNS

When I left I was almost sub 7, now I'm sub 9 @[email protected]


----------



## phantom_thief (Sep 26, 2011)

Round 22

6:35.75, 5:49.69, 5:44.77, 6:23.34, 5:15.69

Ao5 = 5:59.27 

almost sub 5 single, but i did a little wrong move G-Perm


----------



## mycube (Sep 26, 2011)

Let´s see if I can do it today. if not you will see my results tomorrow!

and here are the results:
8:22.54 8:39.24 (9:01.54) (8:00.85) 8:30.23 = 8:30.67 This will be a long race to sub5 
single and average pb  thought about a DNS for the 5th scramble but after my pb I did it  but a fail for sub8 ^^


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 28, 2011)

Im guessing this is stil monday to monday, if so then i should have time to finish this over the course of the week...

Round 22

1 - 6:29.66
Comment: First timed solve in a while... 30 seconds faster than my last Ao5 so it cant be bad 
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 
5 -

Aparently out of time, but oh well...never mind

Average - N/A


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2011)

Round 22: 6:43.15 5:55.40 6:24.03 6:00.99 5:55.55 = 6:06.86


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2011)

*Round 22*
*1. 5:59.27 phantom_thief*
2. 6:06.86 AvGalen
3. 8:30.67 mycube
4. DNF (6:29.66) Georgeanderre
5. DNF (7:18.19) choza244

Round 23

1. B 2U 2F 2D' L D2 R2 2B' 3B' 3F 3U 2R 3U2 3L2 3F2 3U2 2B' F' 2L 2R 2F 2R' U' 3B2 F D F' U2 3B 2U' B' 2L 3L' 3R' 3B 2U2 2B' 2F2 2U2 F' D 2D 2F2 2L' 3D2 2U' U 3L 2D F2 R2 2U U' B 3B' 3D2 3U R' 3U' 3B L2 3L2 2U2 2L2 B' R 3B 3F2 3U' B2 D' L2 B 3F 2R2 3U2 L 2R2 3F2 D2 2B2 2R R2 2D U 3B2 L2 3L' 2R2 3D 2R 2U' 2R' 2D2 B2 3D 2U' B F R'	

2. 2R' 2D2 U 2L' 2U' B F2 3U' R2 2B' 3F' L F L2 B L' 2B2 D2 3U 2U 3F2 3L2 3B2 2D' 3U2 U 2R2 3B 2D2 2B' 2L' 2R2 3U 2U 2L' 3U U' 2B2 3R 2D' U2 3R2 B2 2F 2D 3D B2 3F' 2F 2L 2R 2F 2U2 U' 3B U2 3F' 2D2 L 3B 3D U2 2B2 F2 D2 3D2 3U U R' U2 2B' 2U2 2R' R2 2U U 3F' 3L 3B 3F D U' L' 2B 2L 3B' 2L2 2D2 L2 3D2 3R2 2B2 2D2 3U L2 R' D' L2 U2 2R'	

3. 3D 3U 2U' B2 3F' 3U L2 2R' 2U2 3B 2L2 3R2 U2 L 2R 2U2 B2 L2 R B2 2L2 3F2 D2 2U 2L2 D2 3R 2B 2F R 2D 3U2 2L 3R2 D2 3D2 3F2 L' 2R 3D2 3B' D' 2F L' 3R 2U R' 3B' F' D2 3D2 3R' 3F 2F' 2R 2D2 U2 F2 3D' 3U R' 2U2 3R2 3F2 F' U' R 2B2 F 2D 2U2 F D2 2L' D2 F2 3D L' 3F' 3U' 3B2 2L' B 3F' D2 L' 2F 2L2 3L 3B' U' 3F2 3R2 F U F2 2L2 3R' 3F 3U'	

4. 2D2 3U U2 3F' 3L 3R' 3D2 U 3R' 3U 2R 3F2 2L' D 2D' B' 2F' 2D2 U R2 D2 2U2 2L2 B 3F L' 2L2 3R' D' 2U2 2B2 L2 3U' 2B 3R2 R' 3B' F' D 2L 3B2 3F' 3L 3B2 2F' D' 2U2 U2 2R2 3D 3L2 R2 D 3U' 2B2 3F' F 2R B2 2L 2B2 U2 3L' 3R 2F 3R 2D' 2R' 2U' 3L2 3R 2U 2L' 2D 2U2 3R 3D2 2L 2D 3D 2U2 2F2 2R' 3U' 3R2 D 2D2 2U2 2B D 2B2 2D U B2 2F2 F' 2L R2 F2 2R'	

5. L2 2L2 R U' 3B 2F 2D2 3B 3F2 2F 3D2 L2 3D2 L 3D2 3L' 3F' L2 3L2 2F 2L 2D' L' 2R2 R' 2D' L' 3D2 2B2 2U' 2B D 3F' 2D2 U 3B 3F 2F2 2D' B2 3D' 3B2 R' 2B' 3B' F' 2R' R D2 3L' R2 2U' 3B' 2D' L 3R' 2D 3U 3R 3F2 3L2 3R2 3D' L2 D2 U2 B 3B2 U' 2L 2B2 2F 2R' D' R U2 F 3U' 2B' L' 2R' 3F' 3L2 3R 2B D2 2D' 3D' U 3F 3L' 3U 2B' 3D2 3R2 2R' 2U U 3R D'	

Round started 2011-09-29 and will end 2011-10-06
Thanks for joining people, and sorry for this one being late. I had no internet access for a few days. That is fixed now. And sorry for the confusion Georgeanderre, but each post does have the begin and end date. Please start the new round


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2011)

Round 23: 6:53.34 6:02.84 5:55.71 5:38.63 6:19.43 = 6:05.99


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 29, 2011)

Round 23

1 - 7:19.79
Comment - E perm and triple pop
2 - 6:53.32
3 - 6:59.34
4 - 7:02.94
5 - 7:00.03
Comment - Messed up last moves, should of been sub 7

all in all, pretty good solves, and hellishly consistent towards the end... But not sub 7 -.-

Average - 7:00.77 (σ = 1.56)

I dont mind about the timings, the 6:29 would probably not of been counted anyway, my solves are never that quick on average


----------



## Selkie (Sep 29, 2011)

Apologies I have not forgotten this race but the new core on my white v7 is nothing short of terrible. Solves are not making it any better.

I have a new 7x7 in transit from the supplier at the moment and also picking up a black one at a comp in November. However as soon as I have received the relevant package I will be participating once again and hopefully with less muscle abuse per solve


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2011)

Decided to finally do some actual solves (minus random turning)

9:33.69, 10:58.33, 10:12.12, 9:37.12, 8:56.54 = *9.47.64*

These were my first solves in months and months.

I was originally low 9. So you can imagine my happy face as I see the 9:33, and then my horrified face at the 10:58 (the 9:33 *did* feel good)

Glad I managed to work my way back down in so few solves.


Goal=Sub7, in time for MIT Spring!


----------



## choza244 (Oct 1, 2011)

Round 23

Avg: 7:28.59

(8:27.12), 7:42.69, 7:18.60, (7:10.61), 7:24.48

I'm slowly coming back to where I was


----------



## mycube (Oct 1, 2011)

Round 23: 
8:30.02 7:50.50 7:58.68 (7:37.41) (8:36.59) = 8:06.46
the average is better than my single pb from last sunday. don´t no why i got better like this


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2011)

*Round 23*
*1. 6:05.99 AvGalen*
2. 7:00.77 Georgeanderre
3. 7:28.59 choza244
4. 8:06.40 mycube
5. 9:47.64 RyanReese09

Round 24

1. 2B U' B' 2U' U2 3F2 2U' 3R' U2 2F2 3U' L' 3B2 2L 2D 2F 2L2 3R2 2R2 3D' B' L' 3L' 2U 2B2 D B2 3L 3B' 3U' 3L R2 3D 2F' 2L' B' L2 2L R' 3U' F2 R 2B 3B2 2D' 2L 3U U2 3B 3R2 3D' 3F' F' L' R2 D' 3R D R 3F2 3R2 2D 2F R 3B2 L2 U2 F2 2D 3D' 2L' 3D2 3U2 3F' 3R' D2 2L 3U' 3F 2D' R 3F' 2R2 2F 2R2 3B 3D 2L U2 3F' 2D2 2U2 2R' 2U U2 2B F2 L' 2L' 3B'	

2. 3U2 U2 3L D' 2B2 3F 3L' 3R' 3U2 3B' 2L 2B2 L 2R2 3D2 3R' D' 2D 3D' U' 3L 3R2 2U' 3R 2U' B2 2R2 3U' 2U' 2L2 2F' L' D' 2B' 2L' 3B 2L 3R 2R 2D' 3U L 2R 3B 3R' F2 3L' D 3L 2D 2R' R F2 3D 2B' 2L B' 2B 3L 2B2 L D2 2D' L D2 2D2 2U2 2L' 2B' 2F2 2L2 3R 3F 2F 3U' R 3B' L 3D 3B' 3U2 U2 2F2 L 2F' L U2 F 3D' 3R2 F 2L2 U2 B D' 2D' 3D U 2L' 3B'	

3. B2 3F' 2R' D2 L 2R2 2D 2F' 2D' L R B' 3F2 3U2 2F2 3L 2U2 F 2R' 3B' U2 2R 2B' L2 3B L' 3B2 2F2 U R 2B' 3B 3F D' 3L 3R2 2D' F2 3U2 U' B F2 L2 2D U 3L 2D 2L 3U2 3R 3F' F' 3L2 3F' F2 R' 2U' F2 2D 3L 3D2 R' 2B' U2 2L' 2U' 3F2 L' 3R' 2D' 2U2 U' 2R F2 R' 2F' 2R 3B' 2U2 B 2F2 3D U2 3F2 D' 2D' 3U2 2U' U2 2R D 3D2 3F D 3B2 3L2 3R' 2R 2U 2L2	

4. 3L 3B2 D2 2B 2R 3F 2L2 2U2 L' 3U 3L2 3F' 2F 2U2 2L' 3F' D' F 3R2 B R 3U 3R' 2D2 U 3F 2L2 2D' 3U2 U2 3F' 2D U2 3F' 3R' R' F 2R' 3U' 2F2 3D 2R' U' F' 2R' 2D 3U U2 B 2B 3F' F R 3D' 2L' B' R 2F2 R B' 3F' 3U U 2F' 2L2 3D2 3L' 2B2 3B2 2L B 3B' U' F' 3D2 3L 2U2 3F2 2U2 3F 3L2 3D L 2U' 2F' 2L2 3L 3R2 D 2B' 2L2 D' 2U B 2R2 3F' 2L' 3R 3B2 3D2	

5. 3U 2R' D2 2R2 D' L 2L 3F2 3D2 2U' 2R' D 2R' 3F 2F2 2L' 3F 3L U' 2R' D 3F' F2 3D2 R 3D' 3U' 2R' B2 3L 2R2 3F2 R 2D 3U 2B R 3D2 3B' U' 2B' 3B' 3R2 U2 R2 2U2 U2 2R U L' 2R2 2B2 3B2 L' 2L' 3R' U' 2R' D' 3U 3B' 3D B2 U' 3L 3B2 2L2 3L2 R' F2 3L 3U B' 2R' U2 3B' 2U' F2 2L 2B' L2 3L 3D 3U2 2U' 2L2 B 2B2 F 3D2 2U2 3L 2F 2U 2B' 3L2 B' 3B2 3R 2F	

Round started 2011-10-08 and will end 2011-10-13
Late again. I have 3G internet, but was so far of the grid there wasn't even cellular internet access. I decided it would be best to make this a short round before Worlds start.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2011)

*Round 23*
*1. 6:05.99 AvGalen*
2. 7:00.77 Georgeanderre
3. 7:28.59 choza244
4. 8:06.40 mycube
5. 9:47.64 RyanReese09

Round 24

1. 2B U' B' 2U' U2 3F2 2U' 3R' U2 2F2 3U' L' 3B2 2L 2D 2F 2L2 3R2 2R2 3D' B' L' 3L' 2U 2B2 D B2 3L 3B' 3U' 3L R2 3D 2F' 2L' B' L2 2L R' 3U' F2 R 2B 3B2 2D' 2L 3U U2 3B 3R2 3D' 3F' F' L' R2 D' 3R D R 3F2 3R2 2D 2F R 3B2 L2 U2 F2 2D 3D' 2L' 3D2 3U2 3F' 3R' D2 2L 3U' 3F 2D' R 3F' 2R2 2F 2R2 3B 3D 2L U2 3F' 2D2 2U2 2R' 2U U2 2B F2 L' 2L' 3B'	

2. 3U2 U2 3L D' 2B2 3F 3L' 3R' 3U2 3B' 2L 2B2 L 2R2 3D2 3R' D' 2D 3D' U' 3L 3R2 2U' 3R 2U' B2 2R2 3U' 2U' 2L2 2F' L' D' 2B' 2L' 3B 2L 3R 2R 2D' 3U L 2R 3B 3R' F2 3L' D 3L 2D 2R' R F2 3D 2B' 2L B' 2B 3L 2B2 L D2 2D' L D2 2D2 2U2 2L' 2B' 2F2 2L2 3R 3F 2F 3U' R 3B' L 3D 3B' 3U2 U2 2F2 L 2F' L U2 F 3D' 3R2 F 2L2 U2 B D' 2D' 3D U 2L' 3B'	

3. B2 3F' 2R' D2 L 2R2 2D 2F' 2D' L R B' 3F2 3U2 2F2 3L 2U2 F 2R' 3B' U2 2R 2B' L2 3B L' 3B2 2F2 U R 2B' 3B 3F D' 3L 3R2 2D' F2 3U2 U' B F2 L2 2D U 3L 2D 2L 3U2 3R 3F' F' 3L2 3F' F2 R' 2U' F2 2D 3L 3D2 R' 2B' U2 2L' 2U' 3F2 L' 3R' 2D' 2U2 U' 2R F2 R' 2F' 2R 3B' 2U2 B 2F2 3D U2 3F2 D' 2D' 3U2 2U' U2 2R D 3D2 3F D 3B2 3L2 3R' 2R 2U 2L2	

4. 3L 3B2 D2 2B 2R 3F 2L2 2U2 L' 3U 3L2 3F' 2F 2U2 2L' 3F' D' F 3R2 B R 3U 3R' 2D2 U 3F 2L2 2D' 3U2 U2 3F' 2D U2 3F' 3R' R' F 2R' 3U' 2F2 3D 2R' U' F' 2R' 2D 3U U2 B 2B 3F' F R 3D' 2L' B' R 2F2 R B' 3F' 3U U 2F' 2L2 3D2 3L' 2B2 3B2 2L B 3B' U' F' 3D2 3L 2U2 3F2 2U2 3F 3L2 3D L 2U' 2F' 2L2 3L 3R2 D 2B' 2L2 D' 2U B 2R2 3F' 2L' 3R 3B2 3D2	

5. 3U 2R' D2 2R2 D' L 2L 3F2 3D2 2U' 2R' D 2R' 3F 2F2 2L' 3F 3L U' 2R' D 3F' F2 3D2 R 3D' 3U' 2R' B2 3L 2R2 3F2 R 2D 3U 2B R 3D2 3B' U' 2B' 3B' 3R2 U2 R2 2U2 U2 2R U L' 2R2 2B2 3B2 L' 2L' 3R' U' 2R' D' 3U 3B' 3D B2 U' 3L 3B2 2L2 3L2 R' F2 3L 3U B' 2R' U2 3B' 2U' F2 2L 2B' L2 3L 3D 3U2 2U' 2L2 B 2B2 F 3D2 2U2 3L 2F 2U 2B' 3L2 B' 3B2 3R 2F	

Round started 2011-10-08 and will end 2011-10-13
Late again. I have 3G internet, but was so far of the grid there wasn't even cellular internet access. I decided it would be best to make this a short round before Worlds start.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2011)

Round 24: 6:29.13 6:15.46 6:26.09 6:47.13 6:57.59 = 6:34.12


----------



## mycube (Oct 14, 2011)

(8:38.50) 7:55.65 7:39.93 (7:25.83) 7:41.05 = 7:45.54


----------



## mycube (Oct 19, 2011)

so far there should be the next scrambles since a few days.. where are they? i want to do the race


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 20, 2011)

*Round 24*
*1. 6:34.12 AvGalen*
2. 7:45.54 mycube

Round 25

1. 2L 3L 3U 2L F 2L F2 L2 B' 3L 2R' 3B' R D2 2R2 R' 3D' 2R 2U' U2 2R2 R' B L2 B F 3U' 2L' 3B2 2D2 3D2 3U' 3L2 3R' D' 3D2 2U2 3F' F' R' B2 3F2 3D U 2L2 2R D 2U2 R 3F' F' L' R' 3F F' U2 2F' 2D U2 R' 3D2 U' 2F2 3D2 U2 2L 2U 3B2 2L' 3R' D 2U2 2L' 3R' 2R2 B' 3L 2D 3D' 3U 2U2 3B D2 2D 3D2 3U' R 3B 3D' U' L2 3D2 3L' 3R2 R U' 3F 2F' D 3D2	

2. 2D' 3U 2B' 3F2 2L 3R' 2B' 2F' 3D2 3F' 2R 3D 3F 3R2 2D 2R' R F' 2D' 2F F L' 3L' 3R 2R' B 2D' 2U2 2L' R 2D U' B F2 2U B 2B 3F' F 2U 3L' 2R2 2F2 2L 3R2 2D' 2U' 2L2 2R2 3U' 2L B' 2D 3L' 3B 2D' L' 3U B 3B2 2U2 2L' 2D2 2B2 F2 3L F' 2D 3D2 R 2D2 2U' 2B 3B D' 3U' L' 3L2 R' D' B' 3D' L2 B' 3R B2 3B' D 2D' 2L2 3L2 R' 3B 2F' D 3B 2L 3L2 2B' 2R	

3. 3R D2 3D2 3R2 2R R' F2 D' U2 3L U' 2L2 3L2 R2 3U2 2B 3D2 2R2 2D 2L2 2R R2 3D 2U2 3R R' 3F 2U2 2B 2R2 2B D' 2R 2F2 3U 2B 2L 3R F D2 2L' F' 3R2 R F 2D U2 2L 3R U 2L2 3D 2U' L 2R2 2B2 3D' 2U' 3F' 2F2 D 3D2 2U' B' F 2U2 2F' D' 2R 3B' R' 2D2 U' 2L' 3D 2B2 2U 3F D2 2L 3L 3U2 3F 2F' D' 3U2 2U2 2L2 R2 3F' D' 2L' 3B 2F' 2L2 2B' 3D' F' R 3D'	

4. D' 3F' 3R R2 3F 2L2 R 2D' 3L' 3B L2 2L2 3L' D' 2L 3D' 2B2 2D' B2 2B F 2R 3B' 3F' 3D' 3U2 B2 2U 2F' 2L2 3L R 2B' 3R 3F 2D2 R' 2B 3B2 F' 3U2 3F R' B F 2L' 3D' B' 3B D 3B' L 2F2 3U 3R' D' 3R2 3B U2 2B L 2B 3B' 2F2 U R2 2B D' 2F2 2U' B' 3U' R' U2 2F 2R2 2F 3D 2L2 U2 B 2F2 3L B 3L 2R' R' 2D' 3D2 3B 2R R' 2B 2L 2R 2B2 L 3R' 3D 2U	

5. L 3R2 3U2 B2 3R 3B' 2L' 2R2 3D2 2L' 3L2 2R' R 3B2 3D' 2L U 2R' 3B' 2F' F 2R B2 3R2 3F2 F2 D 2F2 F2 2R' R' B' 3B L 3R F' 2L U2 R2 2F 3R 2R R' 3D2 2R' D2 L2 R 2B2 3B2 3U 3F2 3R 2R U 3F D' 2U' F' D 3R' 2D 3U' 2F R' 3U2 3B2 D 2R2 D2 3U2 2L' 3L2 2R2 3D' 3F 2F2 D U2 2B R' 2F2 3R2 B2 L2 3D2 3L' 3R F 2D' U2 F2 3D' 2U 2R' D U 2L2 3L' 2B'	

Round started 2011-10-20 and will end 2011-10-27
With Worlds and returning to NL and only 2 competitors I decided to turn that short round into a longer one. From now on it will be every week


----------



## michaelfivez (Oct 22, 2011)

*Average: 12:32.37*


1:	12:22.66
2:	13:00.80
3:	(13:33.00)
4:	12:13.65
5:	(11:26.33)


----------



## mycube (Oct 23, 2011)

(6:54.41) 7:28.38 (7:41.83) 7:23.63 7:34.52 = 7:28.84


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 24, 2011)

7:37.61, 7:56.34, 8:19.06=7:56.34


----------



## choza244 (Oct 29, 2011)

Round 25
Avg: 7:51.81

8:14.20, 7:42.01, (8:55.33), 7:39.22, (6:58.31)

Every round I'm slower than the last one


----------



## phantom_thief (Nov 10, 2011)

*ROUND 25*

6:52.12, 6:19.80, 5:34.78, 5:48.27, 6:05.96 = *6.04.68*

best Mean of 3 = 5:49.67
5:34.78 ; 5:48.27 ; 6:05.96


----------



## mycube (Nov 10, 2011)

hey where are the next scrambles? they´re too late again..


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 15, 2011)

Arnaud was at the UKO this weekend... so excuse him for being "busy" =)

1. 3F2 R2 3D2 2R 3L' F 3B' 2L' 2D' L' 3F2 3U F2 3L2 3B' 2D' 3L 3U U B2 D2 L' 3L D2 R' B2 3L2 3R2 F' L 3D' 3B R2 U2 3F' F2 3B 2U R' 2L' 3D D2 3L' 2B2 B' 2U2 3R R 2D' U 2F2 U 3L' R' L' 2L' 3F2 3U F' U 2R2 2F R' 3B 3U' 3F' 3U 2U' 2F2 2U U 2L 2B 3L' 3B' 3R2 3D2 D B 2U' U' 3F' 2F' 3B2 3R B' U2 3R' D 2F' D2 3R 3D 2F2 3U' D 3R2 2L 2F2 F' 

2. 3R' D 2U 3R' R L D2 2L2 3U' 2R2 2F' 2L 3R 3L' 2F 3R 2F R2 3D 3U2 D 3L2 L2 D' L2 F' 2R 3U 3B 2R B F2 3U' 3R2 2B2 3L' 2D2 F2 2D L2 3L2 2R' 3B 2R' L2 3R' 3B2 3R 3D2 3B' F2 2R2 3D' 3B 2R 2D' R2 3D 2D B U' 2U 3B' R 2D' 2R' D 2L2 3U' 2R' L 3R' 3B 2U' 3D2 2D' 2B2 2R 2L 2U2 2F' 2B2 B2 U' 2F2 3B' R 3B' 2D 2B2 B' 2R2 B' 2R L' 2U F2 B' 2R2 3U 

3. D 2L2 F R 3U' 3D' D 2B 2F2 U2 L' 3U' L2 F2 2U2 3R2 2L2 2F' 2R 3R L' B2 3F R' 3R F 3R2 D2 B 3B 2R2 3U' U2 2B2 2R2 2U' 3D' 3B2 3L' 2R 3B U 3F B' 3U' L' D 2L2 2R2 F' 2L2 B2 2B' 2F2 3U' F2 R 2L2 3B' 2D' B 2U2 3U2 2R2 L 2B2 2U' 2L2 3B2 3R' U 2L2 B F2 2B 3F2 D 2B' 2D' 3D' F2 2R 3U 2D 2L2 U' 3D 3U2 3F2 2R D 2L 2U 3L 2B2 2R 3D F2 2R' 3U' 

4. 3B 2B 3U' 3F 2F' R 2B2 3U 2B2 R D' 2F L2 3L 2R D2 2D2 3B 2F2 3R2 R2 3U 2B 2R' 2B 3R 2D' 3R2 2D' 2B 3U' R2 3L2 U2 B 2U' 3F 2L 3U2 R B2 2U U' 3R' U' 2B2 2F 3U F' 3B 3U' 3R2 2L2 2B F L 3R' F2 3L' L2 3U2 2R' 3F' 2R' 3D' F 3U2 2F2 3R 3F2 B F' D' 2R' F2 U 2B' 3L 2D' 2R 3D' D L2 2F2 2R2 U2 3L2 2F' 3L2 D2 2B R' 2F' 2R2 2D 3D' 3F' 2U' 2B2 B2 

5. 3F2 3D 3R2 L U B2 2D 2B2 F L2 2R2 2L2 U2 2R' 3L L D 3F' 2R D2 B' L2 3F2 2F2 3D' 2B R 2F' B' 3R2 2D2 2R U 3L 3U F 2L 3R' 2B' R' L' D2 3U 2R' 2B F2 3B L' F R' 3U 2F' L B' 2L2 B' 2F' U2 D L R' F2 R' 3U' 2B 3B' 3D' F2 2D2 D' 3D2 3B2 B 2L R2 U 2L 2R2 3B2 2L 2B' 2F 2R 2F' 3B 3F2 B 2R2 2U2 2R2 2L2 3R 3B' 3L 3D 2B' 3L 3F2 3L B2

phantom_thief : 5:49.67
mycube : 7:28.84
choza224 : 7:51.81
thehackernerd : 7:56.34
michaelfivez : 12:32.37

Hope Arnaud doesn't mind


----------



## APdRF (Nov 17, 2011)

Avg5= 6:43.54
(6:12.97) 6:54.61 (7:05.41) 6:42.58 6:33.44

6:12 is single PB


----------



## mycube (Nov 17, 2011)

and again half a minute better than the last race 
(6:46.84) (7:31.16) 6:53.00 6:59.63 7:10.33 = 7:00.99


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 26, 2011)

9:03.12, 8:34.21, (9:24.39), (8:31.57), 8:49.92 = *8:49.08*.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 1, 2011)

Seems this race has lost an owner again, Im happy to take it over again now that i have the time to do it, Rounds will go from Monday afternoon to Monday afternoon GMT

Round 27

1. 3F R' 2U D U' 2L 2D 2U' 2F 2U2 L 2L' F' 2D D L 2B2 2D2 L2 2U2 2B 3R' 2L2 U' 2L2 2U2 F 2B' L2 2U' 3U2 L' 3R' R' U' 3R' 3F 2L 3R2 2U 3R D 2R U2 2R B2 U 2D' 2U2 D2 2B2 R 3U' 2R' 2L' F 2R R 2D2 3U R D2 2L 3R2 F' 2D' F2 2D 3F2 F2 2F 2U' 2B F U2 2U' 2L 2U' L 2L' 

2. 3F2 2U' 2B2 3U U 3F' U2 R2 U' 3R2 D 2B2 3F' 3U B R' F2 3R 3U2 2L' F2 2B2 2R2 2D2 3U 2U2 2B2 2F' 2L 3U2 F' 3U2 L' U2 3R2 3F2 B2 3R' 2B2 2F 2R' D' 2L' 2B U' F' B' 2D 2L' 3U' 2U2 3R' 2B L 2D' U' L B' U 2D' 2F 2B2 B2 3U2 2R' 3R' D2 2L 3U2 3R D 2F' F2 2L' F2 R' 2F D' 3F2 R 

3. D2 2L 2D2 3R' 2L' 3F U 2R' 3R2 3F 3U 2R2 2D U2 2L 3R F2 2F D' R 3U2 2U 2R 3F 3R2 L2 2D' 3U L' U2 B 3U2 B L 2B 2R F B' 2R2 2U 2L2 2B2 F' B 2U' 2B U L2 2R' 3U 2L2 R' F L' 2U' 2D D2 U2 3F' 2L2 2U' 3R' F' 2R2 2F2 2U U R U 3U2 2B R2 2D2 3U 3R 2B D' 2U U' B2 

4. 3F R' B2 3U' D2 U' 2R2 R B2 2L2 U' B2 2R R2 2D' F' 2R 2B U 2R' R' 2F2 D' 2L 2B2 3F' R2 B R' 2L' D2 2F' U' 3R' 2F2 3U 2B' B2 F U' 2R 2L' 3R2 L 2B 3R' D2 2R' 3R' 2L2 2D' 2R' R2 3U 2U2 D 3R2 D2 2U' U' L2 2D F' U 2R2 R2 D2 3F' B2 D2 B2 2L' 3F2 F' D 2F 2L2 2F2 U2 2L 

5. D2 2B' R 3F' 3U' 3R' 2D2 2U 2B' 2D' 2L2 R2 3F2 B2 2F R2 B' 2B 2U 2R' L2 D' R D' R2 2F' B 3R2 L2 2B' 3U' 2D 2B U 2D2 F L2 3R 2B L2 F2 D 2U' 2F U 2R2 U 2L' R' 2B2 2F 2D 2R2 L 2U F2 U 3F' D' L 2L' 3F' 2R' R' L U2 B2 F2 2F2 2U' 2D' D' 3R B' D2 2U 2R' 2D' 3F 2D2 

This round started Monday (28th Novermber or should of) and will end next Monday (5th December)
Sorry for the short round, but ive had some amazing 7x7 improvement recently and want to get the thread back up and running

Round 26 results:
APdRF - 6:43.54
mycube - 7:00.99
Ryan Reese - 8:49.08


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 1, 2011)

Round 27 - George
Average = 6:04.26

1 - 5:50.61 [PB]
Comment: Timer malfunction, should of been sub 5:50
2 - 5:59.89
3 - 6:02.32
4 - 6:16.90
Comment: Really bad :fp
5 - 6:10.56

Gone from 7+ to sub 6's in a matter of days, my edges are nice and smooth now, but my centres still suck


----------



## mycube (Dec 5, 2011)

(6:13.78) 6:28.44 (6:59.69) 6:59.33 6:21.02 = 6:36.26
Great Average and Single PB


----------



## APdRF (Dec 5, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Round 27 - George
> Average = 6:04.26
> 
> 1 - 5:50.61 [PB]
> ...


 
LOL wtf you did to improve that fast? :O


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 7, 2011)

Round 28 Scrambles, yes i know they are late ... again

1. 3U' U2 2B' U2 R2 U' 2B 2U2 3U B' 3U 2B 3U' R B2 D' 2B U 2D D' 2R 2U2 3U 2L R2 3F' 2D B 2D 3R2 D' 3F' R' 3U 2B 2U 3R2 2B' R' 2D 2U2 D' U2 B F 2U' 2B 2F2 B U' 3F2 2F 3R' 3F' R' F2 2L' 2U2 R2 D' B' 2D' R' F2 D2 2B2 B 2D2 2B2 3U2 2B' 3U U2 2B 2D 2F' 2D' 3U 3R 3F2 

2. 2R' L' 2D' F2 R 3R F2 R' 2B2 2F2 F' 3U2 2D 2F L2 2B 2F 3U2 F' 3R' 2U2 2R 3F2 2B 3R2 B' 3R 2F2 2B R 3F2 2B2 3R2 2U U 2D 2L F2 2F 2L2 2B 3U2 2R 3U U' 3F D' 2F F 2U2 3U2 2B2 3R' U2 2B2 2R 3U' 2L2 R' 3F2 2D2 3U' 2U2 F2 3F 2F B U2 2U' 2B 2U L2 2R 2B2 3U' U L2 F2 B' 2F 

3. 2D2 R2 F' 3R' 2F2 R' 2R2 F2 R2 B2 3F' R' F 2U' 2B 2F L 2U' 2B2 B2 R' U2 2D2 2B' 2F2 2U2 2F 3U2 U' F 3R L D B2 2B 3U' R 3U2 R D2 2F2 U' 2D' 2R 3R2 D F 2F 2U' F' R D' 2U2 U2 L D 2D U' 2L L' F2 3U2 F' 2R2 L2 2U B' 2R' D' 3U 3F' 2F2 D B2 3F L' 2D' 2R' 3U 2B' 

4. 3R2 R2 F' R F 3F 2D' 3U2 U 2F R2 2R' U' 2D' 3F' 3U 2R 2L D' 3U2 2U 2F 2D2 U F D2 3U' 3R' D2 B 2F' U' 3F 3R R 3F2 3U 3R2 U B' U' 2D2 2L' R' 2F' L' 3R2 2D R2 F 2R 2D R 2L L' U2 B2 R' L 3U2 2U2 2L 3U2 D2 2R U' F' 2R' R 2L2 L F' 3R 3U2 U L 3F' 2R R2 F' 

5. B' 2L' 3U' F2 2R 2L' 2D 3F2 R' B2 L2 2L2 2U2 2D 3R 3F2 2D 2R2 B 2D2 3F2 2U' L2 2R2 3R2 2B' 3U L2 2F2 2D2 2B' 3R' 2F 3R' 2B2 F 2R2 R' 2D 3U 3R 3F2 2B' D2 3R 3F' 2B' 2R2 D2 2R D 2F2 3R 2B' 2F2 3R2 2F' U' D 2R2 L 2U2 2B2 3U2 B' 3U2 2L2 D' 2F 3F' 2L R 2F2 2B 3R' L B F' L2 F2 

Round 27 Results:
Me - 6:04.26
mycube - 6:36.26

ok those are funny... me and mycube

and to APdRF, i dont know how i went from 7 to 6 minutes in a mater of days

and err this round starts now and finishes on Thursday 15th December 2011, then the next round can be a Christmas round... Ao100 :tu


----------



## choza244 (Dec 8, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> then the next round can be a Christmas round... Ao100 :tu



LOL sure, just 20 hours (in my case) solving the 7x7 non-stopping xD


----------



## mycube (Dec 8, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Round 28 Scrambles, yes i know they are late ... again
> Me - 6:04.26
> mycube - 6:36.26
> 
> ...


 
Yeah last one ^^ maybe i would do a Ao12. But I sure have not the time to do a Ao100. Will you really do this?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 8, 2011)

mycube said:


> But I sure have not the time to do a Ao100. Will you really do this?


 
No, i was joking, an Ao100 would just be insane... but an Ao12, or something out of the ordinary isn't off the cards yet

then again... if i make it an absurdly long round... 100 solves might not be too much



Spoiler



joking


----------



## choza244 (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 28

Avg: 7:49.44

7:40.99, 7:51.68, (7:21.62), 7:55.66, (9:40.58)

the last one... a big POP... (*~*)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 10, 2011)

9:05.91, 8:42.01, 9:19.47, 7:34.91, 9:03.79 = *8:57.23*

I'm so slow :-/. Crazy PB single though. Didn't feel fast. Centers had easy cases.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 10, 2011)

Round 28 - George

1 - 5:45.56
2 - 5:57.54
3 - 6:11.45 (popped under the desk)
4 - 5:59.76
5 - 5:46.75

Ao5 - 5:54.65

Sub 6


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 10, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> No, i was joking, an Ao100 would just be insane... but an Ao12, or something out of the ordinary isn't off the cards yet
> 
> then again... if i make it an absurdly long round... 100 solves might not be too much
> 
> ...


 
I'm going to get into 7x7 again and I think an insane week would be cool. I reckon avg of 30 to 50 but the round will take 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## APdRF (Dec 10, 2011)

Round 28--> Ao5= 6:20.95
6:21.75 (6:47.30) 6:21.65 (6:12.58) 6:19.44

Pb Mo3 and Ao5


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 11, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> I'm going to get into 7x7 again and I think an insane week would be cool. I reckon avg of 30 to 50 but the round will take 3 to 4 weeks.


 
I am considering a longer round to cover the new year, and that will mean more solves, and I don't think an Ao25 or Ao50 is all that unreasonable.

Round will run from 15th December 2011 to probably the 5th January 2012, 3 weeks long.

let me know what you guys think and ill ponder over it


----------



## mycube (Dec 11, 2011)

(6:38.33) 6:45.15 6:54.27 6:48.25 (6:56.36) = 6:49.22

Sounds god. but maybe just a Ao25 because I think I wouldn´t do an Ao50..?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 14, 2011)

Round 28 Results

George - 5:54.65
APdR - 6:20.95
mycube - 6:49.22
choza224 - 7:49.44
Ryan Reese - 8:57.23

for the first time ever... these are early 

because I wanted to say I've sorted something out for the Christmas break, and didn't want to waste a post.

Round will run 3 weeks from Tomorrow to the 5th January 2012.
Format is explained in Tomorrows post, so make sure you read the whole post.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2011)

I actually have tonight and tomorrow off...any chance of *at least* scrambles posted tonight?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I actually have tonight and tomorrow off...any chance of *at least* scrambles posted tonight?



if I finish this weeks round now, then yes I can post it tonight, give me a few mins to get it finalised

* up, post below this one *


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 14, 2011)

Christmas Round

To start off, I wanted to a round that was different, so I asked about, and came up with this this-morning: An average of 6 for each 6 faces, resulting in 36 solves, or 12 a week, over the next 3 weeks.

The Catch: for each colour scramble package, you have to start with that centre, solve the 4 edges with that colour on first, and then start with that cross (I'm sorry if you dont use cfop, I dont either  Its fine to start with a 1x2x3 or 2x2x2 block, as long as it contains said colour on its main face :tu)

Note: you MUST scramble Yellow on top and Orange in front (my BLD orientation: this is to ensure everyone has EXACTLY the same scrambles, colour relevant)

Yellow scramble package (Yellow centre first, 4 Yellow edges first and Yellow cross/block)


Spoiler



1. 2L2 B' 2B2 3D2 2D' 3B R2 2U2 D2 U2 3R2 3F2 3U 3L2 3R2 2D L 3F L 2B' 3D B' 2B2 L 3U2 2R2 3L2 3U 2B' D' 2F2 R2 3R 2R' D2 R' 3R 2R2 3U' R' F' 2R2 3D2 2B 2D2 2B' 3R2 2U2 B 2L2 3R' 2R' 3B D2 3L 2R2 L' 3R' 2B2 L R F L' F' 2B' 3D 2L2 2B2 3R 3L' 2L F 3B2 3D' 3B 2R2 2F2 3D 2B U 

2. 3F2 3B R2 3F2 3R R U 2D' 3D2 3U' L2 2U 2R' 2B 3F' 2F2 2R' U2 B2 3F2 3L 3R' 3B U2 2R2 3B B' 2F' 2D2 3R 2U 2F2 R B' 3B2 F' L2 2F 3L' F2 D2 R 3F' B' D 2F2 2R' 3R2 2F' 3L' 3D L2 3B 2D' 3B2 L R U2 R 3R 2F U' 2D 3R 3D 3R 2B' F2 2F D' 2L' 2D' D2 3B' 2L L2 R 2U F2 2D' 

3. 3B' 3F' 3D 2F 2D F B2 3D 3B R2 U 3F' F' 3U F' L' B D' L2 3B D' 3R D2 3R2 3F' 2D' B' D' 2L' 3F 3R2 3D' 3U' 3L' 3U2 2D2 2L' 2F2 R 2F2 3L 3R 3F' 2D' 3U2 L' U' 2R' 3U2 2F2 2B2 U2 2L D2 3L2 3R L2 3F' F2 2D 3R 3B2 3D2 3F' 3R' 2U' 2D' 2L' F' 3L R' 3B' U' 3D B2 F' 2D2 L' 3R' F 

4. 3F2 2L' 3R' 2F L' 2B2 2R2 3D2 3F F 2F' 2U' D' L 3U U' 2L2 U' R 3D 2F2 2D2 U 3U2 F2 B 3L2 U B2 3L' 3U' 2F' 3F2 2R' 3D' 2U' U2 D2 3L 2B' 3D2 3B 2R2 3U' D2 3D' 3F2 F 3B2 2U 2L2 3L2 2R 3R 3F2 2D 3U2 U B 2D 3U2 2U D' 3D2 2L2 2D2 3L2 R' 2L' 2R F R 2U' U2 3L2 R 2D F' 2L 2B 

5. 3L2 2U' F' 3D' R F' 3B2 3U 3F 2U' R2 3U' 2D 2F 2D2 3B 3F 3D2 2F 3L' 3U 3L 2U' 3R 2R' 2L 3D2 2L2 2U' D R2 3L B2 R2 2D B 2F 2B2 2D' 2L 3L 2F 2U2 2F2 3D2 L2 3L2 2R 3D2 3U F' 2F2 3F2 3U2 D' 3L 2R' B2 U2 3R' 2R' 3L' 3D' 2D2 D 2F U R' 2B' L 3B' F' 2U 3U 3D 3B 3R 2B2 2L2 2U2 

6. L D R' D 3R B R' U 2L' 2U2 2F 2U2 R' L2 3L 3F' 3R' L2 R2 2B' 3F' R2 3B2 3U 2B L' 3F2 2L 2B 2U' F 3D' 2U' F2 2L2 D' L' 2R' D2 2R U 2B2 R' D2 2B F2 2L2 2R F' L2 3L2 2R' 2U L2 3B 3L 3B 2L' 3R' F' R2 2B2 3F' 3L' 2R2 3D' 3F' R2 2L2 3D' 2F' 3F' L2 2R' 3R' B F 3L U' F2


Blue scramble package (Blue Centre, Blue edges, Blue cross/block)


Spoiler



7. 3U' 3B2 3D B 3L' F2 3D' R2 3R2 D2 R2 3B2 U2 3R2 R2 D' 3D2 2U' L 3R' 3D' 3B2 3U 2D 3B2 F' 2L2 2D 2B2 3L2 3D2 U' 3U' 3R2 2R R2 L U' 3F2 3L L' 2D2 2U2 2B2 L' U' 3D2 3F2 2B' L' 3D' 2D' 3U2 R 2R' D' U2 B 2L 2B L U' 2L F2 3F2 B' 2F' 3U2 F' D' 2F' 2R 2L2 3D' 2R L2 2D 3L2 2D2 2B' 

8. R' 2B L2 3L D' R2 3L2 U2 3L 2U' R2 3D' 2F' 2R2 3D 2U2 U2 3R R2 2L2 F' D 3B' 3U' L2 3L D' B' 2U 2R 2F2 3L2 U 3U' 2B2 2L2 2B 2R' 3D' 3U 2F 3F' 3B 3R' D2 3L2 2B' 2U B' 3R 3U' L 3L 2D2 3B 2R 3F 3B2 2L' D' 2D2 3U R' F 3L2 U 2U 2F' 3U' 2B2 L' 2L 3L2 3U2 3F 3L2 F' U2 F B' 

9. 2R 2D2 2R 2U 3R' D 3F 2L' 3F' 2R 2B 2U 2R B' 2F 3U2 2F' 2U2 3D' U' 2L' 2R B2 2R2 3L L2 3B2 2L2 2B2 3F 2D' 2L 3F 2R2 3D F 2U' B2 2L2 2B 3D' B' 3L 2U' U R2 F2 R2 3L' 2U B2 2R 3R 3B 3F 2B F' 3R2 B 2B R2 U 3R' 2R' 3L2 U' 3F' U' 3F 2D2 D 2L' 2D' B2 F 2U' 3L' 3F' 3D 3L 

10. 2D2 U' R' B' 3L' F' 3D 3L' R' 2R' L' 3R 3U2 L2 2L 3L' R' 2D2 3U 3D 3L2 D' 3L' 2R 2D2 B' 3F 2B R 2U2 2D2 2L' 3R2 L 2F2 3F' 3R 2U 3L2 2B2 2D' R' F' 2R' 2L2 U' 3L2 3R' 2R' U D 2D' 2F2 3B 2D 3D R' 3B U B R' B2 2D 2B' 2D' 3R 2B' 3B' 3R2 2L2 3D 2L 2U' 3L' 3F2 2F' 3D' 2R' 2B2 2L2 

11. 3R' 2B2 3U U2 L' U2 2L' 2F2 B 3R2 D2 2D U 3R2 D2 3F 2L' 2D 3B2 3F' 2R' L 3B2 3U 3L D2 3L2 F2 3B' 2D 2R2 3B2 3R2 U' 3B2 B' 2L B' 3U2 2R F2 3D2 B 2U2 3F' F2 3U2 2U2 3D2 2R2 3L' U 2L2 B2 R 3F B' U 2B' 3D' L U' 2F' B' 2D 3B 3U 2F D' 2R' 2B2 F 3F 3R' 3U F L 3B2 2U2 B' 

12. 3F2 2D' B2 U R 3D 2L' 2U 2B2 R2 2F2 2B' R 3R 2R2 F B2 2L2 F' B' R2 D2 3B2 2U' 3B2 L2 3B2 R 3R 3L 3B2 2L 3L2 L2 3B F2 2F' 2L2 3B 2D' R 2L' 2F2 2B' 3L2 2R' 3D B2 2L2 2B2 2U' 2F U 3R U 3R U' L2 3F 2R2 U2 3F' 3U2 2L2 3R2 3F' F2 U 3D D2 R 3D' R2 3F' R' 2U' 3F' D' 3B 2B2


Red scramble package (Red, Red, Red, you should get it by now )


Spoiler



13. 2U 2L2 2F 3F' D' F 2L' 2F2 3U F' B2 3B' 2L 3D2 2D' U 2B2 3B' L' 2B2 3F 2R' 2F2 3R2 3U L' 2F2 F 2L 2F2 3B 3D 2F 3U' 2F2 F 2D' B2 R 3F 3D' B' F2 2F' 2B 2R' 3B2 2D' 3B 3D2 B' 3B' D R2 2F' F' 3R 3L2 2R' 2F 2U2 U2 B 2B 3B 2F U 3F' 3D' 2R' L' D' R2 2B2 3D2 3U2 2B D 2L F 

14. R 2F U' 3L' L D' 2R' 2D' 2F 3U' 3B' 3D2 D R2 B F' U2 F' 3B 2F' L' 2F2 3L2 U 3U' 2U' 3F' D2 3U' 3B 3U2 3L B2 3F' 3D' 2F2 3L2 L' 2B2 F2 3B' 2D D2 2R' 2B 3D' R' 2B U2 F B2 3B' 2B R' 2B2 2D B2 R2 2R' 2F U2 R2 B' 2U2 2B2 2R' D U 3D' 2L2 3L2 3U 2U' 2B' 2L' 2U2 2L' R2 3R U' 

15. 3D' 2F2 3B 3L2 R' 2F2 2D2 3F 2D U' 2U' L' 2B2 F' 3B' L' B' U' 3U2 3R' 2U U' R' F2 R' 2U2 3R 3D 2L' 3R2 2B 2U2 2R L' R 3U 3B 2R L2 3R2 3F2 2L2 2R' 3B' U2 2D 3F' 2D2 3D D' 2F 3F' 2B 3R U 2U2 3U 3F' 3R2 3L2 3D' 2L' R 3F2 3D R D' 2U F 2B' 3B' 3F 2U 3L2 2F2 3B' L 2U' 3D' 3R' 

16. 3R 3B 2B' 3F2 2U2 2L2 3D' 3U' F 3B2 L2 2F2 3D R2 B' 3D U2 2B 3U2 3B 2R' 2U 2B2 2L2 U L2 2L 2B2 3U2 L2 B' 3F' 2L' 3R 3B' 2R2 3B' 3R' D' 3R2 2D' 2R' 2B2 U2 2B2 F2 B2 2D L 3L2 U 2F2 2L R2 L' D' R' 2L' 2F' L' D 2L2 3L2 3U' F2 L2 2L' 3B' 2F' 3R2 2R' 2D2 R 2F2 2D' 2U2 3F B2 U 3D2 

17. 2U2 3D 2B 2F2 3U2 2B' 3F 3U 2B 3B' 2L' 3R2 2U' 3D 2B 2R' 2B2 R' B' U2 D2 L R 3D 3B2 3F B D2 3U2 U2 2U2 2D' 3B2 2F' L 2D' F2 3B2 2F U2 2D' 3L 3F' F' 3D2 2R 2F 2B' 3F 3U2 3L' U2 3U 2D2 2F 2B' B' 2U' R2 3B2 2D' F 3F' R2 2L' 3B' 3F2 D' 3D2 B L R' 3B' 2R' 3L' 3U 2U 3B2 2D2 3U2 

18. L2 B 3F U2 B 2D' 2L 3L 3R2 3D 2U2 B U 3U 3L2 L 3B2 D' L2 3R' 2L R2 3B2 3R2 3L2 2L' 2B2 3F2 F 2U' 2D 3U R' B 2R 2D2 3R2 3F2 3D2 3B2 3D2 D 2L' 2R2 3R' R2 D' 3L' 2U 3D2 2B F' 3R' B 2R 2D 2B' 3D2 2F2 2U' 2D2 B2 2F 2D2 3D' F2 3L' D' 3D2 U R2 L' 3L' 3U' 3D2 3L' R' B' D2 3R'


Green scramble package (GREEN!)


Spoiler



19. F' L U2 3U 2R2 L2 D2 2F 2B' 3B 3F2 L' 2L' 2R2 2F' 2B 2D' D F2 2F 2R2 3L' 3B 3D' 2D 2U2 3B2 3D U2 2D2 2R 2D' 3L' 3D2 2L 2U' B2 2U 2L2 2R' 2U D2 3U 2F 2L 3B' U R 2B2 3D R' 2L L2 3R2 3D' 2B2 3B' D' U' 3D 2L' L' 3B2 B 2D' 3L2 U2 B2 3B L' F2 2U' R B2 R2 3B2 2U 3B 3L 2D 

20. 3D2 R 2B' 3B2 D 3R' 2U' 2F' 3U 2D' 2U' D' 3F 2L D' 3D 2R2 2U 3L D 3R' 3U2 2L D2 2F2 3U2 F' 2R' 3D' U2 3R2 2F' 3L2 3U 2F 2D2 3L 2U' 2F2 3R' 2B' D2 3R 2B U2 3F' 2U' B2 U' 2F 2L2 3R' F' R 3L2 2L2 F 2B2 R 3B' 2U2 R' 3U' 2L 2R2 3D' 3L' L2 3F' 2U 3L U L D 3B D2 R2 U' L D 

21. 3R2 F' R 3R' L2 3U2 R' 3D 2U 3B D2 3U2 2D2 3L' 3F' B' F2 U2 2D2 2R 2U' L' U 2F2 2R F2 3L2 3B R' 3D 3U' R 3B' 2L 2F U2 D B' 2D' D 3R' 3L2 2D2 2U' U' 3L 2R 2D' 3D' 3F' 3R2 L' 2R 2D' L2 2B U D2 2U2 3F2 F2 2F' 3R 2U' U' 2B2 2D 3D' D2 2L2 2F2 D2 2F 3U' 2U 3D' B2 2D2 2U 3F2 

22. B 2U' 3B2 3L 3U' 2L' D 3L' 2F2 D2 2B' U2 3L2 3B2 3L 2F' 2B2 3L2 3U2 3F 3L' 2U2 3B' U 2L D 3D 3F' 3L2 2B2 F R' 3U2 2L' 3U2 3R 3B2 D2 3R R 2F 2B 3R2 D' 3R' 3D' D2 2R2 3D L2 2L' 2R' B' 3L2 R2 2F' 2B 3F2 R' 3B D2 3B' D' F 3F 2B2 2F' U' 2U' 2D' 3B 3D' R 3F 3R2 2R2 U2 3F2 2U L2 

23. 3L' R' U 2R' 3D2 2B' R' U' 2R2 3L2 L B2 2L2 3L2 D2 3D' 3B' 3L2 B' 3U' 3L' B 3U2 F L2 3D2 3F' L2 D' L2 2D2 3D' 2L F' L2 F2 2U 3F' 3B D2 2F B' F2 3R 3F2 2U 2R 2F' 3U2 2U' D F' 2L 2R' D2 3B2 3U' B 2R' 3R D' U2 3B2 2B' 2R' 3R' 2B2 F2 B 3U' 3B 2U' 3R' 2B' 2R' 3U2 2F L' 2U2 R 

24. 3L2 2R2 3D' 2R' D' 2R' L' R F' 3L2 B' 2L 3L' B 3D' R' 3F' 3L2 2U2 3R2 2B2 2D 3R 3D 3B' F L2 D2 2U2 2R2 3U' 3D' D2 3B B' 3D' D' 2F 2U' 3L B 2L 2F' R F' 2B 3L 2F2 2B2 2L2 L' B' 3R' 2L' B2 2U D 2R 2L U 2F 2D R' 3U' L2 2L2 B' F2 3F 2L' 3L' 2U' 2L' 2F 2U' B' 2F2 3B' U2 3F2



White scramble package (Most common starter, expecting best times here )


Spoiler



25. 2B2 F 2L 3F2 3D2 D 2U2 R2 3F2 2B' 2U D 3R2 2D 3D' L 3F 3R R 2B2 D2 2U 3R 3U L2 2L 2D 2B' 2L' 2R' 3U' 2B' 2L2 2F2 2R2 3B' 2R U2 2D' 3R 2R2 3B2 F2 3R2 U 3R2 B' 2R' 3R R' B2 3F' R 3B' 2R 2D' 3D' 3F2 D F' L' 2U 2D2 3L' D R' D' 3D' 2F' 2B' 3U D' R 3F 3B F2 2L2 F 2F U2 

26. D' 3F2 3D2 L F' 2R2 2B2 3D' 3L 2R2 3F2 2D 3F' D2 3U' 2F2 B' 3D2 2B' L' 2B' R2 B' 2D' D 3B2 2U 3R2 3L' 3F' 2L' 2U2 2D2 D' 3D 3L' 3F F' 3B2 R2 B F' 3F2 D' 2R 3L 3B2 3D' 3L' U2 2U 3L' 2B2 2D D2 2L 2D 3U 2U L' 2U2 2B B' R' 3B' 2F' U 2F' L2 R 3U2 B' R2 3D 3F' U' R' 3F' R' 2R' 

27. D' 2U2 B 2D2 F' 2D' B 2F 2R 3D2 R2 2F' F 3U 2B 3L 2D 3F' 2U2 2D' 2L2 2U' 3U 3F 2D2 D2 B2 2D 2F2 3U 2R2 3R2 D B' 2L 3F B 2L2 F 2B2 3L' 3D2 B' 2D' 2B L' 2R2 3U2 2U 2R' 3B' 2B 2D2 3U 2R' 3D 3B' 2U 3L' 2L' 2U D 2D' B2 L2 2F' 2R 3F' 3L 3U2 3F' F' B' 2U 3L 3R' 2U2 2L2 U2 2U' 

28. U 2B' 3D' 3U2 3R' D2 3L' U2 3U 2F2 R' 2U 2R B 2B 2L2 2B D U' 3B F' 2U2 3L L 3D' B' 2R2 2B2 U2 3U2 L 3U D2 3D2 2F2 3D 2D' 3U' 2L2 3L 2F2 B 3L 2D2 R2 U2 2L 3L' 3B' 3D2 B 2L F2 3U' R 3U 3L 3F2 2R2 3F' R2 2R 3R2 U2 L2 R 3R' 3L' 3D R' D 2F' 3L R' D2 3U' 2B D U' 2B2 

29. D' 3L 2D' 3L U2 2B2 R' 2B R2 2B' B' 2D R2 2D U 3B2 2U 2R2 2F2 3D D' B' U 2F' R2 2R2 3U U2 3F 2B2 3R 2B2 B 3D' 2F F2 2U 3F' D 2U' R2 D' 3R' 3U' 3F2 3L' 3D' 3B' D2 3U 3L 3F R' 2L' 2U2 2D 2B2 U' 3D' L2 F2 3D 2U' 3B' 2F2 3D2 2L2 3R 2B 3D 2R2 2L' 3B D2 B U 3B' 2U2 3F2 2B2 

30. 2F' 3B 2L 3U2 3F2 2L B' U F2 3L B' 3D2 3R' 2U' 3B' U2 2B' 3F 2D 2L2 F' 3B' 3L2 2L 3B2 3R' 3U 2D 3F B' 3R 3D' R D' 2F U' 3R' L2 D2 2B2 2D' 3U' 2F 3D L D' 2R' D 3D 2L' 3D' 2D2 3B' U' 3L' 2R' 3F2 B 2F' 2R' F 2F' 3L2 3D' F' 2L F 2D2 3D' F' 3B2 2B' 3U2 2F' D 3F' U F' U' 2R


Orange scramble package (Don't you just love being Orange-Red colour deficient :fp)


Spoiler



31. 2L 3D2 B 3D 2U2 2B L2 2B 3L' 3D2 U2 3L' 2R2 2L2 3R' U' 3B2 3U' R' F' U' 2B' 3D 3B L2 U2 B' R D' 2F2 U 2R' 2B2 R2 3L2 2F2 B 2U' 2B 3D' 2U 3L' 3B 2D2 3D 3F2 2D' 3L' 3R' 2D2 2U' 2R2 3B' 2R 2B 3F 3L2 2B 3L' U2 3U' R' B2 D2 B2 3L' 3U' 3L2 3R2 3U2 2R' U2 2U L D2 2L R2 B2 3B 2R' 

32. D' F2 B 2R2 3D 2U' 3L' 3B' 2L2 L' 3U2 3B 3R2 3B2 3R2 2B2 R2 3F F 2B 3U 2F' 2L 3B' 2R' 2F' 3D 2R 3F' 2L' 3B' 3D2 3B2 L 3D B' 3L2 2R 2F2 D' 2L 2R' 2D2 2L' 3L' 2R' 3B2 2D' 2B2 R2 2B D' 3L2 3R' B 3D2 3B 2B U' 3U L2 2L 2U 2F U2 3L2 L 2L2 3R2 2U2 2R' 2L2 2B U2 3L F2 2F 3U2 B 2R 

33. 3L' R2 2D F2 2R 2L 3R' 3D 3R' 3F' 2B' B F2 3D 2B2 3B2 B2 F 2F 3U 3B2 D' 3R2 2B' L 3D2 B 3F2 2U2 3F2 U 2U 2R F 2L 3U2 3F2 2R 2B2 D2 3R2 2U' 2L' 2B2 R' 3R2 3U' 2D 3B2 2U B F' D' B' 3R2 R 3B 3U 2L' 3R' F U 3B2 R2 B 3F L2 2R 3L 3R' 2U 3D 2D2 3U2 2R' R2 3D' 2L U 2F 

34. R2 2R2 3D 3L' 2F2 L' 2D 2U' R' 2D 3L2 2R' F 2F 3U 3L F' 3L' 2R' 2L 3B' 3D' 2U 3L2 2B 2F 2U F' 3R2 U' 2U B' F' U 2R' 2L' D 3R U' 3B 3U 2D' 3F' 2R2 U' 2D 2U 3R 3D2 2F' 3F2 2B' 3L R2 2B L F 3B' 2F 3D 3U D2 3R2 3D' 2F2 3L 3B2 3D F' 2L' 3D' 3L 3R2 2L 3D2 2F' 2B' L2 2D U 

35. 2B 3L' U 2R2 D B 3D' 2B2 2U 3D' R' 3U2 D' 2D 3D R' 2R 3B F L 2L2 R 3F 2R 3B2 3L 2R 2U' 2R' 2D' 2B U' F 2F' 3F2 B' 3B2 3L' 2R' 3F2 3R2 3D2 2B2 3F' 2L D2 3B D B' 3D' 3L2 L' 3F2 D' 2B' 3L' F2 2D 2F 3L2 3U 3D' D 2F2 U' 2B 2U 2D2 2B2 B 3U2 2F2 3U' U2 3D F 2L2 R L' 3U2 

36. 2R2 B2 3F2 2D2 U 2R2 2U 2F 2L 3U2 L' 2L2 U2 2B2 2F2 3F' 2L R L 3L B2 3B' 3U' 2L U2 2U 3U' R' 3D2 F2 3F 2B2 2U 2L' D2 B' 2R2 2F L 2B' 2L' 3B 2D' F2 2R 2F2 3F' R 2B2 R' 2U 2F' 3D' 2L 2B 3L2 D2 R' 3U 3F' 3L' 3U' R 3L' 2B D2 3U2 2R2 R 3B2 3F 2B2 F2 3D2 3F' 2U2 R2 3U 3B' 3U



Scrambles taken from gqtimer, and colour order chosen at random by my 1x1

PS: for those who wanted an Ao50, here are 14 "bonus" scrambles to make it a full Ao50:


Spoiler



1. D' 3D' 3R 2F 2R' L2 2B' D' 2B 3L2 L 2R2 B' 3L2 B 2B2 3R 2R' 3U 2U' F2 3L 3D 2R2 L' U 2R L' 3U 3D 3B 3R' 2R' L 2U 2L' 3L B 2B2 3U2 L' 3R' 2R 3U 2D2 2B 2F F B 3U 2D' D2 3R' 3L' U2 D2 2R' 3B2 U2 B 3U F' 3D' L 2B' 2D 2R2 D' F' 2R 3F 2D2 2R' 2U U 3B 3L 2D U 2L2 2D' 2B' B' 2U2 3D L' 3L' 2L2 U 3L' 3D 2R' 2D' 3U' 3L R 2F' 3B' 2B' L 

2. 3L' 2F2 2D2 B 3U 3R2 3F' D 2D' 3B 2B 2U 3F2 D 2U' 2F 3F F' 2L 2B' 3U B2 3F2 D2 F 2D L 3F 3R' 3B F' 3F2 2B' 2L' B' 2B R B2 2D' 3R D2 2R2 3U2 2F 3D 3F2 2R 3U B 3B 2U 3R2 3L2 2B R2 3U2 3B2 B U 3U2 2U L2 2F 2B 3F 3R' 2L2 3U 2U' 3L2 D' B U2 2F' 2R 3B U 2B2 3L2 2R2 2F2 2B' B2 3D' 2B2 3F F' 3R2 3U 2D2 B 3L' 2F' F R' 2D R' B' 3L' 2B' 

3. U' 2F' U2 2L 2F2 F' 3D D' 2U' 2D2 L 3F2 D2 3R2 B' F2 3D 3F 3B2 D 2B 2L2 3B' 2R F' 2R 3R D' B2 2B 3D' 3R' 2B' 2D 3D L' B L B 3L2 B' 2B 3U 2L' 3D' D2 3R F2 3R 2L2 3L' 2F' D' 2R 3U2 2R2 3R2 D 2B B2 3B 3D2 D' 2U2 3B 2R2 3B2 2L 3F2 2L' 3U' 2D' 2R2 R U' 2B 2R 2F' 3F' 3U2 3F2 3B R' 3U' 2L2 D 2L 2R2 3B' 3U2 3R' 2U2 F2 3U 2R' F2 3D' 3L2 3B' 2B2 

4. 2L2 B' 3B' 2F2 U 2B' 3R' 3L' 2F2 3B2 L D2 2D 2R 3F 2D2 3D2 3B2 3D2 3L' 3R2 2R' 3D D' 2U2 3R' 2B 3F' B2 2F2 R' 2L' D' 3R' U 3B 2R' 3L 2L2 3F' B2 2D R2 3F' 2R' 2B L 2R2 2L2 B 2U' 3R 3L2 R2 B2 2D' 3U2 U2 2U' L2 2L 2B2 D2 3U2 B 3D U2 2L D 3D' 2F' 2D' L' B 2F2 2D2 3R2 2B 3L' L2 2U' 3U' 2L D2 L2 2U L' D' 2R2 3F' L 3F' 2L 2D 2B2 R' 2B 3R B2 D 

5. 3D2 3B2 3U2 D2 2D' 3D2 B' 2D B2 2L2 D' 3U' 3B2 L' B2 3D D 2B2 2R 2D 3L 2D2 3R' B F2 2B' R 3L' 3B2 2D 2F2 3D2 B2 2L' R2 2U U2 2D' R' U' 2L' 3L D2 B2 2R2 2D' 3L2 2R' B 2U 3R B 3U2 3F 2R 3B2 3U' 2U 2R2 3B 3F 2R' 3B R' L' B' 2F2 U' R' U' 2D2 2U2 2L' 3R 3L2 2B D 2F' 3D2 2D' 3F2 3L2 3U U2 3R' D2 3L2 2U2 D' 2F L' 3R' 2F2 F2 3B2 B' U' B2 2L' 3F 

6. 3D' 3R2 3B 2R2 3R' 3L2 2D' 3U2 2F 2L2 3D 2D 2B' R2 2R U2 2L 2R 2F2 U F2 B' R' B D 2L 3B 3L' 2B2 R2 3L2 D2 3D2 2U2 F' 3B' 2R 2D' 3U2 2B2 3F 2D 3U' 2U R2 2U 2R2 B 3R 3D' 2R2 3B' U' 3B 3R2 U' 2D2 2R' 3R 2U' 3D 2B' 2D' 2U2 2R 3U 2D' 2U' 3F 2U U 3D L2 R' 3F 3U' 3B 2R2 2U 3R' F2 L2 3R 3F2 3L 3U2 U2 2U 2R 2L' 2D2 2R 3F 2L 3U 3D' 2L2 2U' 3F 3L 

7. 2B B2 2F U2 D2 3L' 2U 2F 2R' U B2 3B 3D' D2 R' 2D 3F2 3D 3U 3R 2L2 U' 3D2 2D' 2F2 F2 L F' 3D D 2D' L' 2F2 3U' 3D 2U 3F2 3L' L' F' R 2B2 3F' 2R 2L2 2F' U' D2 3B' L' R2 2U' 3B' F 2L' 2D2 3D 3U 3L' 3F2 L2 2L2 2F 2L' 2D' 2B' 2R2 2B 2D B2 2F 2R' 2D' L' 3F' 2L D L 3R' 2B2 2L 2D 3U2 3R' L' 2F2 3D' F2 2U' B 2R 3D' 3R' 3U' 3F 2R2 3R2 2B 2F D2 

8. 3U' 3D 2B2 3D2 2L2 3F 3B' 3U 3F 3B 3R2 B2 D' 3L2 2R U B' 2L B 2U 2D 3B U2 2U 2B' 3U 3D' 2L' 3U' 2L2 B2 2U2 3D2 D2 2F' 2R 3D 2B L 2B2 3L 2R 2L2 3U2 3F2 2D' 3F2 2B2 2R2 B 3B' 3F2 2B' 3D' 2D' 2B F' 3D' R' 2F' 2L' D 3R2 3U2 F U' 2R 3B B2 2R2 F2 3B' U' 3F' 3L D2 2F2 2U' 3F F U' 2F R 3B2 3U' R2 2B F2 3U 2U U' 3D' 2R' 3L' 3U2 2B' L2 3B D' 2F 

9. D' 2F 3L 3U2 2B 2D2 3B' D' 3L L' D L' D' 2D2 3D2 2U2 3L2 3U2 3F 3U L' R2 F2 3D' 3L2 2U 2B2 3F2 2U B' D2 2R2 2F R 2R' 3R 2L' 2B 3R2 U 3R2 3U2 2F' 3F' 3R' U2 3D' 3F2 D2 B L 2L2 3R 2D2 3U2 3D' 3L L 2F L2 3U2 F 3R 3L2 3U 2R' 3F 3D2 2F2 2D' 3D B D 3U L B' U' D2 R2 L2 3F 2F2 F2 3D 2R' F' D2 2F' 3F 2B2 2U' 2F 2B2 B' 3L 2B 3L2 2R2 U 3U 

10. 3U2 3R2 2L' D B' 2U2 R' 3R' 2D2 2U2 B 3U2 2L' 2B 3B L 2R' 2U' D' F' 2F2 D' 3R D' 3U' U2 2R 3U' 2L' 2F2 3B 2R2 R 3R2 2L' 2U 2L2 2F' 3D D2 B' F 2F 3B2 2U' L 2F2 2B 3L 3R' 3F' 2R 3U2 L 3B 2B L 2F' 2L2 L2 B 3L D2 2F' 3D2 2F2 B2 3F' 3D2 2F2 3L 3F L B2 2B 3R 3L' D2 B 3R 3L2 2B' 2L' 2D 2L2 D 2R U B2 3B2 L2 2F 2L 3L' 2D D 3U2 2F 3R' B 

11. F 2R2 R 2L 3R B 2B 3U 3L2 3D2 D2 3U2 3L' B2 R F R' B' 3R2 U2 3L' 2L2 F' 3F 2U' 3U B R' B 2L2 2U' 3F2 2D' 2B F2 2F2 2D' D 3F2 3R' 3D2 2R 3B R 3L 2L B2 3D F2 3D' 2U' 2B2 2F L2 D 3U U2 B' 3F 3D D' U2 2D 3F 3B' B' 2B L F 3L2 F' 3R2 3F R' F D 2D2 R 2F2 3B' 2L' D 2R' 3B 2B2 3U' 3R' U2 3U 2L2 3R' 3U' 3L2 D' 3U 2R2 3U R' 3R D' 

12. B2 D2 R2 D 2B' 2F2 D' U2 F2 2R2 B 2L2 2D 2B 3F2 B2 2R2 2B2 3F 3D' 3B2 3L2 2D2 L2 3R2 3D 2L2 3D' 2D2 D2 2L' U2 3R2 3F' 2U' R' 2R 2U 3D2 2B2 2L 3F D2 3R 2F' L' F2 3B 3R2 L' 2B2 3B2 2U2 2B 3L 2B 2U 3U 2L2 2U' R2 3B' R2 D' R F 3L' 3F' F' 3B2 D2 2L R2 3B2 3D2 2D' 2B' 2R B 2B' 3L2 L' 3B R 3R2 2B2 3B 2D2 R B 3B2 3R 2B2 3F2 D' B R 2R F2 R 

13. B2 2D 3F' 2R 2D2 2F2 3R' 2D' D' U2 2U2 3L2 3R 2U' 3F' 2U' 3F 3U2 3D' U D' L2 2R' 3D' 2B' 3U2 3R U B 3L' 3R 2U 2R' U F' B' 2L L2 U2 3U2 2L2 2F 3R' 2R 3L2 3U' 3F2 2B 3L' D L 2F' 3B U2 3B2 2D2 3D' U' 3R' 2D B 3L' 2F' R 2B' 3R2 3L2 U2 L' 3B' 3F 2B 3U D 2D' 2L2 B2 3B2 3L2 L' 3B L2 B' 3D L 3F' 2L B' 3D' 3B 2R2 2F' 2D 2U2 3L' R' 3D' R 3D2 3L 

14. 2U2 2R' 2L2 3D2 3B 3L 3D 2D' R 3D2 2F' U2 B 2U2 3B' B' 2F2 D2 3F' 2B 3U 3D2 3R' U2 F 3F' 2R' U' B' 2U' 3R' D' 3R2 3B L 3U' 3R' 3L' 2R 3D' 3F2 B' 2F 3B2 U' 2B2 R' B 2U' 2F 2R' D 2L B 2U B' 2U 2D B 3R 3F2 3D 2D F 3D' F' 2F2 L' 3B2 2U 3R' 2D2 3L 2D D2 3D' L' 3R2 2B' U' F 3F2 L' R 3B2 L 3B2 2L2 L' 3D2 U 2U2 L' 3R2 2F2 R U2 D 3B' 2B 

Colours are totally irrelevant for these 14 Solves, but if you want to include them with the times and comments, feel free to do so


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 14, 2011)

I might actually have to do this.. haha. I have been wanting to get back into 7x7 since I have really only been doing 3x3.
EDIT: I'll just update on this post.

So far I have done 3 of the yellow solves. It is pretty fun actually. I forgot to do a yellow cross though on the 2nd solve. I'll try not to forget anymore.

Yellow Package : *7:56.82*


Spoiler



7:54.65, 7:28.17, (7:27.97), 8:01.37, 8:23.10, (9:43.11)... First four solves were good. The last one sucked. My first two centers were like 2:30.



Blue Package : *8:10.51*


Spoiler



8:11.54, 8:10.51, 8:02.73, (8:42.10), 8:18.30, (7:48.49)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 15, 2011)

Yellow package - 6:41.71


Spoiler



1) 7:01.52 - Yellow centre was quite nice, but the edges were awful
2) 6:30.18 - Yellow centre was bad, but edges were what I would of done anyway
3) 6:18.59 - Nice solve but still bad
4) 6:56.55 - 7 pops
5) 8:14.50 - explosion, finished solve with about 13 pieces missing, found them and put back in before stopping timer -.-
6) 5:57.50 - completely phucked up parity, somehow still sub 6


Blue


Spoiler



7) 8:04.31 - popped across the floor, ended up finishing the solve about 4 metres from the timer 
8) 7:01.56
9) 7:34.26
10) 7:21.45
11) 7:10.00
12) 7:00.45 - almost =p


Red


Spoiler



13) 7:45.45
14) 7:52.45
15) 7:50.45
16) 7:26.34
17) 7:59.78 - pops
18) 7:24.56 - lucky edge


Green


Spoiler



19) 6:09.34
20) 6:34.21
21) 7:00.45 - pops and mess up on parity
22) 6:12.45
23) 5:59.56 - nice
24) 6:10.45


White


Spoiler



25) 5:45.34
26) 5:56.67
27) 5:29.45 - beast edges
28) 5:31.56
29) 5:32.45
30) 5:42.34
Thats more like it


Orange


Spoiler



31) 8:45.56
32) 8:43.45
33) 8:10.34 - ll skip 
34) 8:09.45 - faster than I thought
35) 7:55.56 - light must of been good
36) 8:34.45 - back to bad times again
Colour blind to orange, still managed these (just)



Did them all on the 25th and 26th December, work out the averages later


----------



## choza244 (Dec 18, 2011)

I wouls like to do it but I don't have time in the week to do all the solves xD.


----------



## mycube (Dec 18, 2011)

Yellow:
Mean: 6:47.88
1. 6:40.15 
2. 6:38.33 
3. 6:55.22
4. 6:53.68 
5. 6:40.86 
6. 6:59.05

Blue:
Mean: 6:37.14
1. 6:49.59
2. 6:24.72
3. 6:20.27 
4. 6:55.96 
5. 6:41.34
6. 6:30.93


Red:
Mean: 6:38.56
1. 6:39.84
2. 6:25.19
3. 6:45.21
4. 6:36.63
5. 6:41.00
6. 6:43.47


----------



## mycube (Jan 2, 2012)

when will this round end? or better: how much time do i have till the end of this round?


----------



## emolover (Jan 2, 2012)

mycube said:


> when will this round end? or better: how much time do i have till the end of this round?


 
THis round is 3 weeks and it has been 2. You do the math.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 6, 2012)

mycube said:


> when will this round end? or better: how much time do i have till the end of this round?


 
The round ended yesterday, but I forgot

Will be done momentarily

Results wont be posted, it was just a fun round


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 29

1. 2L 2B F R 3B 2U' 2D2 U2 R2 3B L2 R' U2 3U 2F2 3B' 3L' 3R2 L' 3F2 2D' 2L2 3B 3L2 L 3D2 R2 2B 2D' 2B D F2 3U D 2D2 3R2 3B2 2D' 3L2 3R2 D2 2D2 3F 3U' 2R 2B 2L 2U2 2F 3D B' 3R' 3D' U2 2U 3F' 2L F 2D' 3L' 3B' D 3F 2L 3D' 2U' 3R' 2L' 3L 2R U2 D2 2B 2L' 3D' 2R' D2 3F2 3U2 3R2 2B2 D' 3B2 3L2 B' 3U 2U 3L 3R' L' 3F 2L2 3L F2 2R' 3B2 L 3U 3R' D 

2. 3D 3R2 D' 3R' 3B2 D2 F' B 3L' 2B2 2R' L F 2L F2 3R D2 3D 2U' 2L' L F' L R B' L2 F 3L D' 3L 3F2 F 2B2 2U2 3R' 3U 3L2 2L2 B' 2F F2 L2 2U' U D' R' 2L 3F R' 2L2 F' D2 3R2 D' 2L2 3L2 R' 2R2 D' 2L B 2B 3F 3R L2 D2 2L' D2 2D2 3F D2 3L2 D U 3B' 2D 3F 2U 3F' 2R 2F2 U2 3U2 3D R' F' D 3U' 3D' F' 2D2 3B2 D2 R2 B2 3L 3B' 3U' 2L' 2F' 

3. 2D 2U' 3B 2U2 U2 2L' 2U' 2D 2L D F 2F2 3U2 3D' 2U F' 2R 2L' 2U' 2F L' B 2R2 2F B2 L' 2B F' L 2R D' L2 3U2 2D' R' D2 2R' U' L 3L 2B 3F 2D' L 2B 2D2 2U2 3U' 2L' B' 3R2 D' 2R 3D' 3F' 3L2 2B2 2U 3F 2R 2B' F' 3F' B' U 3F' 2D2 3F2 2D' 2U' 3U 3R2 3B' 2B' 3L2 D' 3U 3L' 2U 3R' 2U 3D L 3D2 F' L' F U' 3L' D 3L2 2L2 U' 3U' L' 3L 3F L 3F2 2R' 

4. 2L D 2U 3R' B 3U 2U' 3B2 3D2 3U 3F' 3L2 2R' 3F2 2B L2 2B' B' 2D2 F 2F 3F' 2R' 3F' 2U' B F' 3L2 2L2 R D L2 2F' R2 3L' B2 2B2 2F' L 2B' U2 2D 2U' 3R2 2F 3D' 2U' 2L2 B2 2D' 3L' 2B 2L 2D U 3L' R2 2F' 2R 2U F2 3F 3R 2B D2 R' D2 3U 2F D 2B2 3U2 L2 2R 3R2 D 3D 2F 3D2 2D2 2B' F' 3L 2U2 D' 2F' 2B' 2D 2B 3U2 3B2 2U2 2R' L' F' 3R 2F 2D2 R2 3B' 

5. 2U U L R2 3B' F' 2D2 2R 2B2 2R B2 2D 3B2 2D' 3B 2B2 3U2 3R' F2 3F' 2D B 2B 2F2 F2 2R 3F B' 3B 2L2 3U2 U' 2B2 2R D2 2L L' D' 3R 3U' B2 D' 3B' R 2D2 2B 2R 3F' 2D 3U' 2L L2 2R D' 3D2 2L2 2B U2 F 3U 2F' D2 2B2 3D2 B 2B2 3B2 2D' 2U2 B2 U2 B' 2L' 3L2 2B 2U' 3R2 D' 2F' 2L' 2D L2 3R' 2U 3L 3D' 3R F' 2F2 3L2 2U2 2F D 3B F' 2F' 2U' B 2F 2D2

Starts now, ends in next Thursday

in future, if I forget, feel free to spam my inbox


----------



## mycube (Jan 12, 2012)

6:34.30 (6:30.94) 6:41.80 (6:49.49) 6:36.52 = 6:37.54


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 14, 2012)

Seeing as no one did the last round within the time constraints... I'm considering even running this threading into the future.

This weeks Scrambles: (yes they are late, I had exams and I'm sorry)

1. F' 3F' B2 3U2 2R' 3F' 2R' 2F' L' 2R B' 3U' B2 2D 3F2 F 2B 2U' 2L B D 3U 2R2 2B' R2 3R2 2F2 D' F2 2B B 2L' B' F' 3U 2B' B 3U 3F2 2F 3U2 2D2 2F D2 F' 3R U 3R 3F' L2 B2 2L' 3R 2D2 2U F' 3F' 2B2 2L' 3R L2 B' 2R2 F2 B2 D2 3F 2R2 2U 2R' R2 U2 2B F 2D B 2R' 3U2 2F2 2D 

2. 2U R2 U' B2 3R R2 F' 3U2 2F' 3F' L' 2D' 2F U' 3F' 2R2 2U' 2R' 3R 3U2 2U' 2B F' D 2R' R 2D' U' 2B 3U 2D F 3R R' 2D F B' 2B' 2U2 3R2 2U2 F 2F' B L B L' 2F R2 2F 2L 3F R' U B 2D 2R' R2 U 2F R' 2R' F 2R2 2B' 2L2 F2 3U B R 3F2 2L2 D' 2U' R 2U' D' 3U 2D' 2F 

3. 2L2 R 3U' 3F2 B 2R' F2 3U2 3R2 2F2 3U2 F2 R 2L2 2F2 3R' 2F2 F' 2R' F' 2R2 3R 2U' 2R2 2F L' 3U 2F2 D2 3F2 2R R 2F 3R 2D' 2L' 3U 2U' 2R' 3R U 3F' B 2F2 2R2 2L' 3U' 2F 3R 3F2 F R' 3U D2 B 2U F B' 3U' L' B2 3R B2 3R2 F 2B2 2L U2 B 2B 2R2 R' B' 3R2 L 2L 2B' 2R' 2D2 L 

4. 3F2 2U F' 2R' L 3U B 3U U' F2 3R' 2D D R2 2L2 B2 2F 2U' 2B' F 2D' 3F2 D' R' 2D2 U 2U2 3U2 D2 3F 2U' L 2L2 F 3R 2U2 2R 2B2 3R L2 B' D' 3R' U2 2L F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 2B 3R2 2L 2F 2U2 2L2 L2 3R B 2D2 3F' 3R' D2 B2 2R U' 2R 3R B2 3R L' 2L2 R U2 2R2 R2 B2 L2 2D2 3F2 

5. F2 2U' 3F' U' 2U B U 3F 2R' U B2 2R' 2U' D2 2D2 2R L2 U' 3U2 3F F 2B2 3R L2 2R2 B' D2 3U' 2F F2 R 3F 2D' U2 3F2 2B' 2D2 2U2 B 2B' F' 2R B 3F2 2D2 2F F' 2D D2 F' 3U F2 3U2 2F' R' L D F' L D' F' B' 2B' 2R L' R B2 D2 U2 2L' 3R2 L' 2F' 3U2 2L' L' 3U2 2B B' 2D' 

Dependant on this weeks response, this thread may not continue
Round starts now and ends whenever I post the next round, be it next week or never.


----------



## mycube (Jan 15, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> *Seeing as no one did the last round* within the constraints... I'm considering even running this threading into the future.
> 
> 
> Dependant on this weeks response, this thread may not continue
> Round starts now and ends whenever I post the next round, be it next week or never.



Hey! What´s with me? i´m not noone!


----------



## choza244 (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL, you are invisible


----------



## mycube (Jan 17, 2012)

choza244 said:


> LOL, you are invisible


 
No i´m not! 

(6:36.69) (6:17.06) 6:30.36 6:34.16 6:26.18 = 6:30.23


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 18, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Seeing as no one did the last round *within the time constraints*...


 


mycube said:


> Hey! What´s with me? i´m not noone!


 
Learn to read.

just noticed your German, I didn't mean to be rude... but it does annoy me when people take things out of context.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 19, 2012)

I can continue to run this race, but not only for 1 person, with regret I don't see the point of continuing _this_ thread...

Which doesn't mean I wont create a new thread very soon. perhaps entitled "7x7 race Thread" because personally I think the 5 minute target is one of 2 things putting people off. the other being that its a 7x7, and takes some people very long to solve... 

Watch this space... I mean watch the space I'm working on now(ish) :tu


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 19, 2012)

New thread! go there for 7x7 

HERE


----------

